# MOSCOW | Projects & Construction



## 909

^^ Great building. It looks like something from Star Trek.


----------



## lukacio

:sleepy: beeeeeeeee


----------



## Courchevelle

Last project look awesome !! 

How far along are the two closer structures? Is it far from the Kremlin?

Edit: Pays to read the replies LOL...



coth said:


> some news, shortly
> 
> Inteko announced project of business complex on west of Moscow. Setun' Hills is 24 hectares area where will be build 570 thousand sq m business center. This project estimated in $700-800mln. It was presented on MIPIM.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> RIGroup announced project of 100 thous sq m business complex near Krokus-City in Myakineno (main business center of moscow province on 66-68 kilometers of MKAD freeway, so called Moscovia-City. at least 1mln of sq m). Esitimated cost is $100mln
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Owners of WBD foodstuffs company announced project of business complex in Big City on territory of 4th moscow milling factory. Buying and moving factory to another placed costed them $100mln. Project of 1mln sq m business complex is estimated in $1bln. And in $1,5-2bln if with highrise construction.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Development investments in Moscow reached $25,2bln in 2005. It is 64,4% more than in 2004.


----------



## Skyman

The new scans help to understand better the project of the business centre and to consider better its basic details and advantages, but it would be desirable to learn more about the project
Thanx for the scans coth…


----------



## coth

Courchevelle said:


> Last project look awesome !!
> 
> How far along are the two closer structures? Is it far from the Kremlin?


moskovia city located in about 16,5 kilometers from kremlin, between strogino and mitino districts of moscow.



Skyman said:


> The new scans help to understand better the project of the business centre and to consider better its basic details and advantages, but it would be desirable to learn more about the project
> Thanx for the scans coth…


those are Aleksey's scans.


----------



## coth

news shortly

new proposals and approvals

40 storeys, 46 610 sq m building on Dybenko street, 38, 1. 








============================================================
Redevelopment project near Izmailovo hotel complex (btw, annotation to proposal says it is largest hotel complex in Europe).
here is current plan and redevelopment project.
















============================================================
Highrise building proposed in Olympic bystreet, 1. Two versions - 114 meters 33 storeys and 133 meters 38 storeys.


----------



## coth

List of trade centers u/c and planned by Ъ newspaper with reference to Knight Frank Research.


*TC, Location, Floors area in thous sq m, Owner, Year*
Emeral (2nd Emeral), MKAD, 280, Emeral, 2008
Mega (3rd Mega), White County, 250, IKEA Mos, 2006
Auchan (7th Auchan), Ordzhonikidze Factory, 200, Auchan, 2008
Tashir, Dmitrovskoye highway, 170, Tashir Holding, 2007
European, Dorogomilovo, 150, Kiev square, 2006
Four Season (on ground part), IBC, 150, Africa Israel, 2008
Ramstor (10th from Ramstor Trade Centers additionally to 24 shops), Prospekt Vernadskogo, 140, Ramenka, 2008
Paveletskaya Plaza (underground mall), 114, Kaluga Agrocultural Centre, 2008
Mosmart (4th Mosmart), Borovskoye highway, 75,5, Hypercenter 7, 2006
Tverskaya zastava square (underground mall), 53, Africa Israel, 2007


----------



## Mosaic

Moscow is quite active in construction.


----------



## coth

news shortly.

few days ago there was city-planning council meeting. so several projects have been approved. 

approved 600m tall foster's russia tower
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
approved city-planning documentation for big city. project provides construction of 21 million sq m of floor area. with 17,55mln above the ground. 8,64mln sq m of apartments, 7,93mln sq m of offices. most of residential building supposed to be not above 10 floors.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
one more skyscraper approved but no info about it.



nafta-moscow plans to build complex on territory of big city in 7 hectares. space could go up to 700 thous sq m if highrise construction will be allowed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
arabian trade center is also planned in big city. investors could get 5 hectares plot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


aqua city palace hotel in IBC has beed redesigned to 50 storeys. construction resumed recently. ENKA was selected as developer for this project (they also working on several another projects in IBC).


----------



## coth

here is small redering from news of second approved skyscraper i noted about
it is project on plot 3 of IBC


----------



## jonovision

^Now that looks amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Skyman

That's nice progect for real, looks very futuristic but I wonder how many levels has this tower


----------



## Peter The Great

A city's not a city anymore unless it has a crazy twisting skyscraper. At least this one looks better than most...but I'm getting tired of the same old design.


----------



## coth

Norman Foster: Space and Time
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/

Pushkin State Museum of Fine Arts

25 April - 2 July, 2006

'Norman Foster: Space and Time' is a major new exhibition on the work of Foster and Partners which opens today at the Pushkin State Museum of Fine Arts in Moscow. The exhibition explores key themes in the work of the practice, encompassing a diverse range of international projects over a number of years. The themes are historic and cultural buildings, towers, sustainability and infrastructure.

Historic and cultural buildings include the Carre d'Art Nîmes, the Great Court at the British Museum, the Berlin Reichstag, New Holland Island in St Petersburg and the Museum of Fine Arts, Boston. Showing a concern for physical context and a sensitivity to the culture and climate of place, this body of work fuses the celebration of existing structures with contemporary interventions. In addition, the Sage Gateshead - now one of Tyneside's great social spaces and a state-of-the-art performance venue - illustrates the urban regeneration potential of a successful new building for culture.

The second theme focuses on tall buildings and presents Foster and Partners continuing redefinition of the nature of towers and the way in which they can respond to the context and the spirit of their cities. Equally important is the ecological programme, demonstrated by natural systems of lighting and ventilation as well as energy saving strategies in buildings like Commerzbank, 30 St Mary Axe and the Hearst Headquarters. The recent design for Moscow City Tower reveals the sophisticated structural, functional, environmental and urban logic that underlies this green super-high tower.

Environmental awareness is an integral part of the practice's culture as it evolves to meet the challenges of the next forty years, and the third theme of sustainability is central to Foster and Partners' design methodology. Most notably, the exhibition illustrates a range of innovative techniques used to meet the energy challenges of projects such as Eurogate, Chesa Futura, and London's City Hall.

Over the past four decades, Foster and Partners' quest for excellence has embraced not only architecture but also infrastructure - the connections and spaces between buildings - and this fourth theme is explored through a number of projects including Dresden Station, Stansted and Beijing Airports, the Millennium Bridge and Millau Viaduct.

Finally, a selection of Lord Foster's personal sketches and a presentation of photos from a recent book, Reflections, published in 2006, will also be displayed.

======================================================

unfortunately making shots is forbidden there, but anyway i think to go there...


----------



## Skyman

Looking through the Internet I have found some pictures of this exhibition with a breadboard model of Norman Foster's Russia Tower


----------



## Courchevelle

coth said:


>


The tower in the rear next to the federation, is that also a new design


----------



## coth

Moscow contract for Edinburgh firm
Thursday May 4, 2006
The Guardian
http://arts.guardian.co.uk/news/story/0,,1767359,00.html









Tower of two halves: artist's impression of City Palace, designed by RMJM


The architects who designed the expensive Scottish parliament building will build a lavish skyscraper in central Moscow, a city so awash with petrodollars that it should not balk at the cost.

A group of Edinburgh architects yesterday announced that the mayor of Moscow, Yuri Luzhkov, had approved their design, right, for the City Palace, a 46-storey tower shaped like a drill bit or, as the designer more flatteringly has it, "two ribbons wrapping around each other". Based in the capital's new financial district, it will stand metres away from another British-designed skyscraper, the Moscow City Tower, created by Lord Norman Foster and intended to be the tallest building in Europe.

Mr Luzhkov is encouraging extensive reconstruction across Moscow. Advocates say he is creating the richest looking city in Europe, while critics dismiss his projects as vulgar and ostentatious.

The architects, RMJM, have described the tower as "sexy" and "sensual". The firm's director and concept designer for the tower, Tony Kettle, said a register office in the base of the tower was inspiration for its design. "We wanted it to look like the marriage of two halves, with a feeling of celebration," he said. "It is a very rich and expressive building." A ballroom will rest on top of the £120m spiral, providing views of Moscow.

City Palace will be partly financed by Alexander Chigirinsky, a property tycoon, whose brother Shalva is backing the Moscow City Tower, a 118-storey building expected to cost £830m. "Ours is not going to be the tallest, but the most beautiful," Mr Kettle said.

Mr Kettle's firm designed the Scottish parliament building, which was completed in 2004 for £431m, 10 times its estimated cost. While the Chigirinsky brothers are known for their deep pockets, Mr Kettle said this project would provide value for its investors.


----------



## coth

New skyscraper proposed. 

64 storeys office building with huge public transport junction for Filyovskaya and Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya metro lines, Smolenskoye Direction commuter line and buses. There is also junction of Kutuzovkiy prospekt (avenue), future dubber of Kutuzovkiy prospekt (freeway) and Rublyovkoye shosse (avenue).

Pictures from Komsomol'skaya Pravda
http://www.kp.ru/daily/23702/52805/


----------



## rocky

what about a project from ages ago that looked like a playstation 2?


----------



## coth

i don't know. afair this steet demesne was obtained by someone else...


----------



## prelude

Moscow toady can compete with any N american West European city as far as wealth and infrastructure is concerned ...

..Very nice project I am really impressed .....10 years ago I could never wonder Moscow can have such a splendid Hospital ...but today I can bet Moscow can ....
I read in the Fobes that Mocow toady has the highest number of billionares in this world ..even more than Newyork . 
Has there been any development in the Moscow metro network? I came to hear that moscow has the deepest metro station is it true?....Perhaps moscow has the largest metro network in this world....Moscow metro stations are very beautiful...

However I love St Petersburg more than Moscow for its traditional architecture..
St Petersburg is an open museum under the open sky .


----------



## Danish_guy

it seams like some of these former communist countries really are booming


----------



## Peloso

Danish_guy said:


> it seams like some of these former communist countries really are booming


Yep. Take China for instance... :|


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Wow! 

:dj: Moscow is on fire! :dance:

There's something like 83 projections currently under construction with dozens more on the way!


----------



## Justa

do you have photos from "Rublevo-arhangelskoe", new photos from "Mosow-city"
and renders of tower Russia???????


----------



## SimFox

Julsta:
here it is: Tower of Russia. 600m, 118 floors, and all that for a mere 1,5bln$ 









Hope Coth would mind me posting this one.

As far as Rublevo-Archangelskoe concerned i haven't seen any definate renderings but here is the project's site 

http://www.rublyovo-arkhangelskoye.ru/


----------



## SimFox

Here are some renderings of Rublevo-Archangelskoe:


----------



## CULWULLA

wow, this is huge.
at 600m tall, it measures 160m wide at base. thats 70m wider then Burj dubai.
It also measures 40m wide at top. the main roof is 490m and roof top is 511m. approx.
seems to be 4 observation decks? highest in world? Burj Dubais 124th floor ob deck tops out at 485m i think?


----------



## coth

gray zones are technical zones i think - for anti fire purposes. observation deck will be definitely on top - somewhere between 500 and 530 meters. may be open deck on the roof... i have doubts in 500-600 figures. i think these just rounded numbers. there is no 100 meters between the top floor and the pinnacle. so if pinnacle is around 600m then top floors with deck and restaurants will be between 490 and 530 meters...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

That looks like a pretty nice place to live SimFox


----------



## SimFox

Newcastle Kid: Did you mean Russian Tower? (it will also have apartments) or Rublevo- Archangelsfoe? if first you will have to cauth out (Coth??) some serious dou!
In another resedential towers in the area called Capital City (two towers one called Moscow - m 73 floors and St. Petersburg - m, 62 floors prices will be set at the level on 10 000- 15 000 per sq M, / 1 000- 1 500$ per sq. f. ) this one will definatelly be more expesive. But comparing it to simirar structures in the rest of the world still - cheap as chips! ;-)Newcastle Kid: oh yeah, if you will be able to couth out (Coth??) some serious dou!
In another residential towers in the area called Capital City (two towers one called Moscow - m 73 floors and St. Petersburg - m, 62 floors prices will be set at the level on 10 000- 15 000 per sq M, / 1 000- 1 500$ per sq. f. ) this one will definitely be more expensive. But comparing it to similar structures in the rest of the world still - cheap as chips! ;-)

Rublevo-Archangelskoe will probably also be quite pricy in Moscow terms. On the other hand the project is HUGE - biggest in Europe, so that may bring prices down quite a bit. Rublevo-Archangelskoe will probably also be quite pricy in Moscow terms. On the other hand the project is HUGE - biggest in Europe, so that may bring prices down quite a bit. But still, the whole idea of a project is segregation of haves and have nots! As presently Moscow is very mixed and new high class buildings often rise among run down commieblocks, so thert isn’t really gettoes, but people paying they hard earned cash more and more want to live with similar social groups, so, Rublevo-Abramcevo is a first attempt to create exclusively well-to-do town.


----------



## coth

some new pictures

House on Begovaya full complex redering.
2x 43f, 2x 4x, 6x 36f
rendering without two 40 floorers on left
updates in the moscow c/u thread









here is in the top right side of the picture












Proposed complex on Profsoyuznaya st, 2-20 near Akademicheskaya metro station
about 50 floors


----------



## Newcastle Guy

SimFox said:


> Newcastle Kid: Did you mean Russian Tower? (it will also have apartments) or Rublevo- Archangelsfoe? if first you will have to cauth out (Coth??) some serious dou!


I'm talkin about Rublevo-Archangelskoe, but sure, russia tower would be great to live in too


----------



## coth

*Sheremet'yevo Intl. terminal 1 extension*

































































*RosBank project.*
30f


----------



## SA BOY

strange that the airport plans show 727s and not 4 engined jets


----------



## Skyman

Pretty nice building for RosBank but it would be nice to redisign the top of the building


----------



## JAB323

The RosBank project is pretty cool.


----------



## KVentz

shaggers_jr said:


> Wow, and some people in Russia can't even buy food.


Everyone in Russia can buy food. I think the percentage of homless and extremly poor people is not higher than in... USA for example. Yes we still have many poor people, but they have roof, electricity, water and able to buy and often to grow food on 'dachas'. Maybe some of them can't buy quality and diverse food, but they don't die because of hunger. And the number of such people is decreased every year: incomes are growing.

Oh, but if you are planing to stay with your beloved illusions about bears in 'ushankas' drinking vodka in the streets - that's your business.


----------



## Varenukha

KVentz said:


> Everyone in Russia can buy food. I think the percentage of homless and extremly poor people is not higher than in... USA for example. Yes we still have many poor people, but they have roof, electricity, water and able to buy and often to grow food on 'dachas'. Maybe some of them can't buy quality and diverse food, but they don't die because of hunger. And the number of such people is decreased every year: incomes are growing.
> 
> Oh, but if you are planing to stay with your beloved illusions about bears in 'ushankas' drinking vodka in the streets - that's your business.


I think we all have our beloved illusions about faraway places: mine are of St Pete's looking pristine and beautiful on its 300th birthday, and of reading Pushkin and Tolstoy, and of great friendship of Russian people.....probably a bit sentimental, but don't worry Kvantz, some of us know what is imprtant in this life


----------



## WhiteMagick

Really futuristic buildings. But I cant find something that gets me excited. I am happy to see though that Russia is experiencing an economic rebirth.


----------



## coth

some more news about ex aqua city palace. the project is changed its name. now it is Imperia Tower.

Place: Moscow IBC, Plot 4
Floors: 60
Height: around 235
Floor Area: 208 000 sq m

Usages: 
above podium-30: offices
33-39: 5 star hotel
40-41: restaurants, bars, pool, fitness club etc etc
43-60: apartments

Completion date: 2009

Cost: $240mln


----------



## coth

new approval.

hotel complex. 52 and 46 storeys towers designed by zaha hadid.


----------



## BMXican

coth said:


> Moscow No. 1 for Building
> http://www.themoscowtimes.com/stories/2006/09/26/061.html
> 
> Moscow surpassed Beijing and Shanghai in new construction and now has the greatest amount of space under construction worldwide, a survey by commercial real estate brokerage Colliers International said last week.
> 
> Moscow has 26.9 million square feet of office space under construction, followed by Dubai with 24 million square feet, Colliers said. Beijing was next at 23.6 million feet, then Shanghai at 21.6 million.
> 
> "The motto here is, 'If you build it, it will lease, even if it's not great product,'" said Aaron Block, a director for Cushman & Wakefield Stiles Riabokobylko in Russia. "It's the highest-profile market for us right now." (Bloomberg)




moscow is still totally underrated. it's a shame the numers only include the amount of office space. I wonder how it would look like with residential space.


----------



## coth

more pictures of recent zaha approval. one more zaha project was also recently approved in moscow. a lowrise this time.

here is expocenter expansion


----------



## jonovision

That is amazing!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Neutral!

Wow, I expected nothing less from the inventors of tetris. Amazing!


----------



## Aokromes

Amazing project.


----------



## Skyman

Wow, very nice looking progect and it will be pretty close to IBC


----------



## Brad

Skyman said:


> Wow, very nice looking progect and it will be pretty close to IBC


Since the towers will become a separate prelude to the IBC the mayor of Moscow recommended to locate the taller tower nearer to the IBC (exchange the sites of the towers)


----------



## coth

new design for medical center (on the first page). a bit downsized for 2 floors. 38 now.










concept project of new district on northeast of moscow that will replace high voltage line. project of mirax group, inteco and rao ues.
towers are somewhere between 35 and 45 storeys.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Thats... well... pretty crap really


----------



## coth

First is not a crap, but great looking commieblocks.
Second - how can you say it's a crap when design is not unveiled yet and it is just a city planning concept?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Hey it's my opinion. I like some of Moscow's buildings, I don't like those ones. Don't tell me what I am allowed to think. It just looks pretty cheap IMO. And if it is a council massing, how was I supposed to know if you didn't say. I was talking about the top ones, not the one lower down.


----------



## LatvianGG

Zahad's projects looks nice! It has something similar with a project in Riga, Latvia:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Yeah there are some simalarities. I like Zaha's Moscow project, especially the bridge. It's really cool.


----------



## Dan1987

coth said:


> new design for medical center (on the first page). a bit downsized for 2 floors. 38 now.



The design for this is pretty crap, this looks like it belongs in the 1970's not the 2000's hno:


----------



## coth

for commieblocks it is indeed 2000's


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ The More London development is in a '2000' style, but most would gladly see it fall into the Thames.


----------



## coth

you actually don't have 2000 style. all your old commieblocks are from 70's. some new like you showed isn't really great...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ And if you keep building dross like that you won't either lol. I know I don't, Newcastle tends to have older buildings. lol. And atleast our commielocks are being demolished, we aren't building more!


----------



## Peloso

Newcastle Guy said:


> ^^ And if you keep building dross like that you won't either lol. I know I don't, Newcastle tends to have older buildings. lol. And atleast our commielocks are being demolished, we aren't building more!


Maybe that's because Newcastle's necessities aren't the same as Moscow's. By the way, "commieblocks" just means "big apartment blocks". They keep on building them all over the world, not just in Russia. Last time I checked there were some hundreds thousands of them being constructed in China, India, South America... you name it.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

The main argument is not that they are called commie blocks, it is that they are of low quality, and some people seem to think they are great for some reason.


----------



## Peloso

Newcastle Guy said:


> The main argument is not that they are called commie blocks, it is that they are of low quality, and some people seem to think they are great for some reason.


I don't want to enter your discussion with Coth, but I can't find anyone's post stating that low quality architecture is great architecture. All I can find is you expressing your personal opinion that some buildings are low quality. Well I'd wait for them being actually built, or at least for some more renders, before making such a statement.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Peloso said:


> I don't want to enter your discussion with Coth, but I can't find anyone's post stating that low quality architecture is great architecture.


From Coth: 'great looking commieblocks'

I just don't believe that population growth warrants poor architecture. They aren't the worst towers I have seen, but they sure as hell aren't the best. There are much better ways to go about building highrise apartments than building rows of what appear to be poor quality towers that all look exactly the same.


----------



## Peloso

Newcastle Guy said:


> From Coth: 'great looking commieblocks'


Hum. Maybe logic undergoes change when dealed with in architecture forums, anyway I'm still stuck trying to find a place where someone affirms that something low quality is actually great. All I see is two conflicting opinions. Mostly I don't understand your prejudice based on a first-draft render. See, you seem to be SO sure these building are not only ugly, nay, but POOR QUALITY structures.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Newcastle Guy said:


> The main argument is not that they are called commie blocks, it is that they are of low quality, and some people seem to think they are great for some reason.


How exactly do you know that they are of low-quality?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I will gladly change my mind if they do turn out to be good when finished, but to me they greatly echo the rows of identical ugly buildings built in my country in the 1960's. I guess one of the reasons I don't like them is basically because they are a row of identical buildings, designed to hold as many people of possible. 95% of the time the materials used for this kind of building are poor and/or the finished product looks boring and frankly dreadfull. Just because they changed to look more like the times doesn't make them any better than the old ones, they will be looked at as horrible in 30 yers like the old ones are now. Cities don't deserve this. But like I said, if they do turn out to be high quality, I will of course admit I was wrong.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

xAKxRUSx said:


> How exactly do you know that they are of low-quality?


As I said, they are designed to hold as many people as possible, and the row of identical towers makes for a horrible view. TBH they look monolithic. They may not be, but from experience of developments like this, they tend to be. I certainly would not want this in my city.


----------



## Peloso

Newcastle Guy said:


> I will gladly change my mind if they do turn out to be good when finished, but to me they greatly echo the rows of identical ugly buildings built in my country in the 1960's. I guess one of the reasons I don't like them is basically because they are a row of identical buildings, designed to hold as many people of possible. 95% of the time the materials used for this kind of building are poor and/or the finished product looks boring and frankly dreadfull. Just because they changed to look more like the times doesn't make them any better than the old ones, they will be looked at as horrible in 30 yers like the old ones are now. Cities don't deserve this. But like I said, if they do turn out to be high quality, I will of course admit I was wrong.


 I don't know where you take your statistics from, but I believe you're wrong. Maybe your country's commieblocks from the 60es were flawed, but in Russia, and in many other countries, buildings from the same era still provide good quality housing. The very fact that they are still inhabitable testifies that the main structures are VERY HIGH quality. If anything, in the majority of cases there is lack of maintenance. But when maintenance is also good, they are just the best houses around. Take the case of East Berlin: the commieblocks from the sixties-seventies have only had a slight facelift and now they are being rented at stellar prices, so no one is even remotely thinking of demolishing them.
May I add that the commieblocks built in Warszaw Pact countries have many more perks, like a high energetic efficiency, wide green areas between each other, and more.


Newcastle Guy said:


> As I said, they are designed to hold as many people as possible


And this is a minus in your view? Sheesh. Ever heard of urban sprawl? Or of homeless people? Or of renting fees?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Peloso said:


> I don't know where you take your statistics from, but I believe you're wrong. Maybe your country's commieblocks from the 60es were flawed, but in Russia, and in many other countries, buildings from the same era still provide good quality housing. The very fact that they are still inhabitable testifies that the main structures are VERY HIGH quality. If anything, in the majority of cases there is lack of maintenance. But when maintenance is also good, they are just the best houses around. Take the case of East Berlin: the commieblocks from the sixties-seventies have only had a slight facelift and now they are being rented at stellar prices, so no one is even remotely thinking of demolishing them.
> May I add that the commieblocks built in Warszaw Pact countries have many more perks, like a high energetic efficiency, wide green areas between each other, and more.


obviously our views on commie blocks are different.



> And this is a minus in your view? Sheesh. Ever heard of urban


Yes, actually. People shouldn't have to be packed in to huge bulcking monolithic towers to solve a cities population problems.

You know you don't have to design rows of identical towers to solve the problem of Urban sprawl, it just makes the city look ugly. These would probably look better if one was twice the height and their were only two. At least then there would be some variation and they wouldn't look like a wall.

Oh and I highly doubt it will solve the problem of homeless people unless the developers/government are giving them away for free.

You know what, keep your ugly highrise commie blocks. I'll take a properly designed, large space tower not made to stuff in as many people as possible any day of the week.


----------



## coth

you looking from uk side - because in uk commieblocks was very low quality. instead of eastern europe, where commieblocks provides high living standards.
you will not take much, because your city does not have enough population growth.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I will admit that the old blocks in the UK tend to be very low standard


----------



## coth

but in russia - commieblocks very high standard. you may be just can' imaging of what i'm talking about. but there was a thread in russian section with interior examples. really don't want to spend some time on searching them...


----------



## Skyman

commies or not commies, anyway it can be beautiful, modern and high, then high then better


----------



## Justa

any news????


----------



## coth

Some news.

1.
http://top.rbc.ru/index.shtml?/news/policy/2006/12/04/04003041_bod.shtml
Dubai's Limitless and Russian Coalco to built an $11bln new city in Moscow province near the city of Domodedovo.


2.
Arabian Trade Center project in Big City. Not a final project yet afaik.


----------



## _docomo

Wow, Moscow has some seriously interesting projects. And what is most interesting about it is they are developing their own identity and almost a new wave of architecture that is really unique to them. Some really 'out there' stuff, which is always good to see. Keep updating guys.


----------



## Indyman

Yes. VERY unique things. Of course Russia has had good unique architecture (aside from commie blocks and stuff, everybody has that). But I mean the old stuff like the Kremlin and St. Basils and Saint Sophia. Its only natural they should still get interesting stuff.


----------



## coth

Complex Tricolor. 3 residential towers + 1 office tower.


----------



## coth

Redevelopment concept of Gagarin square.

the hole in the building is 100m wide.


----------



## anm

^^
what is the hight to the spire? I suppose it is around 250-280 m?


----------



## ZZ-II

the design of the Arabian Trade Center is more than great!!!!


----------



## coth

approved CSKA stadium project
35000 seats + 45 story skyscraper (around 170 meters tall).

helipad was not approved


----------



## Erebus555

What a mess of a skyscraper. What is the skyscraper part of the stadium tobe used as?


----------



## coth

there are going to be offices and hotel.


----------



## coth

INFO CITY
a new subdistrict project for zelenogradsky administrative district

several supertalls and skyscrapers (several 96 storeys and 86 storeys towers + several 50-60 storeys skyscrapers around)
in Star Wars style


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ I'm not overly sure on the designs, but I like the way the 3 of them surround the middle section. Like you said, very star wars/star trek


----------



## Peloso

coth said:


> INFO CITY
> a new subdistrict project for zelenogradsky administrative district
> 
> several supertalls and skyscrapers (several 96 storeys and 86 storeys towers + several 50-60 storeys skyscrapers around)
> in Star Wars style


Very good. I like the styling and the concept for the area. Towers should never feel lonely. What are the chances of seeing it built and is there already a schedule?


----------



## Justa

i like it....nice project


----------



## Skyman

Very nice looking project


----------



## Andre_Filipe

More great projects for Moscow


----------



## Aokromes

coth said:


> INFO CITY
> a new subdistrict project for zelenogradsky administrative district
> 
> several supertalls and skyscrapers (several 96 storeys and 86 storeys towers + several 50-60 storeys skyscrapers around)
> in Star Wars style


For me it looks more:










Babylon 5 Nova Dreadnought


----------



## Justa

nice project!!!!!!!!!^^ 
I want know where they find a place for this????????


----------



## BMXican

a stadium with a skyscraper? only in moscow...:cheers:


----------



## Aokromes

^^ No, some Spanish stadium projecs also added a skyscraper.


----------



## BMXican

really? which one?


----------



## iliamo

rosbank looks good. Kinda like a modern moscow university


----------



## CULWULLA

do you guys know about this 200m St petersburg Gazrom tower? or is it old news. sorry if it is,.. nice bldg


----------



## coth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408208
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421339



ps. it is in spb, not moscow. and it is gazprom neft' (former sibneft that was reregistered in spb after abramovich has sold it), not gazprom. gazprom is registered in moscow.


----------



## Skyman

CULWULLA This tower is 393m and it has been already approved


----------



## coth

^396


----------



## CULWULLA

oops, sorry bout that. i ment 400m but yes 396m is more accurate. i have a friend who works for RMJM and he sent me info and pic. great design. Moscow is so lucky with all these new projects.


----------



## 909

This post is not about skyscrapers, but i have a question about other developments in Moscow. Is it true that the city has serious problems concerning the increased traffic so it becomes too congested? Are there any developments going on to handle these problems?


----------



## xAKxRUSx

^^ Well like any other multi-million megapolis, traffic is bad. They're planning on building a new Ring, and more roads. So yea, there is development, but traffic is bad.


----------



## coth

News Updates


===========================================================

Some new renderings of legion development

Legion III (topped out already)


























Legion IV
this project is located in the IBC cluster. on another side of moscow-river. next plot to mirax plaza.










Legion V
by zaha hadid










Legion VI concept
this is concept for the legion VI project. two towers around 150 and 100 meters tall. pictures are also show concept of redevelopment of kutuzov avenue. the tall building in front of picture 1 is between 250 and 300 meters tall. big building with balls at the background was originally supposed to be 64 storey tall.


















=========================================================


project for huge empty demesne near of ulitsa sergeya eizenshteina monorail station. pretty old project, but still under planning.
two buildings - about 30 and 45 storeys tall.


































=========================================================

redevelopment of Pushkin square. underground mall with underground road junction and parkings. unfortunately they are planning to cut all old trees...

















=========================================================

Fishman Group announced its plan to build a 48 storey office building. Mirland Development (subdivision of Fishman Group) will built it at the crossing of Dmitrov highway and Dmitrov sidestreet. Early Mirland Development sold 30% of its shares at LSE for $282mln.

=========================================================

Mirax Group corporation and Base Element (Basel) announced an acquisition of Moscow Instrument-making Factory that is located in the Big City. The factory will be moved and the plot will be redeveloped with new office complex.
Some rederings. Not sure if it's final project.









































=========================================================

Some quotes from the city planning of Rublevo highway was posted on pages of MK. 4 highrise buildings in a height of 22 to 49 storeys are planned to built on demesnes 68 and 70. Three 45 story towers are also planned on the sidestreet (3rd Cherepkovskaya st, dem 15). It's the Medical Center. Renderings could be found on previous pages.


----------



## MikeVegas

Some of these are really fantastic. What's with the statue though? It looks like a throwback to communist times or so it seems.


----------



## KVentz

Mplsuptown said:


> What's with the statue though? It looks like a throwback to communist times or so it seems.


It is an old famous statue by Vera Muhina «Worker and Collective Farm Girl»: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vera_Mukhina. The statue itself is under reconstruction now, there are only podium for it now near Ulitsa Sergeya Eizenshteina monorail station.


----------



## wiki

oh my good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those proyects in moscow are really amazing, impressive, stunning, refreshing, tall, beautiful, modern................... speachlees


----------



## Andre_Filipe

^^Amazing projects! Does topped out mean finished?


----------



## billyandmandy

I wish I was in Moscow... Very nice designs


----------



## coth

Part of Big City. The model.


----------



## sk

moscow is simply THE european city of the future!


----------



## delahaye

at least in terms of skyscrapers. no other city comes even close.


----------



## Herr Lind

I was born in this city.... I'm proud to be muscovite =))


----------



## j0su3

I love all these proyects, i hope all of them will be built, I think Moscow will become one of the most important cities in the world (in Europe the first), with a great history side and a new whole modern side.


----------



## Ginza

Moscow is booming


----------



## Herr Lind

Dubai sucks =)


----------



## golov

You forgot do add "not"


----------



## Herr Lind

What is it?


----------



## xAKxRUSx

^^ Gerr, why are you asking that in the International section?

If no one in the Russian section knows, then it's almost certain no one will know here.


----------



## ZeeM

krisbox said:


> I wish all the Russians get in this galaxy ship and fly away to the stars forever.


hey thanks for crapping in a serious thread hno:


----------



## golov

tralalala


----------



## Carver02

Moscow has some awesome projects. Legions 3 and Galaxy look very good. Legions 3 especially looks like a great design for a building that was probably not very expensive.


----------



## Don Omar

*a few days old, but good article and project*

The Malling of Moscow: Imperial in Size and a View of the Kremlin









_A hotel and retail complex planned for historic Moscow, designed by Norman Foster._

By NICOLAI OUROUSSOFF
Published: March 15, 2007
nytimes.com

In architectural terms, few cities have endured more abuse than Moscow has during the last decade or so, from the ruthless demolition of major historic landmarks to the boom in garish faux-historical reproductions. So I suppose the news that Norman Foster, one of the world’s most talented architects, has designed a glorified mall in Moscow shouldn’t seem tragic.

The project will replace one of the most notorious buildings of the Soviet period, the gargantuan 1960s-era Rossiya Hotel, on a critical site overlooking St. Basil’s Cathedral and the Kremlin. A sleek complex of buildings with classical overtones, it will include 470,000 square feet of retail space, four hotels and a 2,500-seat performance hall, making it the largest single development in the historic core of Moscow since the Soviet empire collapsed 15 years ago.

While Mr. Foster’s participation may hearten those who hope to raise the city’s architectural standards, this is clearly not one of his better designs. It lacks the structural flamboyance of his most memorable buildings, and its strange blend of classical and modern elements edges dangerously close to parody — the kind of generic soft-core historicism we see so often in large-scale developments in cities striving to enter the global marketplace. It is a sanitized view of the ferocious architectural clashes that shaped this city for centuries and made such a haunting apparition.

The demolition of the Rossiya was also part of a cleansing process. I’ll admit that its hulking concrete-and-glass shell was hardly a shining example of 1960s architecture. Having stayed there as a student in the ’70s, I vaguely recall its labyrinthine corridors, the cockroaches, the threadbare rooms legendarily littered with bugging devices. But from the perspective of 2007, it had a refreshing, unadorned directness. And its destruction must be understood as part of a broader effort to erase the memory of seven decades of Soviet rule.

The Moscow Hotel, a major landmark from the Stalinist era, is gone. Buildings from the late 1920s, like Moisei Ginzburg’s Narkomfin Housing and Konstantin Melnikov’s workers’ clubs, among the most influential works of the 20th century, are in ruins. More often than not, this history is being replaced with a theme-park version of pre-Revolutionary Russia that glosses over Moscow’s real history.

Although Mr. Foster’s design never quite descends to this level, its bland slickness is disturbing in its own way. The biggest strength of this project is as an urban plan. Mr. Foster begins by restoring portions of the historic street grid removed when the Rossiya Hotel was built, which is a reasonable enough approach.

Two major pedestrian streets are then cut diagonally through the site. The main one runs from the edge of the Moscow River toward St. Basil’s Cathedral, with its brightly colored onion domes, and Red Square. A second is set on an axis with the distant dome of the Cathedral of Christ the Savior and the local metro station, another Stalinist landmark.

The crisscrossing streets divide the site into irregular parcels with a triangular plaza at the center that is the heart of the new complex. By using the street grid to frame views of nearby monuments, Mr. Foster forges a powerful visual relationship with the surrounding city, orienting you within a historical narrative that stretches from medieval Russia through the Soviet era to the present.

The view of the Cathedral of Christ the Savior, a gaudy fake that sums up the new Moscow, is the culmination of that history. Stalin blew up the original church in the 1930s to make way for the Palace of the Soviets, but it was never completed, and Khrushchev had one of the world’s largest outdoor swimming pools built there. After the fall of the Soviet Union, the pool was torn up too, and the church was rebuilt as an ersatz version of the original, rising atop a multistory garage.

The site’s context demands a powerful statement about the present. But the individual buildings Mr. Foster has designed fail us. Although still nothing more than sketches, they are adorned with a bizarre blend of historical references. Their forms are essentially traditional courtyard blocks with street-level shops connected by a series of covered porticoes. The exterior of the performance hall is lined with arcades. And the complex sits atop a vast underground mall whose internal corridors reflect the street grid above.

The ceremonial axis is straight out of Haussmann’s Paris. The porticoes evoke the Rue de Rivoli. The arcaded facades vaguely conjure the stripped-down classicism of the E.U.R. quarter in Rome, a pinnacle of Fascist architecture. (There are no onion domes in the scheme, but Mr. Foster could never have lived that down with his colleagues.)

Mr. Foster is known as an architect who is more than willing to appease big corporate clients. His best buildings have been designed for people longing for something fresh. In this case his client is the Russian developer S.T.T. While he doubtless must placate Muscovites who want to obliterate bad memories, what he ends up with is a vague nostalgia, even if his project is unquestionably superior to the postmodernist nonsense that was rising all over Moscow in the 1990s.

But let’s try to be optimistic. In some ways the plan can be seen as a positive turning point. Only a few years ago it seemed that Moscow was in the throes of a building boom that was so violent and corrupt that it appeared certain that swaths of precious history would be erased. Since then, some patrons have emerged to ensure that a handful of threatened Soviet landmarks are being restored.

Mr. Foster’s megacomplex could be viewed as a step toward enlightenment, a tentative, somewhat mediocre design that at least tackles the challenge of serious planning in one of the world’s most intriguing cities. What we’re still waiting for is the architecture.









_The 1960s-era Rossiya Hotel in Moscow, above left, was razed to make way for a development that visually connects with Russian landmarks._


----------



## Skyman

Finally they'll destroy this concrete monster, that building complex was just awful :banned:


----------



## coth

@Skyman
It's already demolished. But Foster's version is much worse. It's hideous and looks out of place.


----------



## ZimasterX

Oh my! That thing is disgusting
uke:


----------



## Don Omar

what should go there then?


----------



## ZimasterX

Don Omar said:


> what should go there then?


There is a proposed plan to rebuild the area with more of a classical style district, like such.


----------



## coth

^there was many proposals. this one was also very bad. too much of open space and badly designed (wrong style).


----------



## Skyman

coth said:


> @Skyman
> It's already demolished. But Foster's version is much worse. It's hideous and looks out of place.


I don't think so coth, Foster's project is pretty nice vision for this place,
the buildings merge very well with surrounding architecture


----------



## xAKxRUSx

coth said:


> ^there was many proposals. this one was also very bad. too much of open space and badly designed (wrong style).


I actually like it.


----------



## Brad

coth doesn't like open space, I do


----------



## Don Omar

fake history, your right that does look cool


----------



## Herr Lind

krisbox said:


> I wish all the Russians get in this galaxy ship and fly away to the stars forever.


**** horse , drink posion , jump from skyscraper , i wanna kill u bitch


----------



## golov

GERR_LIND said:


> **** horse , drink posion , jump from skyscraper , i wanna kill u bitch


Kid, watch your language or you will be banned hno: This is not the first time!


----------



## Herr Lind

Oh , sorry


----------



## Skyman

GERR_LIND said:


> **** horse , drink posion , jump from skyscraper , i wanna kill u bitch


That's right GERR_LIND, we have to be tolerant but in this case when somebody, without a reason, starts to roll on your country you can let yourself to kick such asses out of the forum, guess it's time to drop a nuclear bomb on this damn polish nazi, who still cannot calm down and continue to lick American ass, all they can do just to blame everybody in the world in their problems. :lol:


----------



## Herr Lind

Skyman said:


> That's right GERR_LIND, we have to be tolerant but in this case when somebody, without a reason, starts to roll on your country you can let yourself to kick such asses out of the forum, guess it's time to drop a nuclear bomb on this damn polish nazi, who still cannot calm down and continue to lick American ass, all they can do just to blame everybody in the world in their problems. :lol:


Nice humor =)


----------



## Vetalgo

GERR_LIND said:


> Nice humor =)


it's truth, not humor..


----------



## Herr Lind

Vetalgo said:


> it's truth, not humor..


O rly?


----------



## coth

ты по-моему чётко обещал перестать оффтопить?!


----------



## HD

That mall must be the worst Foster design ever.


----------



## AM Putra

Is that really by Norman Foster? Too boring.


----------



## kub86

I prefer that classical district...But foster did say that it would have classical undertones.

I was just in Moscow last week and call me crazy, but I actually loved those "gaudy" extravagant looking reproduction buildings of old Russia. I found it unique and more interesting to look at than typical glass & concrete buildings.


----------



## coth

New projects


Office building in the House on Begovaya complex. 50+ floors / over 200 meters by spire. Already under contruction. Updates in the general construction thread. It is Don Stroy project, but it's being developed by ENKA.












Khimki Gate. An office/hotel complex. 3 towers. Tallest is 37 floors Located in Khimki urban district of Moscow province on 74th kilometer of MKAD. It is the project of Greek Michaniki.







































Biryuzova st, 41. 40+ floors New Don Stroy residential project.


----------



## Skyman

A couple of new project, Khimki city looks very high and modern, nice to see the other highrises outside MIBC


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

windstride said:


> Проект далек от реализации конечно..., идея не новая, но все-таки, а вдруг?
> фоток много, времени выкладывать нет.. высота что-то около 430 метров, за 100 этажей. был где-то разрез.
> 
> макет:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> рендер.


Crazy ~430m project for Moscow


----------



## Ginza

WOW this last project looks incredible is their any more info on this master plan


----------



## ZZ-II

:eek2:!!!but the tower looks taller than 430m.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Justa said:


> хотел многие фото выложить, чуть позже...очень понравилось как метро Кунцево спрятали
> вот адрес этого БЮРО http://abtb.ru/
> Хоть бы они одобрили свой проект и нашли инвесторов....


``


----------



## rocky

now thats big


----------



## KWEST

Hey Coth, can you make a map of all the skyscraper clusters that are being built, I want to know how far away from each other they are.


----------



## Skyman

Will it be built or not but the idea is really perfect and pretty futuristic


----------



## Gaeus

^^ I believe now that Aliens exist. They invaded Moscow and they will build that skyscraper as their victory symbol :nuts:


----------



## Insane alex

Holy shit! Yeah that looks like an alien structure!


----------



## Zicyx

Lol, reminds me a photo I took a couple of weeks ago of some caterpillar webthings ( dont know the name for it):










But it is a very nice project, Its so modern and original!


----------



## AM Putra

The 'caterpillar' building is very exotic, big, and great.


----------



## michal1982

woow moscow really booming???? what is the status on russia tower is under construction yet???????


----------



## ZZ-II

the construction of Russia Tower will probably start in the next few days


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

First stone of Chineese Buisness Center "Park Huamin" was laid on 12th of june


----------



## Crizzy

looks nice


----------



## mykal

Steelblade said:


> poles are piece of shits, and I mean all of them


As a Polish born half Pole half Russian i have to say both people are great, with a few exceptions like the *** who made the comment about the space ship. But why would make such a horrible generalization? You're not too bright either, are you?

:bash: 

On another note, great projects from Moscow. I had some idea the developments were massive but I didn't expect anything on this scale.

:cheers:


----------



## Ginza

I dont comprehend why someone make such a terrible statement about another group of people.Please Steelblade think before you put idiotic and propostrous comments


----------



## KWEST

How tall is that Chineese project.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Around 180-200m, it is not known exactly yet.


----------



## coth

Some of highrise projects were not mentoined here.

Tagansky Business Park


































1st Channel HQ
32 floors










WTC
three versions of expansion. but none was approved. it was said to work on the project together with IBC skyline.










New Dinamo football stadium with mixed use complex










CSKA stadium with office tower
34 floors


















Redevelopment of 126th district
with 38-story tall tower


















New style of life from Mirax
Big City cluster
Replacement of non approved Kiyonori Kikutake's wall design.
Central section is 189m 51f tall, side sections are 36f each. Also designed by Kiyonori Kikutake.










Residential highrise building in Kozhukhovo district.
Municipal, I suppose.
40 floors.










Elk's Island Ecopark
Residential complex by Don-Stroy.
4x 30f + more
_click to enlarge_


----------



## mememe

Very nice  Moscow is so cool


----------



## snow is red

wow these projects look so cool 

Nice one Russia


----------



## golov

Also check out this impressive artificial skiing slope being built in Moscow


----------



## xXFallenXx

very nice moscow!


----------



## Kiryl

Great!









F***ing nice









I thought ,people stoped building something like that hno:


----------



## [email protected]

Some really impressive projects


----------



## ZZ-II

fantastic new projects!


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ what the heck is the first picture? it looks sweet.


----------



## alsen

awesome projects i see there. :cheers2:


----------



## phillybud

From this thread I can extrapolate the taste for architecture is very sleek and modern for Moscow. Some of these projects are very futuristic indeed.


----------



## Herr Lind

Happy birthday , Moscow!


----------



## Gaeus

There is no doubt Moscow will takeover as the most futuristic city in Europe. I'm worried it may even takeover the American Cities and Asian cities!


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ i doubt that. i'm sure most of the buildings proposed above wont get built.


----------



## coth

i'll remind you the fact that moscow is currently building more than any other city in the world


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ more the dubai? come on. I'm pretty damn sure new york and chicago are building more also.


----------



## coth

yes. dubai is on second place. then shanghai and beijing is on fourth place. american cities are not even near.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Source?


----------



## xXFallenXx

Here's what i found on Chicago:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434232
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414600
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369238
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469597
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283420
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473186
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317936
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450045
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258670
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458066
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473673
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463055


----------



## xXFallenXx

And here's what i found for New York:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376297
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419362
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486065
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471265
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407654
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515138
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452972
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489987
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495749
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478144
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429277
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404222
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341146


----------



## Major Deegan

^^ So that's it then? You're a disgusting troll! :lol:


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ of course not. thats just what i found in 5 minuets on this site alone.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Try looking at www.skyscraperpage.com for more projects as well.


----------



## Major Deegan

I don't get what point you're trying to prove here. Although Coth's claim that there are few projects going on in Chi town and NYC had a very dismissive edge to it, it hardly provided enough basis to start another city vs. city debate. 

Your list only proves that there are way more forumers in Chicago and NY than in Moscow. And since there are so many of them, American forumers have more recourses to start, organize, and regularly update construction threads from their respective cities. Still, if you look over in the construction forums, you will quickly discover several dozens of Moscow hirises currently under construction.


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ thats not what i was trying to prove at all. i was showing that is it just plain ignorant to say that moscow is building more than any city in the world.


----------



## KVentz

plasticboy said:


> Still, if you look over in the construction forums, you will quickly discover several dozens of Moscow hirises currently under construction.


Hirises. Coth said about any kind of buildings, not just hirises. There hundreds of them and we are discussing only significant ones here.


----------



## coth

xXFallenXx said:


> Source?


http://www.dubaiselect.com/news/about-dubai/dubai-emerges-worlds-second-for-office-space/

and 
It's hard to make a selection of 150 threads, so just a link to Moscow development section.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=417&pp=200

plus links to general threads
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430034
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=128023
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115487


----------



## Gaeus

golov said:


> Also check out this impressive artificial skiing slope being built in Moscow


Artificial Skiing Slope? Does Moscow need one? I'm ultimately sure Dubai has reasons to build one but Moscow?


----------



## Athenax

Good one for Moscow. With all the development and constructions going on, it can easily catch up with the rest of the major cities in US and Asia in terms of skyline.


----------



## snow is red

Very good work Russia ! Keep it on  

I don't understand why people can go off-topic that easy and ruin such a beautiful thread


----------



## rocky

we need updates not that


----------



## wjfox

02tonyl said:


> Very good work Russia ! Keep it on
> 
> I don't understand why people can go off-topic that easy and ruin such a beautiful thread


Indeed. I've just had to delete about 30 posts.

From now on, I'll be handing out instant bans to those who attempt to de-rail this thread.


----------



## linfrank73

coth said:


> i'll remind you the fact that moscow is currently building more than any other city in the world


Mighty impressive! It's worth a second visit then. My last one was into museums, churches, and subways. :banana:


----------



## Jackhammer

All these grand new monoliths that somehow still scream Russia. I love it. Moscow will look great.


----------



## Brad

One skyscraper more for Moscow-city

47 floors
172 metres

by igor


----------



## coth

There is a special IBC thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297180


----------



## Brad

^^Thanx. I couldn't find this thread, because that is General Urban Developments 'For all occupable building projects shorter than 100m/300ft'


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, very cool design


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Brad said:


> One skyscraper more for Moscow-city
> 
> 47 floors
> 172 metres
> 
> by igor




Oh My God!!!!

That architecture is Prime !


----------



## coth

Some of more new projects


Highrise residentials

Photos taken by Aleksey

1 









2 

















Высота по разрезу +159.00










3 












































Space exploration museum


































Mega Belaya Dacha. As they say - largest shopping center in Europe (270000 sq m of shopping spaces). It's almost completed. Will be open until new year.












Mirax proposal/approval for a place of this vision (near of Mirax Plaza complex)









Joint Mirax and RZD project. This is new concept to replace this one.


----------



## xXFallenXx

god, some of those are ugly.
i like the space exploration museum though.


----------



## Shizo

New Renders of IBC and Big City (by AutoUnion):


AutoUnion said:


> Paradise living - 189 м
> 
> http://www.arxawards.su/experts/project.php?id=560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradis living in proection of BIG City


----------



## Gaeus

WTH! Too many eggs and spirals! What happened to the conventional box-type building design? Did the Moscovites forgot about them?


----------



## ZZ-II

it is great how it is i think. moscow doesn't need boring boxes


----------



## AutoUnion

*Paradise Living, plot 16, Kutuzovsky proyezd
*











“Paradise living” A project located at the address: plot 16, Kutuzovsky proyezd, within the territory of the Open Joint Stock Company “Zavod Filikrovlya” "Mirax Group" corporation is preparing for construction of a new residential highrise “Paradise Living”.The concept was developed by a famous Japanese architectural firm “Kikutake Architects”. For this exclusive apartment complex at the shore of the Moskva river, opposite to MIBC “Moskva CITY” a stately and dignified appearance has been composed with a striking mountain peak feature at its center and two folding wings at its sides. Measuring at 189 meters at its highest point, and containing 1,100 residential units, the building is a small town complex on its own with areas for shops and restaurants, private function rooms, spa and gym facilities, lovely gardens. Relating to the garden (nature) is part of human nature. As the garden is an integral element of a single house, it should also be for the high rise residential building. The Sky Garden, “Garden in the sky” is formed by four levels of atrium space at appropriate intervals. This communal open space is intended as pocket oasis for the residents in an urban setting where it can be used to embrace the trees, flowers and other vegetation. Those units facing the Sky Garden can be directly connected to the Sky Garden space by opening their glass sliding doors, thereby expanding on the spatial feeling of their living room. This idea comes from the traditional Japanese landscape borrowing practice called Shakkei. Because the building facade is made of glass, the people viewing this building from afar will see the interesting scenery of a variety of greenery in the sky, especially at night, and the residents from within can enjoy their city’s view from their garden in the sky. The architecture provides for a maximum use of natural lighting: vast glass area and panoramic windows provide perfect sun exposure for the premises. Inside double glass panels, special screens will be installed, which can be transparent, semi-transparent, mirror-like and opaque. Most of the apartments will look onto several parts of the world. The Sky Garden (Paradise Living) complex is being created on the basis of innovation and environmentally sound technologies. It is an energy-efficient and resource-saving facility. Use of environmentally safe natural materials with improved heat insulation properties will help reduce heat loss of the building and create an ideal indoor micro-climate.

http://www.arxawards.su/en/experts/project.php?id=560


----------



## DAMN I m good

in the third pic there is a huge building at the left what is it ?(kinda boxy and black )


----------



## coth

just a vision. a second level highrise accent (megatall building) is supposed to be on this place.


----------



## webeagle12

*Rotating skyscraper to transform Moscow skyline*

Rotating skyscraper to transform Moscow skyline

Russia's capital is set to follow the example of Dubai, and get its own spinning building. The design is the latest in a series of bold architectural adventures that are changing Moscow's skyline.

As more and more businesses flock to Russia's booming capital, demand for office space continues to grow. And a stunning building is the ultimate sign of a company's prestige. 

The $US 400 MLN project will have 60 floors that revolve around a central core, but even at top speed one full rotation will take an hour.

The project was designed by Italian architect David Fisher, who says special building techniques will cut down construction time by almost 30%.

“In less than two years we will be able to finish this tower in Moscow,” he noted.

Moscow’s skyline is changing rapidly, and there's no end in sight to the city's appetite for tall glass towers and vast business blocks.

But the giant apartment blocks and office buildings will soon be joined by a new type of skyscraper. It rotating building verges on the fantastic. Built around a central core, each floor will be capable of moving indendently at its own speed.

Those with enough money to buy apartments and offices in the building will enjoy an ever changing panorama of Europe’s largest city

Подпись Moscow’s skyline is changing rapidly
Analysts say the market for real estate in Russia’s biggest cities - St. Petersburg and Moscow - remains an attractive option for investors. They say there's little likelihood that any of these offices will stay vacant for long.

However, there are fears the building boom will ruin Moscow's unique landscape.

“All the new buildings are constructed following the approved plan. And I think all these skyscrapers will make Moscow look more beautiful, basically it will unite the image of old Moscow with the new one,” said Vladimir Resin, First Deputy Mayor of Moscow.

Concerns were voiced a few years ago that Moscow was running out of available building plots. With developers becoming more inventive in their projects, that worry is beginning to ring hollow. 


Indeed, the volume of commercial real estate space in Moscow is expected to double in the near future

http://russiatoday.ru/business/news/14951

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-vI5grnmmZ8


----------



## Brad

Diagram of skyscrapers under construction in Moscow.

by Evrasia 99911 29.11/07


----------



## michal1982

i love moscow growin up so quickly


----------



## Alexriga

Wow, I liked some ultra modern projects. I hope they will be built. I liked Star trek style project and caterpillars web project. Egg is fantastic also. If those will be built they will become one of the most futuristic highrises in the world with unique energetics. 
P.S. I hope moderation will be more strict so some jealous guys from EE couldn't spoil any topic connected with Russia.


----------



## Herr Lind

Moscow rulez


----------



## coth

*megaupdate*

Eco (3x ~29f-32f)

4.02.2008
taken by Aleksey






























Avenue, 77 (2x 43fl, one 4 sectional 43fl + one 12fl office building)

31.01.2008
taken by Nick L








































House on Begovaya complex (2x 41fl + one 6 sectional ~37fl)

21.01.2008
taken by Axort













House in Sokolniki (147m 43fl)

source:
http://community.livejournal.com/moya_moskva/760926.html











Mirax Park (31fl, 114m 33fl, 35fl, 37fl + one multisectional 12fl)

16.01.2008
taken by Worg






















Elk's Island (14fl, 2x 17fl, 2x 22fl, 4x 30fl)

January
from official site



















03.02.2008
taken by Kirgam






























WellHouse on Leninsky [former The Vertical] (162m ~46fl)

new design









but very different on official site




























08.01.2008
taken by pberz












Nord Park (20fl, 30fl, 40fl)

02.02.2008
taken by Kirgam












CSKA FC stadium + mixed use tower (30000 seats + 45fl)

early january photos
taken by manualrus























































03.02.2008
taken by manualrus













Levoberezhny district, 1A-16B (36fl)










31.01.2008
taken by windstride













Leningradsky avenue, 109 [Siemens and Systema headquarters] (2x 109m 26fl - twins)






























25.01.2008
from official site































Aerobus (2x 35fl + office building)

from airbus.msk.ru






















Academ Palace (2x 25fl, 121m 32fl)

07.01.2008
taken by Worg













The Fort Ring (12 sectional 30fl)











30.01.2008
taken by ancov













Biryuzova st, 41 (127m 34fl)










January 2008
from official site





















Biryuzova st., 33 (110m 33fl)










January 2008
from official site











Gradex (108m 34fl, 46m 12fl)

09.01.2008
taken by ulex


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, so much highrises for moscow! many thx Coth, great job!


----------



## Levin

Nice update Coth! Lot of scrapers going up in Moscow! And the best has not started yet! Fantastic!


----------



## Peloso

WHOA, the Museum of Space Esploration??
I wasn't aware of this project. Where is it going to be located?


----------



## skyboi

I really hope that they will eventually take down all the bad commies blocks so that Moscow will shine completely with the new face ,good luck Moscow


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Construction is happening everywhere in Moscow.


----------



## JamesFab

There are a lot of building to be constructed in the "Moscow City" right?


----------



## KWEST

*Some cool video's about construction in Russia*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhNdPgDGgxY&feature=related part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daAGyVVr4oU&feature=related part 2


----------



## golov

Wow, I absolutely love both of them, thanks for sharing :hug:


----------



## **RS**

Great city - great projects. Congrats Moscow!


----------



## Galandar

Moscow will be n1 in Europe in 3-4 years, so very soon... Although many things depend on the world crisis


----------



## **RS**

Galandar said:


> Moscow will be n1 in Europe in 3-4 years, so very soon... Although many things depend on the world crisis


Moscow always will be #1 all over the world!!!


----------



## xlchris

To bad the Russia Tower is extremly delayed due to the credit crunch....


----------



## **RS**

I want to believe that Russia Tower will be built...


----------



## Khanrak

are there any plans to rebuild sheremetyevo airport?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Khanrak said:


> are there any plans to rebuild sheremetyevo airport?


New terminal is under construction:










Photo by windstride:









Old terminal will be upgraded:


----------



## **RS**

Gamma-Hamster said:


> New terminal is under construction:


Looks so futuristic!!!:cheers:


----------



## KVentz

**RS** said:


> Looks so futuristic!!!:cheers:


It seems Vnukovo is going to be futuristic too:


----------



## Whiteeclipse

*Supertall Russia Tower to be shortened*

The Moscow officials are set to redesign supertall Russia Tower in the international business area Moskva City. The construction works will be performed on a phased basis. The optimization of the project means the total area of the structure and number of floors will be reduced. Hence, the final height of the tower may reach only 200 m.

Currently all construction works on the site are halted, while developers wait for the new project to be approved by the Moscow officials. Besides, the project implies to considerably cut number of underground parking garages due to high prime cost.

http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/7795/


----------



## **RS**

^^ Bad news (((


----------



## webeagle12

wow that BLOWS!!! hno:


----------



## coth

We have actually a thread about Russia Tower. And this news is about month old.


----------



## Daniel M Stein

What's news from the construction of project "Crocus City-Manhattan"?


----------



## coth

they are working on metro station


----------



## SkyBon

By the way Dostoevskaya has been delayed to May 2010


----------



## Jim856796

Whiteeclipse said:


> *Supertall Russia Tower to be shortened*
> 
> The Moscow officials are set to redesign supertall Russia Tower in the international business area Moskva City. The construction works will be performed on a phased basis. The optimization of the project means the total area of the structure and number of floors will be reduced. Hence, the final height of the tower may reach only 200 m.
> 
> Currently all construction works on the site are halted, while developers wait for the new project to be approved by the Moscow officials. Besides, the project implies to considerably cut number of underground parking garages due to high prime cost.
> 
> http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/7795/


I told you sveral times that I do not want the height or number of floors of the Russia Tower shortened at all. 200 metres tower proposal can just go to hell. Remember, it's 600 metres or nothing at all. When the economic crisis is over, the developers may want to reconsider a completely different proposal for a 600-metre tower.


----------



## Blue Flame

Really. 200 meters will make this look like shit. Anything less then 450 meters and this will be horrible. If you are going to build a centerpiece supertall, and you can't make it the tallest building in the city, then don't fuckin' bother.


----------



## webeagle12

I'll say dont build it at all


----------



## vano-2005

system of tunnel on Leningradskaya avenue


----------



## Jim856796

The redevelopment of the old Rossija Hotel appears to be a dormant project. A five storey section of the hotel tower stands on the empty lot today. The street grid should be restored and a few lowrise buildings designed by Norman Foster were to be built.


----------



## coth

There will be no Foster's project in Zaryad'ye.


----------



## Jim856796

What will be in Zaryadye, then?


----------



## **RS**

new projects in Moscow (more details here)
*DOMINO | 5 X 22 fl | 33 fl | U/C*









*KRONSHTADSKY | 29 fl | 3 x 16 fl | 3 x 10 fl | Pro*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^
Moscow is booming that for sure !!! :banana: :cheers:

*
Tricolour Rises Above Moscow.*

If you heard the word 'tricolour' you'd probably assume it was a French flag but this currently under construction multi-use scheme in north-east Moscow is also called that despite not a flag being in sight.










The development features three residential towers, the tallest of which will be 58 floors and 190 meters in height, along with an individual office building runs through the middle of the site. The two tallest towers have curving floorplans with oval shaped floorplates whilst the shorter tower is rectangular in nature and lays along the site in the manner of a slab block.

As one would perhaps expect from the project name, the tricolours are what actually decorates the building with blue, red and purple horizontal bands used between the strips of glazing along with white. Red, blue and white are the three elements that make up the Russian tricolour whilst the purple is a mixture of the red and blue.


The office building is a rather more traditional glass and concrete offering that looks like it escaped from the 1960s standing on columns above ground floor retail and with its own entrance on the busy Prospect Mira road. 

Tricolour is the first properly tall development built amongst what is an area dominated by communist era concrete blocks, and one complete will have a hugely transformative effect on the area. 

Link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2505


----------



## coth

there are already threads
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079261
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414432


----------



## Lene_m

Nice, thank you.


----------



## vano-2005




----------



## Jim856796

The Cherkizovsky Market in Izmailovo has been closed, dismantled, and is liable to be a prime redevelopment site.


----------



## **RS**

*VERY-VERY SMALL PART OF THE CONSTRUCTIONS IN MOSCOW* 
*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | U/C*



















*38 DYBENKO STREET | 140m+ | 40 fl | T/O*










*41 BIRYUZOV STREET | 116m | 31 fl | T/O*




























*AMBER CITY | 130m | 39 fl | 2 x 101m | 2 x 29 fl | 2 x 98m | 2 x 28 fl | T/O*










*43 ZHUKOV STREET | 32 fl | T/O*










*FORT-RING | 102m | 30 fl | T/O*



















*ZODIAC | 107m | 28 fl | T/O*



















*VILLANGE at WELLTON PARK | 138m | 40 fl | T/O*


----------



## **RS**

*Сonstruction updates*
*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | U/C*









*VILLANGE at WELLTON PARK | 138m | 40 fl | T/O*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*









*NEW CHEREMUSHKI | 34 fl | 30 fl | 26 fl | U/C*








http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3793564/91040439

*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | T/O*








http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3793564/91016886


----------



## aucina

Very colorful! Looks great, and huge


----------



## Пятница

subscribe


----------



## **RS**

*SMOLENSKY CLUB HOUSE | 6 fl | U/C*
Render


Construction site


----------



## **RS**

*HOUSE ON MALAYA PIROGOVSKAYA | 7-12 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*VIKTORENKO | 7-17 fl | APP*


----------



## **RS**

*9 PLANETS | 7-15 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*WHITE SQUARE | 6-15 fl | 76 000 sq.m. | Com*
Render


Current view


----------



## **RS**

*SOUTHERN QUARTER | APP*


----------



## **RS**

*SETUN | 39 fl | 36 fl | ON HOLD*
Render


----------



## **RS**

*CULTURE PARK | 14 fl | T/O*
Render


Update 05/04/11


----------



## **RS**

*IMPERIAL HOUSE | 19 fl | Com*
Render






Construction


Completed


----------



## **RS**

*#PROJECT: THE SPARK,10-14F*


----------



## **RS**

*2-4 ENTHUSIASTS DRIVE | 100m | 26 fl | U/C*
Render


Update 06/05/11


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/92872831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/92872838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/92872842


----------



## **RS**

*DOMINO | 33 fl | 5 x 22 fl | Prep*




Update 29/04/11


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/92812360


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- MAY 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*GASOIL CITY | 110m+ | >33 fl (?) | U/C *









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*









*SETUN | 39 fl | 36 fl | U/C*









*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 14 fl | T/O*









*WELLTON PARK block 9 | 32 fl | CLADDING*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | U/C*









*17-19 GLAGOLEV STREET | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27 fl | ON HOLD*


----------



## UrbanMyth

**RS** said:


> *2-4 ENTHUSIASTS DRIVE | 100m | 26 fl | U/C*
> Render
> 
> 
> Update 06/05/11


Very cool!


----------



## UrbanMyth

**RS** said:


> *WHITE SQUARE | 6-15 fl | 76 000 sq.m. | Com*
> Render
> 
> 
> Current view


Nice! :cheers:


----------



## РВСН

"Continental II" 170 m. 50 level
"The picturesque" bridge


----------



## **RS**

*DUBROVKA WELLHOUSE | 106m | 29 fl | U/C*

_by mr. MyXiN_


----------



## **RS**

*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | U/C*

_by mr. MyXiN; 03.05.2011_


----------



## el palmesano

**RS** said:


> *IMPERIAL HOUSE | 19 fl | Com*
> Render
> 
> 
> Completed


any similitude...


----------



## **RS**

*WHITE GARDENS | 17 fl | U/C*
Render


Construction


igor said:


> 21/05/11


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- MAY 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*BARKLI PARK | 14 fl | U/C*


*ALBATROS | 24 fl | U/C*









*WELLTON PARK block 10 | 24 fl | U/C*









*WELLTON PARK block 9 | 32 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*









*IZMAILOVSKY | 2 x 140m | 2 x 37 fl | 2 x 30 fl | CLADDING*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- MAY 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl | U/C*









*ACADEM-PALACE | 121m | 32 fl | 2 x 97m | 2 x 25 fl | U/C*









*NEW CHEREMUSHKY | 34 fl | 30 fl | 26 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- MAY 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | T/O*


*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 14 fl | T/O*


*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*


*NOVOYASENEVSKY | 82m | 23 fl | U/C*
Render









Update









*KOREAN CULTURAL CENTER | 22 fl | U/C*









*ZYUZINO TOWER | 70m | 18 fl | U/C*









*4 KUL'NEV STREET (Mirax Plaza complex) | 16 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- MAY-JUN 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*ORUZHEINY | 120m | 27 fl | 58m | 13 fl | ON HOLD*









*1812 BUSINESS CENTER | 132m | 32 fl | ON HOLD*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | CLADDING*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*3-5 ENTHUSIASTS DRIVE | 100m | 26 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUN 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*1-3 MEL'NIKOV STREET | 24 fl | U/C*









*58 NAKHIMOVSKY AVE. | 11 fl | U/C*









*SKY FORT | 109m | 19-24-33 fl | CLADDING*


















*IZMAILOVO 4-5 D-T block 5 | 18 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUN 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*WELLTON PARK block 9 | 32 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*









*WELLTON PARK block 10 | 24 fl | U/C*


----------



## tim1807

Wow I know there is very much under construction in moscow but so much.


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUN-JUL 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*SETUN | 39 fl | 36 fl | U/C*









*WELLTON PARK block 9 | 32 fl | CLADDING*









*WELLTON PARK block 10 | 24 fl | U/C*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl| U/C*









*ORUZHEINY | 120m | 27 fl | 58m | 13 fl | ON HOLD*









*GASOIL CITY | ~120m | 33 fl | T/O*









*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32 fl | 2 x 97m | 2 x 25 fl | U/C*









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 14 fl | T/O*









*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | U/C*









*ZODIAC | 107m | 28 fl | CLADDING*









*ALBATROS | 24 fl | U/C*









*MOS ANGELES | 23 fl | U/C*









*SPARKS OF THE JOY | 2 x 18 fl | U/C*









*NEW CHEREMUSHKY | 26-30-34 fl | U/C*









*2-4 ENTHUSIASTS DRIVE | 100m | 26 fl | U/C*









*KOREAN CULTURAL CENTER | 22 fl | U/C*









*ZYUZINO TOWER | 70m | 18 fl | U/C*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**




----------



## City of Rain

Great work, RS  the city is BOOMING.


----------



## 600West218

Is Russia really booming as much as all this construction would imply?


----------



## Пятница

City of Rain said:


> Great work, RS  the city is BOOMING.


as always


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUL 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*CHERTANOVSKY | 25 fl | 22 fl | 18 fl | U/C*









*VINOGRADNY | 17 fl | U/C*









*MARQUEE | 14 fl | U/C*









*ENGLISH QUARTIER | 14-17 fl | U/C*









*1-3 MEL’NIKOV STREET | 24 fl | U/C*









*2-4 ENTHUSIASTS DRIVE | 100m | 26 fl | U/C*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*MOSCOW LOWRISES: LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUL 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*LIRA | 15 fl | CLADDING*









*BARKLI PARK | 14 fl | U/C*









*LIFE-SKHODNENSKAYA | 52m | 3x17 fl | 15 fl | U/C*









*LIFE-VOLZHSKAYA | 65m | 14-20 fl | U/C*









*16/2 TVERSKAYA STREET | 9 fl | U/C*









*AFANAS’EVSKY | 8 fl | U/C*









*11 BURDENKO STREET | 45m | 10 fl | U/C*









*HOUSE on MALAYA PIROGOVSKAYA STREET | 45m | 12 fl | U/C*









*ANDREEVSKY | 10 fl | U/C*









*SMOLENSKY CLUB HOUSE | 21m | 6 fl | U/C*









*LENINGRADSKY HWY MFC | 5 fl | CLADDING*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUL 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*17-19 GLAGOLEV STREET | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*WELLHOUSE on DUBROVKA | 106m | 29 fl | CLADDING*









*ZODIAC | 107m | 24-28 fl | CLADDING*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | CLADDING*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*WELLTON PARK block 9 | 32 fl | CLADDING*


----------



## Los Earth

Please I hope they are not building tall, ugly, grey, depressed 
buildings


----------



## Los Earth

and btw I thought Imperia tower was finished already in
early 2011


----------



## Wunderknabe

Yeah, there is an impressive amount of construction work going on, but most of it doesn't seem to be of high quality.

In my impression most of these are just 80s commie-blocks transfered to the 21. century with slight changes in cubature and appearance.


----------



## **RS**

*NOVOKOSINO MALL | Pro*


----------



## **RS**

*MATRYOSHKA BC | 30 fl | 22 fl | 8 fl | Pro*


----------



## **RS**

*NEW HUGE DEVELOPMENT IN CENTRAL MOSCOW: GARDEN QUARTIER -->> U/C*


----------



## daniel_hermès

Really nice design, that´s what moscow needs to be a great capital, modernism! :cheers: What zone of moscow will it be built? 


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## Los Earth

Not bad, not bad at all ""up""


----------



## **RS**

daniel_hermès said:


> What zone of moscow will it be built?


The complex is located in central Moscow (4.2 km southwest from Red Square).


----------



## daniel_hermès

**RS** said:


> The complex is located in central Moscow (4.2 km southwest from Red Square).


Ohh thank you for your answer  So, nice addition for moscow city centre. :cheers:


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JUL-AUG 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*KOREAN CULTURAL CENTER | 22 fl | U/C*









*DOMINO | 33 fl | 5 x 22 fl | Prep*









*SUN | 31 fl | U/C*









*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | U/C*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 14 fl | CLADDING*









*1-3 MEL'NIKOV STREET | 24 fl | U/C*









*BARKLI PARK | 14 fl | U/C*









*ALBATROS | 24 fl | U/C*









*WELLTON PARK block 10 | 24 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- AUG 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32 fl | 2 x 97m | 2 x 25 fl | U/C*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl | U/C*









*ORUZHEINY | 120m | 27 fl | 58m | 13 fl | ON HOLD / T/O*
On the background









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*WELLTON PARK block 9 | 32 fl | CLADDING*









*WELLTON PARK block 10 | 24 fl | U/C*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27 fl | CLADDING*
On the background









*SUN | 31 fl | T/O*









*ZODIAC | 107m | 24-28 fl | CLADDING*









*MOS ANGELES | 23 fl | U/C*









*3a POKLONNAYA STREET | 77m | 20 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- AUG 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*ASTRUM | 115m | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 15 fl | CLADDING*









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | CLADDING*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl | U/C*









*SKY FORT | 3 x 109m | 3 x 19 - 33 fl | CLADING*









*ZAGOR'YE QUARTIER | 12 - 46 fl | U/C*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*NEW CHEREMUSHKY 10c/8 | 34 fl | 30 fl | 26 fl | U/C*









*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | CLADDING / U/C*


----------



## huynguyen

daniel_hermès said:


> Really nice design, that´s what moscow needs to be a great capital, modernism! :cheers: What zone of moscow will it be built?
> 
> 
> My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


I agree with you 
used subaru


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- AUG - SEP 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*SUN | 31 fl | T/O*









*DUBROVSKAYA SLOBODA (ex~WELLHOUSE at DUBROVKA) block 2 | 106m | 29 fl | T/O*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl | U/C*









*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 14 fl | CLADDING*









*ASTRUM | 115m | 27 fL | CLADDING*









*MOS ANGELES | 23 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- SEP - OCT 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 105m | 31 fl | T/O*









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING *









*17-19 GLAGOLEV STREET | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*BOGORODSKY | 5 x 98m | 5 x 30 fl | U/C*









*WELLHOUSE at DUBROVKA | 106m | 29 fl | T/O*









*ASTRUM | 115m | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | CLADDING*









*4 KUL'NEV STREET | 17 fl | U/C*









*15 MNEVNIKI STREET | 20 fl | U/C*









*ALBATROS | 24 fl | U/C*









*MOS ANGELES | 23 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- OCT 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*GASOIL CITY | 120m | 33 fl | CLADDING*









*NOVOYASENEVSKY | 82m | 23 fl | U/C*









*ELK ISLAND | 4 x 108m | 4 x 30 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 14 fl | CLADDING*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32 fl | 2 x 97m | 2 x 25 fl | U/C*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl | U/C*[/B]









*COUNTRY PARK | 84m | 21 fl | ON HOLD*









*SPARKS OF THE JOY | 2 x 18 fl | U/C*









*KOREAN CULTURAL CENTER | 22 fl | U/C*









*33 BALAKLAVSKY AVENUE | 25 fl | U/C*









*1-3 MEL'NIKOV STREET | 24 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- OCT-NOV 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | CLADDING*









*ZAGORYE TOWERS | 175m | 46 fl | U/C*









*AMBER CITY block 5 | 130m | 39 fl | CLADDING*









*ORUZHEINY | 120m | 27 fl | 58m | 13 fl | CLADDING / ON HOLD*


















*17-19 GLAGOLEV STREET | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*ASTRUM | 115m | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*ELK ISLAND | 108m x 4 | 30 fl x 4 | 22 fl x 2 | 14 fl | CLADDING*









*SKYLIGHT | 109m x 2 | 28 fl x 2 | CLADDING*









*NEW CHEREMUSHKY 10/8 | 34 fl | 30 fl | 26 fl | ON HOLD*









*SUN | 31 fl | CLADDING*









*BOGORODSKY | 98m x 5 | 30 fl x 5 | U/C*


----------



## Minsk

*New wheel marks Moscow skyline*

The Vorobiev Hills, an area of Moscow already amply afforded with prestigious landmarks, is set to be embellished further with a striking new feature to its cityscape. Intended to accompany the likes of the Moscow State Circus and the historic Saz Theatre, the Moscow View project will offer visitors unrivalled panoramic views out over Russia’s capital city.

At the heart of plans devised by Gensler is a unique observation wheel, a grand centrepiece to the overall entertainment complex. Erected at the highest point of the region and managing to elevate up to 220m above ground - at its highest point - the visual impact of the surrounding scenery should be at a maximum.

In an effort to ensure that the installation is in no way to the detriment to adjoining areas, the decision was made to either submerge underground or elevate the project’s components. This move is intended as an effective means of retaining the picturesque parklands that will encircle the building’s base whilst procuring a tranquil circulation route for visitors to meander along.

Attaining elements similar to the iconic London eye, passengers will be borne upwards in a series of enclosed capsules - 48 in total - that will glide along a monorail-style ring embedded into a white, metallic exterior. Once disembarked from the design’s dominant feature, additional venues of a cultural, entertainment and retail disposition can be willingly perused in the 30,000 sq m base.

At the epicentre of the complex is an amphitheatre cast around a reflective pool. During the winter months, this practical water pool will freeze over, providing a temporary ice rink. Set in the waters midst, soaring upwards to penetrate the Moscow sky, is a 320m tall, spear-shaped tower. Likely to become the tallest observation wheel in the world, Gensler have managed to take an increasingly popular construction and give it a completely unique look.


----------



## el palmesano

where they want to build it??


----------



## AlekseyVT

el palmesano said:


> where they want to build it??


Vorobyevy Gory (Sparrow Hills), South-Western Administrative District of Moscow.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow! Gensler project is amazing! Will that be the biggest wheel in the world?


----------



## el palmesano

AlekseyVT said:


> Vorobyevy Gory (Sparrow Hills), South-Western Administrative District of Moscow.


can you show it in a map? please!


----------



## coth

el palmesano said:


> can you show it in a map? please!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparrow_Hills


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- NOV-DEC 2011*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*SKYLIGHT | 2 x 109m | 2 x 28 fl | CLADDING*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25 fl | CLADDING*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32 fl | U/C*









*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32 fl | 2 x 97m | 2 x 25 fl | U/C*









*WELLHOUSE at DUBROVKA | 2 x 109m | 2 x 29 fl | CLADDING*









*SUN | 31 fl | CLADDING*









*NOVOYASENEVSKY | 82m | 23 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JAN-FEB 2012*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*4 KUL'NEV STREET | 68m | 17st | U/C*









*ASTRUM | 115m | 27st | CLADDING*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27st | CLADDING*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25st | CLADDING*









*LEFORTOVSKY WALL, 15/3 | 91m | 25st | U/C*









*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32st | 97m | 2x25st | U/C*









*SKYLIGHT | 2x109m | 2X28st | CLADDING*









*BOGORODSKY | 5x98m | 5x30st | CLADDING / U/C*


















*FLOTILLA | 4x99m | 4x28st | U/C*









*KOREAN CULTURAL CENTER | 87m | 22st | U/C*









*SUN | 31st | CLADDING*









*NOVOYASENEVSKY | 82m | 23st | U/C*









*LIFE-VOLZHSKAYA | 65m | 20st| 14-18st | U/C*









*ALBATROS | 24st | CLADDING*









*33 BALAKLAVSKY AVE. | 25st | U/C*









*MOS-ANGELES | 23st | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

*SOME LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- MAR-APR 2012*
_Photos by russian local forumers_
*NEW CHEREMUSHKY 10C | 34st | 30st | 26st | U/C*









*ART | 133m | 2x44st | U/C*









*4 KUL'NEV STREET | 68m | 17st | U/C*









*ASTRUM | 115m | 27st | CLADDING*









*EMERALD | 123m | 32st | U/C*









*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32st | 97m | 2x25st | U/C*









*BOGORODSKY | 5x98m | 5x30st | CLADDING / U/C*


















*FLOTILLA | 4x99m | 4x28st | U/C*









*KOREAN CULTURAL CENTER | 87m | 22st | U/C*









*SUN | 31st | CLADDING*









*ALBATROS | phase II | 24st | U/C*









*MOS-ANGELES | 23st | U/C*


----------



## Minsk

*In "Moscow-city" could be built unusual skyscraper*

A group of Russian and Dutch architects developed a concept of the original skyscraper for "Moscow City", which represents a new approach to high-rise building. Unlike most "high-rises," the tower of this complex is not just a consistently growing up, and put "on the shoulders" of each other. 

At the base of complex - nine-story stylobate, which will house offices, a hotel and shops. Its roof which is covered with a green, cut into the triangular hole, forming a stacked atriums and open courtyards.

On the stylobate three 23-story triangular building, separated by a distance of 20 to 50 meters. The two towers are designed for offices, and the third will be residential apartments. And on the roofs of these buildings erected two triangular houses, each with 19 floors. They also occupy apartments. The total height of the building will be almost 225 meters. From a distance, the complex will resemble a large letter "M". In this hidden special meaning - it turns conventional "M" City - which gave the name of the whole project, the business center of Moscow. However, the analogy may be a few. Triangular tower looks like the house of cards.

*When build a skyscraper, and whether it will build at all? It is not known. Customers have announced the contest last year. The project of an architectural studio "Reserve" and the Dutch Bureau ''MVSA'' was considered one of the favorites. But after some time the results of the competition was annulled. The future of the site in the "Moscow City" is questionable.*









































































http://realt.onliner.by/2012/05/30/neboskreb-16/

http://agency.archi.ru/news_current.html?nid=41401


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## webeagle12

that is cool


----------



## Minsk

*International Consortium takes first place in the second round of Moscow's Agglomeration competition*

The second stage of the Moscow City Agglomeration competition took place on 22 June, in which nine competitors presented the first editions of their concepts for the existing, and the new south-western sector of the agglomeration. The winning international consortium in this second stage was led by Russian urbanist Andrey Chernikhov and included architecture studios McAdam Architects, Tower 151, Georgi Stanishev and Ginsburg Architects, who were awarded the highest score by a panel of international experts with OMA placing second.

The consortium suggested that instead of looking at new development in the south western sector only, that the existent fields and sites be involved in planning and development as well. As well as these areas, they listed extensive areas occupied by railways, and disused industrial sites from the Soviet era as prime areas for regeneration and expansion. They also want to re-think the current transport networks to ease the pressure on existing systems, addressing the current issues Moscow faces with congestion due to the dense population of the city.

The plan to increase the area of Moscow by 50% by expanding development into the south-western sector will make a huge impact on the public housing and problems that the city faced with the population boom in the early 20th century, and is a radical solution. James McAdam, who attended the presentations said: “The process is evolving into a fascinating discourse on how a major capital can tackle the problems of expansion and regeneration on a vast scale. As a consultation procedure the range of ideas being suggested are incredibly diverse and could be pooled as a powerful medium for Moscow’s future.”

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*Renowned Dutch architect receives green light for new university building in Moscow*

Erick van Egeraat’s design for the new Sberbank University has been formally approved by the Moscow regional state expertise. The Dutch architect won the international competition for the new 32,000 sq m corporate University in 2010.

“To win a prestigious competition is great, but my architecture is not just an idea; it is there to be built. To meet and exceed any building requirements worldwide is a matter of enduring professionalism and leadership by our office. This, and an overall cooperative spirit amongst the many companies involved in the realisation, will ensure a striking end result,” says Erick van Egeraat

Sberbank is Russia’s largest and oldest state-run bank with over 250,000 employees and 20,000 branch offices in the country. The new Sberbank University will provide education, seminars and team-building programmes to the company’s top professionals, to continuously improve their performance within the corporate standards. The most prominent Russian bank implies the highest standards for its employees and therefore it aimed for the most ambitious educational project in terms of design and quality.

The University site is located in a delicate suburban, almost rural setting bordered by woodlands on the South and Istra River on the North. The delicate nature of this environment provided both opportunities as challenges to the development.

According to the Moscow regional state expertise Erick van Egeraat's design not only met the environmental challenges but ensured a durable balance between nature and development. The University will consist of education and conference spaces, dormitories, guest teacher quarters, teacher housing, a club building and sports facilities. The complex fully integrates sustainable design tools and technologies, putting sustainability in the centre of the corporate agenda.

The spacious and picturesque setting allows for a campus model; the programme’s distribution on site creates comfortably-scaled public spaces that intensify interaction with the natural surroundings. Education, lodging and sports functions are each clustered in orthogonally defined volumes. Taking into account the climate, all building elements except the teachers’ housing are connected with an elegant and climate-controlled colonnade. This colonnade is programmed with recreational, bar, relaxation functions and serves as an identifying backbone of the entire complex. The Sberbank University is due to be completed in 2013.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*The Jerde Partnership designs 'live-work-play' destnation for central Moscow*

Situating a new live-work-play destination within central Moscow, Russia, Kuntsevo Centre will deliver a modern community gathering destination rooted in art, nature, and urban connectivity. In a district historically preferred by artists and writers, Kuntsevo Centre takes queues from the Russian Avant-garde art movement, incorporating intricate geometries and bold colors to create an iconic building composition inextricably linked to its host-place. Equally important is the project's role for local residents as a key urban connector within the Kuntsevo neighborhood. The project's key planning strategies are based on the relationship of the building to the existing urban patterns found around the site, creating a circulation plan that allows the community to naturally flow through the project.

Within the project, nature serves as the fundamental element to host unique visitor experiences. The notion of nature and the celebration of the four seasons draw visitors into the complex as an extension of the surrounding green spaces and vegetation, resulting in a sense of public pride and ownership in the project. Once inside, the natural flow of the pedestrian streetscapes, plazas, courtyards and the spectacular indoor / outdoor green park terraces will create a sense of discovery and public exploration.

Consisting of over 200,000 sq m of GFA, including 70,000 sq m of spectacular light-filled retail and entertainment spaces, plus three contemporary Class-A office buildings, and two high-rise residential towers with lush rooftop park terraces, the new complex will deliver one of the first truly integrated, innovative mixed-use destinations in Moscow, serving as a catalyst for future sustainable development. Providing a new stage for dynamic public activity and distinct commercial offerings, the pedestrian-orientated centre will establish a vibrant leisure, shopping, business, and residential complex reconnecting the urban fabric of the historic Kuntsevo district, while creating a new landmark and urban living room for the city.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## 970467

^^ interesting


----------



## UjaiDidida

Minsk said:


> http://realt.onliner.by/2012/05/30/neboskreb-16/
> 
> http://agency.archi.ru/news_current.html?nid=41401


why the people are red??


----------



## 970467

I's the personal style of the architecture group.


----------



## MaryKlev

Wow I'm actually really impressed about Moscow..


----------



## Сталин

Really nice.


----------



## 970467

Any news about the planned world's biggest ferris in Moscow?


----------



## Los Earth

Donodöner said:


> Any news about the planned world's biggest ferris in Moscow?


It's canceled
go check the Russian forum


----------



## Сталин

Los Earth said:


> It's canceled
> go check the Russian forum


Its terrible!


----------



## ArchiMos

Almost all of the buildings in construction or completed presented here are ugly, with the design with a total lack of fantasy, I think there are a lot of other buildings in Moscow (not high towers mayby) that are a lot more interesting


----------



## italiano_pellicano

:lol:



UjaiDidida said:


> why the people are red??


----------



## 970467

ArchiMos said:


> Almost all of the buildings in construction or completed presented here are ugly, with the design with a total lack of fantasy, I think there are a lot of other buildings in Moscow (not high towers mayby) that are a lot more interesting


Yes, but all projects with high class renders are imho promising.


----------



## **RS**

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
- JAN-FEB 2013*
_Photos by russian local forumers_

*EMERALD | 123m | 32st | U/C*









*SAVYOLOVSKY CITY | 140m | 33st | 5x22st | U/C*









*NEW CHEREMUSHKY 10c/8 | 34st | 30st | 26st | U/C*









*ORUZHEINY | 120m | 27st | 58m | 13st | CLADDING*









*ROSOBORONEXPORTS | 119m | 27st | CLADDING*









*ACADEM PALACE | 121m | 32st | 97m | 2x25st | U/C*









*SCARLET SAILS tower 7 | 33st | U/C*









*FLOTILLA | 4x99m | 4x28st | U/C*









*VICTORY PARK | 97m | 25st | CLADDING*









*LOTOS | 85m | 21st | U/C*









*3a POKLONNAYA STREET | 77m | 20st | T/O*









*M-HOUSE | 23st | U/C*









*33 BALAKLAVSKY AVE. | 25st | U/C*









*MOS-ANGELES | 23st | U/C*









*4 KUL'NEV STREET | 68m | 17st | U/C*


----------



## dars-dm

PerovSky











Kirgam said:


> *01 января 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник
> 
> 
> *11 января 2016*
> Вебкамера:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


----------



## PortoNuts

dars-dm said:


> Arena Park


Good stuff.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Moscow Just Set A Record For Residential Construction: Is A Housing Bust On The Way?*
> 
> *As Russia’s economy first slowed and then entered a recession of indeterminate length and severity, the housing sector seemingly defied the laws of economic gravity.*
> 
> *On a population-adjusted basis, 2014 saw Russia set a post-Soviet record for new housing construction. New construction in 2014 comfortably surpassed both the 2007-08 peak of the oil boom and the post-crisis years as well.*
> 
> Why was housing performing so (relatively) well? Well, production volumes in the housing sector were boosted by modest overall growth in personal incomes, the gradual development of Russia’s mortgage industry, and, to a lesser extent, state programs such as the “maternal capital” program whose cash payments for the birth of a second or third child could be used as down payments on new apartments.
> 
> This wasn’t a crazy China-style boom of “ghost cities” in Eastern Siberia, but there was a genuine, sustained growth in housing output that was easily visible in most of the larger cities. I remember traveling in Russia during the summer of 2014 and being downright astonished at the number of cranes dotting the sky of Yaroslavl, a rather sleepy provincial city of around 700,000.
> 
> It would be logical to expect that 2015 saw the beginnings of a sharp correction. Russians’ real, inflation-adjusted, incomes fell by around 10%, already high interest rates spiked dramatically, and unemployment started to creep higher.
> 
> That’s a combination that really should substantially crimp output of new housing, or at least prevent it from rising. People had significantly less money to spend, expectations of future economic conditions were turning sour, and borrowing was much more expensive.
> 
> Despite all of that Russia’s housing industry chugged ahead in 2015, with Moscow setting a new record with about 3.8 million square meters of new construction. In square feet terms that’s about 41 million, or 41,000 new apartments assuming an average size of 1,000 square feet per apartment.
> 
> *For comparison’s sake, that would mean Moscow completed around three times as many new apartments as supposedly “booming” New York managed to in 2014.*
> 
> Vedemosti is careful to note that a lot of the new supply coming online is from projects that were started two or even three years ago, and that while developers would like to extend construction timelines or even mothball some of their developments their actual ability to do so is highly constrained.
> 
> Rather, Vedemosti, citing an industry analyst, predicts that the developers will press ahead to completion and try to recoup at least some of their initial investment.
> 
> It’s true that the housing sector is not as exposed to commodity and currency movements as other parts of the Russian economy: the huge majority of developers’ costs and revenues are denominated in rubles.
> 
> The collapse of the ruble versus the dollar certainly doesn’t help matters, it helps exacerbate uncertainty about the economy’s future course, but it’s not an insurmountable problem.
> 
> ...


http://www.forbes.com/sites/markado...on-is-a-housing-bust-on-the-way/#3fb0acff7d67


----------



## dars-dm

*Development in the new Moscow*
Drone footage
*Spanish Quartiers*





*Kommunarka*





ps. Do we need an additional topic for the new Moscow, so this one will be dedicated to the projects in "old" Moscow only?


----------



## dars-dm

"New Star" residential complex in Kommunarka


----------



## towerpower123

PerovSky, aka "Commieblocks meet random cladding" Halfway decent design overall.


----------



## dars-dm

new videos from Kommunarka





Vnukovo


----------



## dars-dm

New aerial videos of the New Moscow area
Butovo





Kommunarka at night





Vatutinki





Lyubertsy


----------



## Ziliboba86

*Zarydye Park/2017*

Zaryadye Park, 13 acres of land just a minute’s walk from the Kremlin and the Red Square, is hoped to “project a new image of Moscow and Russia to the world.


----------



## **RS**

*The MID | 108m 33st | T/O*
jan 2017


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*Sreda | 145m 44st | 4x82m 4x25st | U/C*
10 jan 2017


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*The Headquarters @ Mosfilmovskaya | 104m 29st | T/O*
08 dec 2016


Evrasia 99911 said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*Hamburg Tower | 98m 29st | U/C* 
27 dec 2016


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*Etalon City | 100m x 6 | 31st x 6 | 75m x 3 | 23st x 3 | U/C*
jan 2017


>


----------



## **RS**

*Golden Star | 32st x 3 | U/C*
26/01/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Park Huamin | 94m 22st | U/C*
jan 2017


>


----------



## **RS**

*Vander Park | 93m 26st | U/C*
jan 2017


>


----------



## **RS**

*Union Park tower 8 | 30st | T/O*
10/01/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*King's Square | 76m 21st | 19st x 2 | 15st | U/C*
01/02/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*PerovSky | 23st x 3 | U/C*
01/02/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Breathing | 100m 28st | T/O*
01/02/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Sputnik | phase I | 109m x 6 | 34st x 6 | U/C*
Rendering









29/12/16


>


----------



## **RS**

*Investigatory Committee | phase II | 18st | U/C*
Rendering









03/01/17


_Night City Dream_ said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*Kashirskaya Plaza | U/C*
18/02/17


>


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ There's the retail... How close is the Moscow Metro to that site?












































https://mxddevelopment.com/portfolio/kashirskaya-shopping-center/


----------



## **RS**

towerpower123 said:


> How close is the Moscow Metro to that site?


1,85 km to Shipilovskaya Station (10-th line)
1,15 km to Domodedovskaya Station (2-nd line)


----------



## Shanghainese

boss-ton said:


> ^ lots of cities in Asia have terrible streetscapes, especially mainland cities in China. They really did a bunch of damage that is going to be very hard to undo.


No, this is false. By many new projects, the streetscapes are fantastic. Especially in Mainland China. And if you going to Shanghai, you see sometimes stors behinder parking cars but in the most it is not.


----------



## FabriFlorence

**RS** said:


> 1,85 km to Shipilovskaya Station (10-th line)
> 1,15 km to Domodedovskaya Station (2-nd line)


A little far... Moscow needs more metro lines and more metro stations!


----------



## **RS**

^^ and Moscow builds it!


----------



## **RS**

*Faces | 93m 24st | T/O*
17/02/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Concept House | 11st | T/O*
Rendering









jan 2017


>


----------



## **RS**

*26 Ryazansky Ave | App*
Rendering


----------



## **RS**

*Silver Fountain | 19st | Prep*
Rendering


----------



## **RS**

*The Dynasty | 3 towers | 21-24st | App*
Rendering


----------



## **RS**

*14 Kievskaya | 12st x 4 | App*
Rendering


----------



## **RS**

*Egodom | 64m 16st | 38m 9st | T/O*
02/02/17


>


----------



## Gogi555

[/url]1e3b226ee668 by goran alex, on Flickr[/IMG]

sry if this image was in tread..


----------



## Jim856796

*Moscow to Demolish 8,000 Soviet-Era Housing Blocks*

It is being reported that Moscow city authorities plan to demolish about 8,000 residential blocks built during the 1950s and 1960s in a major clearance programme that will involve re-housing 1.6 million people in the coming years. Mayor Sergei Sobyanin stated at a council meeting on Wednesday that the decision follows an earlier, more modest demolition of about 1,700 of the lowrise prefabricated buildings known as "Krushchyovkas", named after Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev.

The buildings are in such a state that demolition makes more sense than any attempt to repair them. A project like this will require serious money and changes to federal planning law, and it is unclear how long the overall process will take. The mayor has ordered the city authorities to prepare construction sites for new housing within a month, and will chair the committee overseeing the building designs himself.

Source: BBC.


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ Very good news. The soviet style residential blocks are quite ugly.


----------



## Amrafel

It is a chance to overcome the modernist planning and to build some high-quality urban quarters with dense structure, active street-level and preference of walking, cycling and public transportation.


----------



## **RS**

*ZILART Redevelopment | U/C*


igor said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*Fili Park | 75m 19st | T/O*
Rendering









Update 10/03/17


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*West Port | 5 clusters | 20st | U/C*
Rendering









Update 13/04/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Cinematographers Residences | 182m 53st | U/C*
Rendering









Update 13/04/17


>


----------



## bus driver

**RS** said:


> *3 Amurskaya Str. | 10 towers | 28-39st | Prep*
> Rendering


*Level Amurskaya | 130м 4х39fl | 125,7м 37fl | 108,8м 32fl | 92м 3x27fl *






























mr. MyXiN said:


> *17.04.2017
> Привезли буровую установку*


----------



## **RS**

*Vander Park | 93m 26st | U/C*
18/04/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Park Huamin | 94m 22st | U/C*
07/04/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Domashny | phase I | 100m x 4 | 32st x 4 | 25st x 2 | U/C*
19/04/17


Kirgam said:


> Источник


----------



## **RS**

*Imperia II | 68m 18st | U/C*
18/04/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*The Lighthouse | phase II | 157m 41st | 37st | 22st | U/C*
20/04/17


>


----------



## bus driver

*Symbol**| 103m| 29fl*



















http://donstroy.com/objects/simvol?type=living


----------



## bus driver

*HQ Mosfilmovsky | 103m | 29 fl*

25/04/2017



















Источник


----------



## **RS**

*Match Point | 100m 28st | U/C*
13/05/17


----------



## **RS**

*Festival Park | 3x37st | Prep*
13/05/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Golden Star | 3x97m 3x32st | U/C*
08/05/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Sreda | 145m 44st | 4x82m 4x25st | U/C*
02/05/17


----------



## **RS**

*Vander Park | 93m 26st | U/C*
13/05/17


>


----------



## bus driver

*Presnensky City (44fl) + Presnensky 21 (19fl) | U/C*
14/05/2017



yaZZZvin said:


>



*Mayakovsky (3x120m) | U/C*



mr. MyXiN said:


> *14.05.2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://mayakovskiy.com/gallery/construction


----------



## bus driver

*Leningradskoe Avenue 94 | 30fl | U/C*










16/05/2017


mr. MyXiN said:


> *16 мая 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://www.facebook.com/groups/rechnoy/


----------



## **RS**

*Lime | 27st | U/C*
23/04/17


>


----------



## **RS**

*Сenter City | 3x175m 3x53st | 48st | 2x45st | 44st | 40st | 37-20st | U/C*
One of the most huge highrise development in Moscow
01/11/17


----------



## **RS**

*Silver | 182m 53st | U/C*
01/11/17


----------



## **RS**

*Seliger City | 4x128m 4x38st | U/C*
01/11/17


----------



## **RS**

*Wellton Towers | 195m 58st | 179m 53st | 162m 48st | U/C*
24/10/17


----------



## **RS**

*Presnya City | 3x156m 3x44st | T/O*
17/10/17


----------



## **RS**

*Neva Towers | 338m 77st | 290m 63st | U/C*
24/10/17


----------



## **RS**

*Mayakovsky | 3x120m 3x36st | T/O*
23/10/17


----------



## **RS**

*Neskuchny Home & Spa Tower 1 | 262m 69st | U/C*
29/10/17


----------



## bus driver

Another one close to MIBC

*Filicity | 42st | 41st | 36st | 31st | 22st | Site prep*


----------



## bus driver

*Symbol*




























https://simvol.com/construction


----------



## bus driver

*Rosemary Deluxe | 32 st | 100+m | U/C*


----------



## bus driver

Several low rises 

*Novatek *



















*Fili Park* (seen above on one of the Fili City photos)



















*Dostoyanie + Vander Park*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Zaryadye Park

Diller Scofidio + Renfro, Citymakers and Hargreaves Associates


----------



## Zaz965

^^
thanks for posting


----------



## Amrafel

Zaryadye Park is simply amazing. A great addition for the city, good choice of architect. Diller Scofidio Renfro might be the best landscape architecture studio in the world.


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good.


----------



## bus driver

*Prime Park |9(11) x 39-41fl |~140m | prep*







































mr. MyXiN said:


> *16.11.2017
> Работы ведутся на всём участке*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Moscow is booming, it's amazing. awesome urban garden the one posted above as well


----------



## Benny H

Enormous projects! Even the smaller ones dwarfs anything we have here i Sweden....but of course Moscow is a huge city. Nice to see something different compared to the boring Swedish arcitecture.


----------



## Canzone

*Mоscow - Rostech City * project

The winners of the International competition for the architectural concept of residential district «Tushino» 
and the developers of the stage «P» for the 1st and 2nd phase of construction have been selected 
*consortium Steven Holl Architects (USA) and Art group KAMEN ARCHITECTS (Russia)*



















Source: facebook.com

Also announced a closed competition for a sports cluster.

Development of the architectural concept of the multifunctional sports cluster in the project "Tushino" with a volume of 25 000 sq. m.

The functionality of the sports facilities:

Center of rhythmic gymnastics
Ice arena
The centre of auto sports (Russian automobile Federation).










Source: archsovet.msk.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Silver park* - more renders









































































new-flat.com mirkvartir.ru skyscrapercity.com realty.rbc.ru


----------



## bus driver

> Filicity | 42st | 41st | 36st | 31st | 22st | Site prep


Height and more renders
*Filicity | 42st 144m | 41st 143m | 36st 124m | 31st 108m | 22st | Site prep*



































































Source http://mr-group.ru/object/giloy-kvartal-fili-siti/galery/

+ another high-rise complex is planned nearby.


----------



## bus driver

*Vodny III | 29st 98m | U/C*














































December 2017









January 2018


----------



## bus driver

*Multifunctional complex | 15fl | U/C*



























http://action-d.ru/objects/biznes-tsentry/1-y_zemelnyy_per-_vladenie_7-2/


----------



## bus driver

*Krasnoprudny| 18fl |U/C*











dars-dm said:


> *3.1*



*Novocheremushkinskaya, 17 | 20fl | U/C*


----------



## bus driver

*Cloud Nine | 4-6fl | u/c*


----------



## bus driver

*Barkli Gallery | 8fl | U/C*

















Источник: https://www.facebook.com/Mosgraf/posts/1296163560513082



Kirgam said:


> *12 января 2018*


----------



## bus driver

*Lider | 19fl | Site prep*











Kirgam said:


> *12 января 2018*
> 
> вебкамера
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


----------



## bus driver

*Baikonur | 18 fl | T/O*











Kirgam said:


> *12 января 2018*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - A-Residence (club residence)*




































































































apartstore.ru agenstvodom.ru cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow (0,5 km) - Myakinino - Sputnik - I phase - 6х34 fl. 109m*





































moskva.kvant24.ru





































































sputnikcity.ru kuntsevo-online.ru novostroy.ru vk.com


----------



## Canzone

*New changes and addition to the project "ZilArt" Moscow* (some new towers *45+ fl.*)


















































































skuratov-arch.ru










archsovet.msk.ru

*ZilArt will have a residential complex with sculptures of pigeons on the roof*



















archsovet.msk.ru



*Pond, pergola and conveyor: how will the new ZilArt park look like*



> This spring, a 10-hectare park will be opened on the ZilArt. The park's project was developed by the head of the American Association of Landscape Architects, founder and head of the Melk Design Bureau Jerry Van Eyck, together with the Russian architectural bureau «Meganom».


































































realty.rbc.ru


----------



## bus driver

> Filicity | 42st 144m | 41st 143m | 36st 124m | 31st 108m | 22st | Site prep


*U/C*









Source


----------



## bus driver

**RS** said:


> *Festival Park | 3x37st | Prep*
> 13/05/17


*U/C*
January 2018



























Source


----------



## bus driver

**RS** said:


> *Seliger City | 4x128m 4x38st | U/C*
> 01/11/17


*26.01.2018*


----------



## bus driver

*Beregovoy | 4 x 29 fl | U/C*









*31.01.2018*


----------



## bus driver

*Silver fountain | 22fl | U/C*






































*11/01/2018*









Source http://etalonsilver.ru/about/diary/


----------



## Canzone

^^*Silver fountain* 



















blue-ant.ru













































































































novostroev.ru newfinder.ru etalonsilver.ru vsnr.ru


----------



## Nick Holmes

seems Moscow got even more highrise projects than London.


----------



## Canzone

^^ *Moscow City - Grand Tower | The height increased to 62 floors*



> _Approved a new number of storeys of the "Grand Tower" in the business center "Moscow City" - 62. The "Grand Tower" complex will consist of two towers, united by a common base. The building will accommodate offices, apartments, conference rooms, restaurants, boutiques, parking. The "zero cycle" of the construction has been completed._ More information: stroi.mos.ru







































archirost.com



















skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Spark-Park / 68,1 m 17-9 fl / * (updates)



















advancerealty.ru




























hals-development.ru























































skyscrapercity.com Kirgam


----------



## Canzone

*Presnya city | 156m 3x44* (updates)


















































































*View from Presnya-city*










skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

News from *Level Amurskaya - 4х39fl. | 37fl. | 32fl. | 3x27fl.*



















cian.ru



















mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net




























pronovostroy.ru



















amurskaya.levelgroup.ru





































open.ivideon.com amurskaya.levelgroup.ru


----------



## Canzone

*"Festival park" | 127,6m | 3x37fl |*

The project changed to another one










skyscrapercity.com

























































best-novostroy.ru


































































jk-festivalpark.ru


----------



## bus driver

> Vander Park | 93m 26st | U/C


Feb 2018

Т/О








Источник


----------



## bus driver

> *NEW CHEREMUSHKY 10c/8 | 3x36st | U/C*


The height of each tower is 120m




























http://мосжилстрой.рф/projects/new_bildings/novie-cheremushki-10c-8/




Feb 2018

T/O


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Canzone

*Examples of redevelopment of industrial zones remote from the city center

Graivoronovo | Blocks 21/19*
































































kvartaly-2119.novopoisk.msk.ru/
































































facebook.com



Kirgam said:


> *29 января 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


----------



## Canzone

*Apart-hotel "YE'S Botanical garden" - 25 fl.* (rendering, preparing)



















































































yesbotsad.ru abd-architects.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Silver (Cinematographers residence) | tower - 182m 53fl. | 5-20 fl. | *










advancerealty.ru









































































ndv.ru





































ndv.ru shopandmall.ru realtymax.ru realty.ru
mosnovostroy.ru afi.moscow/projects/rezidentsii-kinematografistov



















novostroykin.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Examples of Moscow outskirts development - «YOU & I» | 9-22 fl | u/c*



























































































you-me.ru kgamboryan


----------



## sergeyj

Great thread


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Virtual tour of the future residential microdistrict "Garden Quarters"* P.1






*Some houses have already been built, others are under construction.*
More photos 














































































































skyscrapercity.com mosday.ru ru.arkadia.com sadovie-kvartali.novopoisk.msk.ru vgrealty.ru sadkvartal.ru/gallery
vsnr.ru/novostroiki vgrealty.ru moigk.ru/moskva luxdom.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential microdistrict "Garden Quarters"* P.2















































































































skyscrapercity.com mosday.ru ru.arkadia.com sadovie-kvartali.novopoisk.msk.ru vgrealty.ru sadkvartal.ru/gallery
vsnr.ru/novostroiki vgrealty.ru moigk.ru/moskva luxdom.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential microdistrict "Garden Quarters"* P.3













































































































skyscrapercity.com mosday.ru ru.arkadia.com sadovie-kvartali.novopoisk.msk.ru vgrealty.ru sadkvartal.ru/gallery
vsnr.ru/novostroiki vgrealty.ru moigk.ru/moskva luxdom.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - New club house "Kutuzovsky, 12" - 51,4m - 11fl*






























































]
































































kutuzovskiy12.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Savvin River Residence | 35,2m 9fl *
































































*Another option*























































poipoteke.com slrealty.ru realty.yandex.runedvigus.com novostroyki.flatfy.ru keylight.ru savvin.ru ony.ru/savvin keylight.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Preliminary rendering of new residential quarters "Lights" and "Event" in Moscow districti Ramenki - Donstroy*
Soon we will have more information

*"Lights" - 36 fl*




























*"Event" - 25fl*




























domkad.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Normandy | 71.2 m 22fl. | (development of remote from the city center areas - first phase)*























































vk.com vlaston.ru/property/zhk-normandiya


----------



## bus driver

*Preobrazhenie | 3 x 31fl | Pro*



















https://www.ingrad.com/kvartiry-v-novostroykah/preobrazhenie/


----------



## Canzone

*"Symbol"* (business class residential complex) First phase
on the territory of the former plant *"Hammer and Sickle"* | 
*103.5 m - «DonStroy» with the participation of LDA Design and UHA London*








































































































































































































simvol.com donstroy.com simvol.com/gallery skyscrapercity.com dars-dm символ24.рф


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Golden Island - Restoration of XIX century estates and new construction of multifunctional complex «Golden Island 2» on the Sofia Embankment right in front of the Kremlin* 



























































































[







































































































































skuratov-arch.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Redevelopment of old factory included in the list of cultural heritage.*
Today it is a cultural and business centre. with residential apartments. and a Museum of impressionism.
*XIX century*




























































































































































































bolshevik-apart.ru vsnr.ru arcasagroup.ru troikaestate.ru loft-apart.ru bolshevik.kupitekvartiru.com"]bolshevik.kupitekvartiru.com roomfi.ru village.ru


----------



## bus driver

*Khovrino interchange | 4 х 30fl | Pro*









Источник: reedmidemphotos.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Art Residence | 3 - 6fl.* u/c

Developer: Stone Hedge





















































































































































































*Not everything is finished*














































novostroy.ru artresidence.ru cian.ru vsnr.ru vkomplekse.ru art-residence.novopoisk.msk.ru


----------



## bus driver

bus driver said:


> *Rosemary Deluxe | 32 st | 100+m | U/C*


17/03/2018



Kirgam said:


> *17 марта 2018*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional office and hotel complex "Novion" / Radisson Blu Olympiysky / 120m 33 fl - u/c*










rustourismnews.com


















































































xAKxRUSx skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

bus driver said:


> *Rosemary Deluxe | 32 st | 100+m | U/C*







































tashir.ru/media


----------



## Canzone

*Housing complex "Sky" | Michurinskiy avenue, 56 | 3х176 m 52-51fl | u/c*









































































nebo.top vsnr.ru michurinskiy56.colliersdom.com



















novostroykin.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Prime Park (updates) 24-41 fl.*










sao.mos.ru










stroi.mos.ru




























dom2030.ru



















archsovet.msk.ru














































avaho.ru



mr. MyXiN said:


> *Маrch 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://promo.primepark.ru/timeline/


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - The territory of the metro station "Botanical garden" development (updates) *



Canzone said:


> *Moscow - "Silver" (cinematographers residence) | tower - 182m 53fl. | 5-20 fl.* |







































ndv.ru










xAKxRUSx

*"Park Huamin"* and *"LIFE - Botanical Garden"*










xAKxRUSx

*Start of Apart-hotel "YE'S construction in transport interchange node "Botanical garden"* The pictures of construction appeared










yesbotsad.ru



Kirgam said:


> *19 марта 2018*
> 
> Апарт-отель.


----------



## Canzone

*Archconception of "floating (soaring) houses" on the territory of former Badaevsky plant was presented in Moscow *



mr. MyXiN said:


> *20.03.2018 - It was a presentation today*
> 
> The Swiss architectural Bureau Herzog & de Meuron and the developer Capital Group developed a design concept for a multifunctional residential complex on the territory of the former Badaevsky brewery in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this area, on the columns of 35 meters high, residential buildings are planned to be built. The area of new construction will be about 100 thousand square meters, reconstruction will affect historical areas of 30 thousand square meters. In one of the buildings a brewery will be reconstructed, in the other - a cultural and leisure center.
> 
> riamo.ru





mr. MyXiN said:


> Rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herzogdemeuron.com


*+*





































realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Quarter "Sreda" ("Environment" or "Wednesday") | 

Floors: 144,7m 3x44fl. | 94,5m 2x29fl. | 81,9m 5х25fl. | *

Developer: PSN Group
Architecture: RICARDO BOFILL TALLER DE ARQUITECTURA (RBTA)


















































































build5.ru metrium.ru greatr.ru avatars.mds.yandex.net images-cdn.cian.site novostroy.ru

*First phase of construction*




























*Works on the site of one of the 44-storey towers*










szakaz.com



















sreda-kvartal.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Seliger city | 127,5 m 4х38fl | 6-12fl*

Developer: *MR Group*
Designer: *Creative Production Association «Pride» *














































































































https://realtymax.ru/novostroyki/25779-seliger-siti/#obj-gallery





































vsnr.ru yandex.ru realtymax.ru kvartirix.ru seliger-city.ru new-flat.com zipal.ru facebook.com




























novostroy.ru


----------



## bus driver

*STORY | 15fl | U/C*















































20/03/2018


















storydom.ru


----------



## bus driver

*Olive house | U/C*










































































*февраль 2018*














































http://olivedom.ru/dinamika-stroitelstva/


----------



## bus driver

*House 128 |18fl | T/O*



















*Март 2018*










dom128.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Multifunctional complex "Badaevsky" (More detailed description and renderings)*



Canzone said:


> *Archconception of "floating (soaring) houses" on the territory of former Badaevsky plant was presented in Moscow *





> Located on the Taras Shevchenko embankment multifunctional complex on the site of the former brewery built in 1885 definitely intended to become one of the landmark events in the world, not only in Moscow architecture, but also international. The project, the author of which is the *Swiss architectural Bureau Herzog & de Meuron* together with the *General Designer - Apex Design Bureau*, claims the emergence of an absolutely new typology of housing and the principle of working with objects of cultural heritage.


*This is the best solution - otherwise the old plant would have to be destroyed*




























*The interior of the market, located in the historic building of the plant*










*Individual villas located on the top level of the complex*










*The plant inside and under the complex*



















*Column fastening*










*The interior of the bath complex*



















*A view of the inner boulevard of the complex*










*Taras Shevchenko embankment* 










apex-project.ru/projects/badaeskiy

*Nowadays*




























cmpfm.ru


----------



## Amrafel

^^This concept is absolutely amazing and I really hope that it will get built. What are the odds?


----------



## sergeyj

Love the concept as well!!


----------



## Canzone

Amrafel said:


> ^^This concept is absolutely amazing and I really hope that it will get built. What are the odds?


All hope that 100%.


----------



## bus driver

*Central Park (ex Nagatino i-Land) | 36st, 31 st, 28st | 100+m | APP*




























Source http://utp.sberbank-ast.ru/AFK/NBT/PurchaseView/24/0/0/363495


----------



## bus driver

*Medniy (Copper) | 21st 84m | APP*

Address: Donskaya street, 14/1
Object: Multifunctional residential complex with underground parking
Total area: 20 060,90 m2
Number of apartments: 127
Total number of parking places: 155
Number of residents: 258

Project: "Sergey Skuratov Architects»
Developer: Capital Group



















































































Website https://medniy.moscow
Architect http://www.skuratov-arch.ru/portfolio/donskaya/?lang=ru


----------



## bus driver

bus driver said:


> *Residential complex in 1st Setunsky street 6-10 | 43st, 26st, 19st | 154m, 95,5m, 74,8m | Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


^^

Approved today by the Moscow city architectural Council :cheers:


Today there was another project approved as well.

Multifunctional complex 

Address: Kievskaya street 14 
Type: housing + offices
Вuilt-up area: 150 tsnd sq m
Аrchitect: TPO Reserve




























Source archsovet.msk


----------



## bus driver

Earlier, November 21, Moscow architectural Council approved another project.

*Residential complex*

Address: Bratyev Fonchenko str
Аrchitect: "Sergey Skuratov architects»

Total built-up area: 133 653 m2
The number of inhabitants: 1 087
Number of apartments: 487
Total number of parking lots: 716





































http://archsovet.msk.ru/article/archcouncil/arhsovet-odobril-proekt-mnogofunkcional-nogo-kompleksa-s-okeanariumom
http://www.skuratov-arch.ru/portfolio/zhiloj-kompleks-na-ul-bratev-fonchenko/?lang=ru


----------



## bus driver

Project of reconstruction of industrial zone in front of MIBC


Moscow mayor Sergei Sobyanin approved project proposed by the Japan architectural bureau


*Residential complex*


Аrchitect: "Kengo Kuma & Associates»

Total built-up area: 344 800 m2
Maximum height: 2 х 125m





































Highlighted in red


----------



## bus driver

*Shmitovskiy 40 | 36 Fl 33 FL | 130m | Proposed*

Address: Shmitovskiy 40
Аrchitect: "BOSA studio»

Total built-up area: 71 000 m2
Number of apartments: 520
Total number of parking lots: 460













https://vk.com/shelepikha

Highlighted in green


----------



## bus driver

*CITY ONE | 52FL 26FL | PRO | 2023*

Multi-use (offices + retail) complex


Аrchitect: JAHN (US)
Developer: MR Group


















https://mr-group.ru/wa-apps/cms/upload/files/buklet-2018-ru.pdf"]https://mr-group.ru/wa-apps/cms/upload/files/buklet-2018-ru.pdf


----------



## bus driver

^^








Source https://realty.ria.ru/20190312/1551721277.html


----------



## Canzone

*CAMÉO MOSCOW VILLAS from STONE HEDGE* (new name and more pictures)

End of construction - end of 2020



bus driver said:


> *Aparthotel "17 Villas", Dolgorukovsky street 23 | Approved*




*Now*









tverskoy.info/news

*Will be*



































































































premium.estate


----------



## bus driver

*Kutuzovsky 16 | 47 fl | 150+m | approved*



















Source Presentation


it`s here


----------



## Canzone

*Office building in Moscow multifunctional complex "Spark-Park" will get a "brilliant" cut facade*

Developer *"Hals-development"*







































bcinform.moscow










*View from windows*










realty.yandex.ru zen.yandex.ru kvartiravmoskve.ru

*Febr.-March 2019*
































Kirgam, dars-dm skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Reconstruction of Moscow Olympics-80 Stadium*





































stroi.mos.ru 





















_Night City Dream_ skyscrapercity.com vk.com










novate.ru


----------



## Canzone

More new renderings of *Moscow - Residential complex D1 (Dmitrovsky 1) - 191 m 60 fl | 191 m 59 fl | 102,9 m 30 fl *

MR-GROUP


































































































































































videocam.online novostroy.ru kvmeter.ru mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - new large-scale construction of the next stage of housing complex "Headliner" 4-37-45-48-53 fl *

Customer: LLC "Investprofi"
Architect: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"












































































































































*Progress*






































































_Night City Dream_ artem_rave Kirgam skyscrapercity.com head-liner.ru best-novostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Wings - 113,3м - 139,4м ||| 31 - 39 fl. - more new renderings and progress*

Developer - leader-invest

Architecture - Aedas


























































































































*13.04.2019*










cam.l-invest.ru domkrilya.ru l-invest.ru


----------



## bus driver

*WillTowers | 6 x 40-60fl | ~ 150-200m | Pro*

Another long-awaited project. First renders.










Architect * MLA+* (Netherlands)

Website [url]http://willtowers.ru[/URL]


----------



## MikeVegas

What a great page. Just full of really nice proposals and projects.


----------



## bus driver

bus driver said:


> *WillTowers | 6 x 40-60fl | ~ 150-200m | Pro*


More renders




















Источник: https://www.estatet.ru/catalog_new/zhk_na_minskoy/descr/


----------



## Canzone

*The Moscow City Arch Council approved the architectural and urban planning decision of the second phase of the construction
of a residential quarter on the Moscow River "Coastal" (Beregovoy)*

"*Higher dominants would be appropriate here* to increase the yard space. Colleagues will work out such options", chief architect of the capital 
Sergey Kuznetsov told reporters. The project will be finalized based on these recommendations.

*Concept*



































































realty.ria.ru archi.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - club house "Vitality"*

Larus capital 

Architecture ADM Bureau. 


























































































































novostroy-m.ru vsenovostroyki.ru mskguru.ru



















vitalitydom.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - public joint-stock company "Novatek"*










*Headquarters and hotel "Radisson Blu" construction
The total area *- 100 000 sq m, 
*Hotel * - 31 500 sq. m
*Underground Parking* for 2000 cars. - 70,000 sq. m

*Sherwood Premier
Spectrum holding*
*Architecture - Speech*

































*Hotel "Radisson Blu" *
















































blankarchitects.ru spectrum-group.ru skyscrapercity.com yandex.by


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - Resumption of construction of the "frozen" object - updates*

*2 combined towers*
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)*
*Multifunctional complex *
Customer: *"GrandTitle"* 
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"*
*Floors - 62*









































































































archsovet.msk.ru wacker-ingenieure.com archsovet.msk.ru archi.ru archirost.coml mr. MyXiN skyscrapercity.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "One tower" - 104 floors*

*The new skyscraper "One tower" layout was presented at the Moscow Urban forum-2019*

_Developer:_ Mosinzhproekt.ru

_Object name_: *Multifunctional high-rise residential complex in MIBC "Moscow city" "One tower"*
_Address_: Moscow, Krasnogvardejskij driveway, 13 
_Project organization_: *"Sergey Skuratov Architects"*
_Total area:_ *281 608 m2*
_Publications:_ *Moscow greenlights its tallest skyscraper yet // CNN, 2018.*
_Нeight_: *403.9 m *
_Number of residential areas_: *1520 apartments on 88 floors.*























*Moscow city with new projects: One tower, Capital towers, Grand tower and Headliner. 
And continuation of high-rise construction in the Big city is expected *



























































































stroi.mos.ru xalexey skyscrapercity.com mosurbanforum2019.tassphoto.com mr. MyXiN skyscrapercity.com


----------



## melads

The Moscow City cluster has become an icon one. It will look marvelous in 5 years or so.


----------



## towerpower123

That Museum of Contemporary Art is fantastic! I love that they are using those see-through solar panels to create a skylight and reduce the impact of the sunlight on the art!


----------



## Canzone

towerpower123 said:


> That Museum of Contemporary Art is fantastic! I love that they are using those see-through solar panels to create a skylight and reduce the impact of the sunlight on the art!


The official information appeared just two days ago about these solar panels, as well as about the rain water filtration system. And the pipes after reconstruction will take clean air from the height 74 m and then it will be evenly spread throughout the room. The building claims to receive a LEED - Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design certificate. This is the world-recognized rating system for environmentally friendly and sustainable buildings. And as specified in the Moscow Committee for Architecture, a birch grove will grow next to the building.
stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Tatlin Apartments | 12fl | U/C - updates July 2019*

_*Location:*_ Basmanny district, Bakuninskaya street, 5.
_*Developer*_ – VESTA Development, exclusive broker – "S. A. Ricci Residential Real Estate".

_*The house is named after the founder of constructivism, a bright representative of the Russian avant-garde – Vladimir Tatlin.
The building of the telephone station of the early twentieth century was rethought and supplemented by a floating in the air volume of glass. *_

_*Characteristics*_: 
_- 130 apartments; 
- finishing of 2 types; 
- ceiling height with finishing: 2.85 m
- areas from 29 to 128 m2; 
- winter garden, workout area, library; 
- multi-level access control system; 
- underground parking._

_*The historical part of the building will be carefully restored and will act as a public space. 
There will be a cafe and restaurant, coworking, children's educational center, fitness center, beauty salon, supermarket and consumer services. *
_
_*Completion:*_ 2nd quarter of 2020




























*Before*









tatlindom.ru
























































Kirgam skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Wellton towers - 195,2 m 58fl | 178,7 m 53fl | 162,2 m 48fl -
updates July 2019*

krost.ru

*Urban area*: Horoshevo-Mnevniki, Ave. Marshal Zhukov, 11
*Underground*: October field, Polezhaevskaya

*Housing class:* Elite
*Property Type*: Apartments
1352 apartments
*Сompletion*: 2021 (Buildings 1-3)

































































*June 2019*













































instagram.com/krost.ru realty.ru saldonin.ru Kirgam skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 4-37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates June-July 2019 *

Customer: LLC "Investprofi"
Architect: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"






















































*New construction*























*20.06.2019*



































































are-rus.ru head-liner.ru/about/log saldonin.ru cian.ru


----------



## masala

Benny H said:


> Why do they build so many apartments in Moscow? Are the rest of russian population going to move to Moscow?


New apartments are relatively cheap in Moscow (also quality is poor, although improving). Probably in Sweden apartment built now cost 2x apartment built in 1970s in the same area, but in Moscow prices are similar. And people prefer to buy new ones. Also there are various house loan programs.

Other Russian cities like Krasnodar also build a lot of new residential houses, attracting a lot of new residents. Krasnodar population is now exceeded 1mln people, attracting people from Russia's Northern regions, Ukraine, Caucasus. 20 years ago population was ±650k


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Prime Park | 148m - 41 fl x 4 | 144m - 40 fl | 137m - 38 fl | 127m - 35 fl | 117m - 32 fl | 89.6m 24fl | U/C - updates July 2019*

*Type*: residential
*Total area*: 380 000 sq m

*Design*: DYER (UK)
*Project*: APEX
*Developer*: Optima Development




























































































































archmaket.ru novostroy.ru kvmeter.ru



















Kirgam skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

^^*Today's photos*



Kirgam said:


> *13 июля 2019*


----------



## Canzone

Canzone said:


> *CAMÉO MOSCOW VILLAS* (updates)


STONE HEDGE
*End of construction* - _end of 2020_
*District*:_ Center_
*Metro*: _Novoslobodskaya_
*Address*: _st. Dolgorukovskaya, ow. 23A_, 
*The area of the apartment*: _230-445 sq. M_
*Number of bedrooms*: _Free planning_



















































km-d.ru

*June 2019*
























mskguru.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Onyx Deluxe" - 109,8 m - 26-32 fl - updates*

*City:* _Moscow_
*District*: _SW New Cheryomushki_
*Metro*: _Kaluzhskaya (1.1 km)_
*Street*: _khersonskaya, 43-7 _
*Investor*: _JSC "MSM-invest"_
*Developer*: - _"Tashir-development"_
*Floors*: _26-32_
*Ceiling height*: _3.3 m_
*Project type*: _Monolithic-frame_
*Type*: _residental business class_
*Parking*: _Available_
*Deadline*: _IV quarter 2019._
*Infrastructure* _nearby_


















































































































































































































novostroy.ru cian.ru smartlab.ru behance.net onyx-deluxe.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - RED7 | Academician Sakharov Avenue / Garden Ring | 78m 19 fl - updates June 2019 | u/c*

*Type of housing:* _Ressidential elite complex_
*Developer*: _Group Of Companies "Basis"_
*Architectural partner*: _MVRDV architectural Bureau _
*Apartment interiors*: _Interior architecture Studio i29, Architectural Bureau of Oleg Klodt _
*The interiors of the public spaces*: _Studio Sabine Marcelis _
*General designer*: _Design Bureau "APEX"_
*Address* _Academician Sakharov Avenue / Garden Ring_







































































































































































































red-7.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional residential complex «ILOVE» 119,8m - 6х35fl - updates July 2019*

*Status*: u/c
*Object class*: Business class
*APEX Project Bureau*
*Address*: Bochkova street, 11a,
*Residential complex*
*Land area*: 7,0167 ha
*Built-up area*: 5284.16 m2
*Number of parking spaces*: 567
*Floors*: 35
*Apartment area*: 44.26-113.2 sq. m.
*Deadline*: 1 quarter, 2022





























































































































































































































msk.restate.ru estatet.ru cian.ru archi.ru























Kirgam skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Discovery Park - 100m 4x30fl.- gardens on the common roof of all towers*


*Developer*: MR GROUP
*Architecture*: Speech Bureau
*Class*: Comfort residential
*Construction period*: quarter 2 2018 — quarter 1 2021
































































































































*1 October 2018*










*17-18 July 2019*






















































best-novostroy.ru novostroy.ru ovnours skyscrapercity.com icube.ru domclick.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Filicity | 144,2 m 42 fl | 142,9 m 41 fl | 123,7 m 36 fl | 108,1 m 31 fl (first stage) - updates June-July 2019*











*Developer: MR Group
Architect: Guallart Architects (Spain) and SPEECH and ADM (Russia)*
*Total project area*: 127 093 sq. m
*Address*: Moscow, Bagrationovsky drive, 5
*Site*: filicity.ru
*Floors:* 36-42












*Future development*



































































realtymax.ru














































































novostroyker.ru avaho.ru filicity.ru














































mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*The facades of the City Concert Hall (The Central Core of the Moscow International Business Center) will be the dial of the world's largest clock*

*Multifunctional concert hall in the Central core of MIBC "Moscow-city"*
*CJSC "GORPROEKT" & "FUN GENERATION" *
*43 000 m2*
*LOCATION*:_ Presnenskaya emb., 2, Moscow_


































*Sliding roof*














































































*What is inside*



























































































































channelgram.com archigra.ru static.wixstatic.com realty.mail.ru Virus2501 raisonnable Kirgam skyscrapercity.com estatepress.ru twitter.com pskov.strobez.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Redevelopment of Moscow industrial zones - Residential complex "Metropolis" - 99,3 m - 7х30 fl. - August 2019*

Developer: *MR-GROUP*
South-Eastern district of Moscow, industrial zone
Business Class
7 buildings
Completion: 2021









































topnovostroek.ru

*And the new phase of construction (all-new high-rise cluster!) includes:*

*2 55-storey, 
5 46-storey 
4 30-storey
+ some 7-storey buildings*

_Preliminary plan_










*The site has been cleared for the 2nd phase of construction*












skyscrapercity.com domkad.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - City residences "Spires" | 98m 2x26 fl | 81,5m 22fl *



> _SPIRES Residences: 543 apartments ranging in size from 38 to 279 sq m and 5 four-level urban villas 255-260 sq m with courtyard, terrace and parking space. The project includes apartments with a patio and a separate entrance on the ground floors, penthouses with fireplaces, apartments with a spacious terrace or bathroom window, lofts with high ceilings (up to 5.9 m). 678 parking spaces and storage rooms are located on three underground levels._


_Premium-class_
*Floors*: 18-26
*Parking*: underground
*End*: 2021

*Developer: TEKTA Group
Architect: Kim Yong Gir (Arching)*


















































































































































































































*Bathroom*












spires.ru realtymax.ru new-flat.com ochakovo-matveevskoe.com



Kirgam said:


> *17 августа 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> msk.restate.ru
> Source


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Sberbank-city - resumption of construction of the frozen object and new projects*

*Nikken Sekkei*
The total area - 70 thousand sq. m
*168 m 41 fl | 193 m 47 fl*

_In addition to the bank there will be cultural, educational complex, and a sports and recreation unit, and even a medical center _
_Рreliminary project_

















































































































realty.rbc.ru



















skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Composition 24" | 3x8fl |u/с*

*Developer*: U-Development
*Architectural Bureau* «Tsimailo, Lyashenko and partners»
*Landscape design* - architectural firm «Mad Architects»
*Business class*
*End of construction* - 2022








































































































































2014.recordi.ru dsk-stolica.ru k24.ab.videinfra.net garnet.online Haski cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Symbol" - updates August 2019*

*30 buildings *
*Height* - _5 - 27 fl_
*Designed for about 19 000 residents. *
*Master plan of the former industrial zone renovation*: _British Bureau – UHALondon LDA Design._
*Developer*: «Donstroy»
*Deadline*: _2018, 2019, 2021_












































































































*Next phases of construction*























donstroy.com urbanoid.pro


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 267m x 3 | 876ft x 3 | 61 fl x 3 | U/C - updates end of August 2019 *

_*Multifunctional residential complex 
Capital Group* 
*Location*: near the "Moscow-city" on Krasnopresnenskaya embankment
*Architect*: Sergey Skuratov Architects
*Floors*: 3 x 61
*End of construction* - 2021_












vlaston.ru



Mike- said:


>


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Sky" 51-52 fl - progress August 2019*

_*Area*: Ramenki (Moscow)
*Building area*: 45700 sqm
*Floors*: 51-52
*Нeight*: 176 m
*Parking spaces*: underground for 940 cars
*Developer*: Capital Group, ANTTEQ-City
*Construction period*: 4Q 2020
*Investor*: "Stroyproekt"_























topnovostroek.ru












ovnours










antteq.com vsnr.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Wings - 113,3м - 139,4м ||| 31 - 39 fl - progress August 2019

Developer - leader-invest
Architecture - Aedas
business class
3 houses
Completion: 2021*




































































































pronovostroy.ru























cam.l-invest.ru cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Neva Towers | 345 m 79 fl | 296.9 m 65 fl - progress August 2019*

*Developer*: _"ST towers"_
*Premium-class*
*2 Houses*
*Completion*: _2020_
*Floors*: _65, 79_


























































































skyscrapercity.com cian.ru realtymr.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Royal square"*

*Developer*: _"MR Group"_
*76m 21fl | 2x19fl | 15fl | u/c*
_Business class_
*Address*: _Intersection of Begovaya and Leningradsky prospect (Leningrad Avenue, 31)_
*The total area of the quarter* - _290 000 sq. m._
_The complex consists of four buildings, the names of which reflect the reference to the history of the kings (tsars) – *Catherine, Romanovsky, Petrovsky and Alexander*_
*End of construction*: _2019_









































































































































parisienne_restaurant instagram.com realty.yandex.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Royal square" - Continuation*

*Developer*: _"MR Group"_
*76m 21fl | 2x19fl | 15fl | u/c*
_Business class_
*Address*: _Intersection of Begovaya and Leningradsky prospect (Leningrad Avenue, 31)_
*The total area of the quarter* - _290 000 sq. m._
_The complex consists of four buildings, the names of which reflect the reference to the history of the kings (tsars) – *Catherine, Romanovsky, Petrovsky and Alexander*_
*End of construction*: _2019_









































































*Restaurant "Parisienne" - part of the Emperor's pavilion 1882























Photo 1889*










*2019*



















parisienne_restaurant instagram.com realty.yandex.ru


----------



## I(L)WTC

Looks like a Chicago or NYC complex :lol:


----------



## BadHatter

Some photos from the official instagram of the recently finished Presnya City 



Сисястый;162106816 said:


> Официальный инстаграм


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - «Prime Office business center» *
*Part of complex «Prime Park»*
*Developer*: *British Bureau DYER *
_19 floors, including technical and underground with 185 parking spaces_
*Address*: district Khoroshevsky, Leningradsky prospect, 37

































































web.archive.org stroi.mos.ru archsovet.msk.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Now" - quarter on embankment*

*Developer*: _Tekta Group_
*Designer*: _Apex_
*General contractor*: _FODD_
*Architectural Bureau*: _ATRIUM_
*Deadline*: _IV quarter 2021_
_Business class_
*Floors*: _1-21_



























































































































































mr. MyXiN said:


> *Сентябрь 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://now-kvartal.ru/progress


novostroy-m.ru now-kvartal.ru avaho.ru naydikvartiru.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Technopark of Sberbank "Skolkovo"*

*© Zaha Hadid Architects*
*General designer*: _"Gorproject"_
*Area*: _266 000 m2_
*Floors*: _10_
_*The last building* designed by the famous architect *Zaha Hadid*._
*Includes*: _meeting rooms, a presentation area, a business incubator, a client area, food areas, panoramic windows, light wells, 54 lifts and 16 escalators, Sberbank and Sbertech premises, sports and yoga venues, a hotel and even a relax library._
*Near the building* - _park with fountains._
*Address*: *Moscow, Skolkovo Innovation Center*






















































































































































gorproject.ru stroi.mos.ru gorproject.ru kaska.mgsu.ru cisp.pro sk.ru ansar.ru darkie_one skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Eleven»*

*Premium apartments and penthouses*
_Finalist "Real estate market Records 2019"_
_Two "ivory" towers on a single stylobate_
*Height*: _75 m (15 fl), 65 m (14 fl)_
*Developer*: _*«Rosstroyinvest»*_
_Author's project of architectural Bureau *«Megan»*_
*Agent implementation*: _*«Kalinka group»*_
*Address*: _Zvenigorodskoe highway, possession 11_






















































































































rsti.ru mosarchawards.ru mk3.ru pronovostroy.ru project302586.tilda.ws archsovet.msk.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Club Apartment complex "1+1" - "SOHO+NOHO"*

*Developer*: _Wainbridge_
*Business class*
*Deadline for phase 1* - _4th quarter 2020_
*Address*: _Moscow, Bumazhny (Paper) passage, 2/2_
*69,5m 2x20fl*











































































































sohonoho.ru domkad.ru novostroy.ru kvadroom.ru


----------



## star.scream

Love the brutalist aspect.


----------



## Canzone

*Residential quarter on the Moscow River "Coastal" (Beregovoy)*
_New renderings_
_Second phase of construction_
*Customer & developer:* *"Glavstroy"*, 
*Architectural concept:* _architectural Studio *"Art — group Kamen"*_
*Beautification & landscaping concept:* _landscape company *Arteza*_


> _On the territory of 32 hectares there will be residential buildings, an educational cluster from preschool to university, a sports complex, a health center, a promenade network, street retail with shops, restaurants, pastry shops, a park for walks and outdoor activities, closed courtyards, and community club and author's entrance groups with cozy lobby. 740 jobs will be created here.
> Pedestrian promenade - 6 km_





Canzone said:


> *The Moscow City Arch Council approved the architectural and urban planning decision of the*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realty.ria.ru archi.ru















































































*Before/After*












stroi.mos.ru vk.com/shelepikha


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Business center with a helipad "City One" | Shmitovsky driveway, 37 | 260m 52 fl | 26 fl | u/c - updates October 2019*

*Developer:* MR-GROUP
*Architecture*: JAHN
*As a part of transport hub "City"*
*Readiness of the complex*: 2023
*Floors*: 26-52
*Аrea*: 175 th sq m

*Start of works. Old garages demolition and engineering survey on the site of future construction*




























mr-group.ru mr. MyXiN


----------



## Canzone

*Neva Towers | 345 m 79 fl | 296.9 m 65 fl - progress October 2019*

*Developer*: _"ST towers"_
*Premium-class*
*2 Houses*
*Completion*: _2020_
*Floors*: _65, 79_










vk.com










[D1ego]


----------



## Benny H

I must say that Moscow projects dwarfs the rest of Europe!:nuts: Ok. there is some boxy stuff but it mostly looks very promising! I think that it is only in some cities in China and India they build so much big buildings. Of course i can be wrong about that...


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 267m x 3 | 876ft x 3 | 61 fl x 3 | U/C - updates November 2019 *

*Multifunctional residential complex *
*Capital Group *
*Location*: _near the "Moscow-city" on Krasnopresnenskaya embankment_
*Architect*: _Sergey Skuratov Architects_
*Floors: 3 x 61*
*End of construction - 2021*
























































































captowers2021 u-terra.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - updates November 2019*

*2 combined towers*
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)*
*Multifunctional complex *
Customer: *"GrandTitle"* 
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"*
*Floors - 62*












i-c-c.ru/moscow-city



vvolkov said:


>


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 4-37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates November 2019 *

Customer: LLC "Investprofi"
*Architect*: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
*Date of completion:* 2019-2026
*Class*: Business
*Floors*: _5-53_

















































































































































































vk.com head-liner.ru Kirgam Evrasia 99911  f-grad.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - The Heart of the Capital | 156.8 m 45 fl | 135m 37fl | 131.6m 36fl | 132.9m 36fl | 2x24fl| 71m 3x19fl | u/c - updates October-November 2019*

*Deadline*: _2018-2020_
*Class:* _Business_
*Floors:* _19-45_
*Нeight:* _71-156 m_
_Khoroshevo-Mnevniki - North-Western Administrative District
*Address:* Moscow, Shelepikhinskaya Embankment, 36_
*Developer:* _DONSTROY_







































































































































































































donstroy.com Kirgam art3d.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - MFRC "Silver" - 7-53 fl - updates November 2019*
*Address:* Moscow, Sviblovo, Serebryakov driveway
*Metro Botanical Garden, Sviblovo*
*Deadline:* 2019-2022
*Class:* Business
*Floors:* 7-53
*Developer:* Afi development

























































































ongrad.ru pronovostroiki.ru afiserebryakova.ru move.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "RiverSky" - u/c*










*Address:* Moscow, South Adm. District, Danilovsky, East Street, 4A
*Developer:* Ingrad
*Projector:* Olympproject
*Deadline:* 2021
*Class:* Business
_8 buildings_
*Floors:* 5-29
*Entrance groups, common areas:* architectural Bureau UNK project.
*Landscape designers:* WOWHAUS





















































































































































































































































































ingrad.ru riversky.ru ingrad.ru


----------



## Titan Man

Not a big fan of "towers in forest" types of housing projects, but Moscow for sure has the best public space development in the world which easily make up for the shortcomings. I don't think there is any city in the world right now that is redeveloping its public space on a level of quality and size as Moscow is.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential and office complex "Aquatoria" - 74 m 22 fl - updates November 2019*

*General contractor* - _Acons Group_
*Developer* - Wainbridge 
*Deadline* - _2022_
*Class* - _ Business_
*Floors* - _11-20_
*Address* - _Leningrad Highway, 69_


























































































































vsenovostroyki.ru aquatoria.com metrium.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Wellton towers - updates November 2019 - 48-53-58 fl*

*Developer:* krost.ru
*Urban area*: _Horoshevo-Mnevniki, Ave. Marshal Zhukov, 11_
*Underground*: _October field, Polezhaevskaya_
*Housing class:* _Elite_
*Property Type*: _1352 apartments_
*Floors*: _*48-53-58*_
*Сompletion*: _2021_














































krost.ru Kirgam


----------



## bus driver

*Paveletsky City | 58fl 46fl 37fl 28fl *

Phase I
*2×46fl, 28 fl | 165m, 100m | Prep*




















Source: https://level.ru/survey/paveletskaya-city/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Astyan

Titan Man said:


> Not a big fan of "towers in forest" types of housing projects, but Moscow for sure has the best public space development in the world which easily make up for the shortcomings. I don't think there is any city in the world right now that is redeveloping its public space on a level of quality and size as Moscow is.


Agreed. I've been to Moscow multiple times since 2012 (my wife is Russian) and they're definitely trying to move on from Soviet-style public areas. Still building massive tower blocks, but finally investing in quality public space redevelopment - also, at an incredible pace and scale.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Dream Island - 243 000 sq m*
Amusement Park under the "DreamWorks" brand
Regions group
2020




























*Not an exact copy, but a stylization of the world monuments of different countries*






































































































































































































skyscrapercity.com dreamisland.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex D1 (Dmitrovsky 1) | 30 - 59 - 60 fl - updates November-December 2019*

_Developer: MR-GROUP
Total project area: *110 321.4 sq. m*
Address: *Dmitrovskoe highway, 1*
Website: *d1-dom.ru*
Floors: *30, 59, 60*_



































































































































nerezinovaya.moscow metrium.ru mr-group d1-dom.ru


----------



## sepul

Pretty excited to see the revival of Moscow. Long overdue. 
The scale and kind projects though, feel more “asian” compared to the usual european ones. 
I’m not saying that’s a bad thing, at all.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Where is the investment coming from? Not to sound rude but I cannot se why Russia would be an attractive market for foreign investment.


----------



## Dale

Mr Bricks said:


> Where is the investment coming from? Not to sound rude but I cannot se why Russia would be an attractive market for foreign investment.


Why wouldn’t it be ?


----------



## Mr Bricks

Well, Russia is undynamic, isolated and the rule of law is applied arbitrarily . There is a lot of unpredictability. The only advantageous aspects I can see are related to taxes and expenses.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "One tower" - 104 floors - 430 m*
*Updates*s January 2020
*Developer*: Mosinzhproekt.ru
*Object name*: Multifunctional high-rise residential complex in MIBC "Moscow city" "One tower"
*Address*: Moscow, Krasnogvardejskij driveway, 13
*Project organization*: "Sergey Skuratov Architects"
*Total area*: 281 608 m2
*Publications*: Moscow greenlights its tallest skyscraper yet // CNN, 2018.
*Нeight*: 430 m
*Number of residential areas*: 1520 apartments on 88 floors.














































































































Kirgam skyscrapercity.com archsovet.msk.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - Resumption of construction of the "frozen" object - updates January-February 2020*

*2 combined towers*
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)*
*Multifunctional complex *
Customer: *"GrandTitle"* 
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"*
*Floors - 62*


































































skyscrapercity.com Mike- Kirgam _Night City Dream_


----------



## bus driver

Moscow WTC, Phase III. Up to 200m

Project


mr. MyXiN said:


> Скинули архитектурную концепцию, но мой источник не знает финальный ли это вариант.


Two dark red spots on light red plot next to green one 









WTC Moscow from MIBC


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex D1 (Dmitrovsky 1) | 30 - 59 - 60 fl - updates February 2020* 

_Developer: MR-GROUP
Total project area: *110 321.4 sq. m*
Address: *Dmitrovskoe highway, 1*
Website: *d1-dom.ru*
Floors: *30, 59, 60*_










 

*24 June 2019*










*15 February 2020 Progress*














































xAKxRUSx d1-dom.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Prime Park | 42 fl | U/C - updates January-February 2020 *
*Type*: residential
*Total area*: 380 000 sq m
*Floors*: 27-42
*Design*: DYER (*UK project*)
*Project*: APEX
*Developer*: Optima Development













































*First phase*













































































































archmaket.ru novostroev.ru stroi.mos.ru youtube.com Kirgam skyscrapercity.com domkad.ru


----------



## ogonek

Nebo - Sky | 176m x 3 | 52 fl x 3 | 


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow -Neva Towers | 345 m 79 fl | 296.9 m 65 fl - progress February 2020*

*Developer: "ST towers"
Premium-class
2 Houses
Completion: 2020
Floors: 65, 79*







































































































































skyscrapercity.com flickr.com skyscrapercity.com Kirgam Evrasia 99911 Snobflickr.com batimat-rus.coml


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Wellton towers - 48 - 53 - 58fl - updates February 2020

Developer: krost.ru
Urban area: Horoshevo-Mnevniki, Ave. Marshal Zhukov, 11
Underground: October field, Polezhaevskaya
Housing class: Elite
Property Type: Apartments
1352 apartments
Floors: 48-53-58
Сompletion: 2021*











































































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - White Khamovniki | 2x15 fl |u/c*

*Developer: Capital Group 
Architect "Tsimailo, Lyashenko and partners"
Olsufyevsky lane, 9
Class of housing: Elite
Deadline: 1 q. 2021 *
















































































*Beginning of May 2019*












*February 2020*



Treeq said:


>

























whitekhamovniki.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "RiverSky" - u/c - updates February 2020*










*Address:* Moscow, South Adm. District, Danilovsky, East Street, 4A
*Developer:* Ingrad
*Projector:* Olympproject
*Deadline:* 2021
*Class:* Business
_8 buildings_
*Floors:* 5-29
*Entrance groups, common areas:* architectural Bureau UNK project.
*Landscape designers:* WOWHAUS
































ingrad.ru

*And the second phase FORIVER*
*Developer:* Ingrad
_Premium residential area 
Located on the first coastline of the Simonovskaya embankment. 
11 buildings with views of the Moscow river on the stylobate. 
*The authors:* the Swedish Bureau Semren&Mansson and the Russian Bureau APEX. 
Swimming pool and SPA, built-in kindergarten, cafes and shops, restaurants, etc. A private promenade with running and cycling paths, terracing, and places to relax
"Smart home" system._



























































ingrad.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Paveletskaya City" - Residential complex, Dubninskaya str., 59-69 - new high-rise cluster in Moscow, more detailed*

*13 towers* from *9 to 58 floors* - start of construction
*1st phase - 2x46fl, 28 fl, 18 and 9 fl.*
*Business class*
_Danilovsky district of Moscow,_
*Architecture* - *SPEECH Bureau*
*Developer *- _*MR-group, Level Group*_
_Author's design of the lobby from Oleg Klodt Bureau_
The complex is designed on the principle of a *"vertical city" *
_- closed area, yard-park the size of two football fields with children's and sports fields 
- areas for promenade; 
- cafes and bakerie
- bank branches, early development center, shopping gallery with supermarket and shops, etc
_
























































































*March 2020*












videocam.online pavcity.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multi-storey apartment hotel - Nametkina, 10D *
_Cheryomushki District_
*Design:* *«Giprogor Project»*
_On the plot of about_ *5.3 th sq m.*
_Hotel rooms: *buy-to-let and buy-to-live formats*_
*The area of hotel rooms* *40 th. sq m*.

_Preliminary design_





































giprogor-proekt.ru realty.rbc.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 5-37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates February-March 2020 *

*Customer*: LLC "Investprofi"
*Architect*: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
*Date of completion:* 2019-2026
*Class*: Business
*Floors*: _5-53_


































*New active construction of the next phase*












































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Theater quarter" 4x19 fl.*
_Raspletina street, Shchukino district, Oktyabrskoe field metro station (1.2 km)_, 
*Developer: **KROST* 
*Deadline:* I quarter 2022























































































krost.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Now" - quarter on embankment - February-March 2020*

*Developer*: _Tekta Group_
*Designer*: _Apex_
*General contractor*: _FODD_
*Architectural Bureau*: _ATRIUM_
*Deadline*: _IV quarter 2021_
_Business class_
*Floors*: _1-21_









































































*End of Febtuary-March 2020*





































now-kvartal.ru archicube.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential and office complex "Aquatoria" - 74 m 22 fl - updates March 2020*

*General contractor* - _Acons Group_
*Developer* - Wainbridge 
*Deadline* - _2022_
*Class* - _ Business_
*Floors* - _11-22_
*Address* - _Leningrad Highway, 69_
























































*School *














































































vk.com/dom.aquatoria


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW National Space Center,215 m












Axxe said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/mamapoima/


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Royal square" 1 March 2020*

*Developer*: _"MR Group"_
*76m 21fl | 2x19fl | 15fl *
_Business class_
*Address*: _Intersection of Begovaya and Leningradsky prospect (Leningrad Avenue, 31)_
*The total area of the quarter* - _290 000 sq. m._
_The complex consists of four buildings, the names of which reflect the reference to the history of the kings (tsars) – *Catherine, Romanovsky, Petrovsky and Alexander*_
*End of construction*: _2020_


















































































mr-group.r


----------



## MikeVegas

Wow, what a lot of beautiful projects. Awesome.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional residential complex "West Garden"*
*Developer*: _INTEKO Group_
*Address*: _Minskaya st_.
Аrea _20 hectares_
_227 000 sq m of real estate_
_144 300 sq m of residential housing_
_5 000 sq m of non-residential premises_
_1,450 Parking spaces_
_Four 16-storey buildings_ of *business class*
_Seven buildings_ of *premium class*
_Three buildings_ of *de Luxe class* - 9-12 floors
*End of construction* - _I q 2022_





































































































































*February 2020*























new.garden-west.ru


----------



## Canzone

the_tower said:


> @Canzone It's weird seeing the expocenter near shiny and glimy new buildings. Is there any planes to reconstruct or turn this zone into something more dynamic? Or expocenter will remain?


According to the scheme with new projects, the Expocenter will remain (it may need reconstruction one day) and there's more than enough space for the City and the Big City development for the next 6 years. International exhibitions are held at the Expocenter without slowing down. The venue is more than convenient, next to the International Business Center. Some companies with offices in MIBC may exhibit nearby at the Expocenter.


BadHatter said:


> Most of the white by area is not housing, its partially derelict and partially functioning industrial estates.


There will be something to do for the next 6 years


----------



## BadHatter

holzfisch said:


> How are they reacting on the increasing amount of traffic in the central area? Are they constructing new public transport systems or is it all by private transport?


There are several metro stations: a branch of line 4 (2 stations), a station on line 8a (to be connected to line 8 in the future) and a trunk line of the 2nd Moscow metro ring, line 11 (the station is open but the ring is under construction, in the future this trunk line will become a part of another line instead).










Along with that, there is the Moscow City station of the Moscow Central Circle (urban rail) opened in 2016, and now there is another urban rail station under construction as part of the Moscow Central Diameters project. The D4 diameter will run parallel to the MCC before going east via overpass, where it will link up with diameter D1, which has a station near Moscow City that will be upgraded in the coming years.


----------



## BadHatter

Heres some recent drone footage of Moscow City where you can see Diameter D4 under construction, after which the drone operator turns around to follow diameter D1 instead.


----------



## the_tower

Isn't the waterfront of the MIBC supposed to bi a big pedestrian green park in some concept of MEGANOM project for moscow embankment ?


----------



## BadHatter

the_tower said:


> Isn't the waterfront of the MIBC supposed to bi a big pedestrian green park in some concept of MEGANOM project for moscow embankment ?


That project was a sort of proof of concept, not a concrete plan. Since that project there have been renovations made to some central embankments, including the embankment that MIBC is on, but they are more traditional than the Meganom project. Just expanding the sidewalks somewhat, covering them in granite, planting a few trees.

Krasnopresnenskaya









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




maps.app.goo.gl





Prechistenskaya









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




maps.app.goo.gl





For more examples of embankments undergoing renovation, check out the according thread in the Moscow sub forum here:









Набережные


Думаю, надо создавать отдельную тему. Уже несколько набережных преобразилось, и есть много хороших фото и коптер-видео, с довольными толпами людей. Например Горький парк, Крымская и т.д. Ещё несколько пооектов в процессе уже сейчас - Зарядье/Москворецкая и Лужники. Скоро будет решаться судьба...




www.skyscrapercity.com





There have been projects done more in Meganom's style but they're on the outskirts, such as the currently UC Mark Chagal embankment in ZIL or the Luzhniki embankment. Unfortunately the google street view for those is either outdated or nonexistent. Here's a link to a blogpost about the Marc Chagal embankment instead (in russian):









ЗИЛ. Набережная Марка Шагала


ЗИЛ умер! Да здравствует ЗИЛАРТ. Земли бывшего огромного завода отдали под застройку домами бизнес класса. Пишут, что реновация полуострова ЗИЛ - это крупнейший проект редевелопмента промзон в Европе. В Москве - это точно визитная карточка этого самого редевелопмента промзон. Именно его будут…




bluesmaker.livejournal.com






Embankments around MIBC are of particular interest because there is a LOT of work to be done. Firstly, the embankment across the river from MIBC, with its signature riverfront view, is in a poor state. There was a project several years ago to reconstruct it by adding pavilions into the hillside, but nothing has happened so far. Furthermore, the entire riverfront west of MIBC, onwards past the third ring road is currently under redevelopment. On the MIBC side of the river, it will unfortunately not be the greenest place, much like the central embankments, as it will be the terminus of a new tollway and a rather large thoroughfare. Still should be pleasant enough, but not the quiet back to nature vibe of the wonderful meganom project. On the other side of the river, development is happening right at the waterfront, with the future road separated from it by homes currently UC (too bad the homes are quiet plain looking, not befitting the waterfront; it took too long to change height requirements there so developers went for simpler projects). The city government promised a nice embankment to link these projects together to be accessible to all.

Here is a link to a thread about the embankment across from MIBC:









Комплекс на набережной Шевченко


Многофункциональный комплекс на набережной Тараса Шевченко Заказчик-застройщик: ОАО "Сити" Авторы проекта: Руководитель авторского колектива Сирота Г.Л., "Моспроект-2", мастерская №6...




www.skyscrapercity.com





And for those not in the know, here's a link to the og Meganom project from the Moscow architecture council (in russian):









Москва-река







archsovet.msk.ru


----------



## the_tower

thanks @BadHatter for the clarification. I do not wish to see the meganom project as it will not happen. No point to have eye candy stuff.


----------



## BadHatter

the_tower said:


> thanks @BadHatter for the clarification. I do not wish to see the meganom project as it will not happen. No point to have eye candy stuff.


Fair enough, I'm sharing just in case people wanna understand what you are referencing. Honestly we still have pretty good stuff going on, I went back to edit the post to add a blogpost about the Chagal embankment, I suggest you check it out. It came out quite nice


----------



## BadHatter

Ded Pikhto said:


> В районе Филевский парк появится парк со спуском к воде
> 
> 
> Парк со спуском к воде появится на набережной напротив жилого комплекса «Береговой» на западе столицы, сообщил главный архитектор Москвы Сергей Кузнецов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stroi.mos.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Замечу, что автодорога на этом участке будет идти не вдоль реки, а за линией домов.




Just a quick update, I found an embankment in the works that will follow the gist of the Meganom idea. It's in the areas around MIBC currently under redevelopment, in an area that will be separated from the avenue. I highlighted it in green


----------



## the_tower

@BadHatter Thanks but I didn't see the chagal embankment pictures, do you have the link of its page?


----------



## BadHatter

raisonnable said:


> Марка Шагала:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЗИЛ. Набережная Марка Шагала
> 
> 
> ЗИЛ умер! Да здравствует ЗИЛАРТ. Земли бывшего огромного завода отдали под застройку домами бизнес класса. Пишут, что реновация полуострова ЗИЛ - это крупнейший проект редевелопмента промзон в Европе. В Москве - это точно визитная карточка этого самого редевелопмента промзон. Именно его будут…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluesmaker.livejournal.com


----------



## the_tower

@BadHatter thanks !
Is this like really old or it is part of the "design" of the embankment? It is all rusted and missing some plates. is it an architectural ensemble ?


----------



## BadHatter

Yea it's designed that way. This used to be the territory of the old ZIL factory so there wasnt much of anything there before

Some of the buildings in the complex have similar rusted elements in the design. And the local brand new park (Тюфелева Роща) has a big rusted concourse. They're trying to highlight this neighborhood's industrial past I suppose.


----------



## the_tower

It's quite original and not that bad. The blending is nice and the chagall embankment looks pretty


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 3 x number of floors have increased and not yet clear | U/C - updates Septeember 2020
Multifunctional residential complex
Capital Group
Location*: _near the "Moscow-city" on Krasnopresnenskaya embankment_
*Architect*: _Sergey Skuratov Architects_
*End of construction - 2021* 








































































01: Capital Towers | Краснопреснeнcкaя нaб., 14 | 294,9м...


Допустим. Складно. Тогда как у других эти же 67/71/67 считаются с учётом 6 подземных? Значит и от 67 надо 6 отнимать, будет 61 этаж у Парк тауэр последним? Значит не зря я 62-й счёл тем этажем, который был выше положенного? Не так. Получается что ниже отметки "0" находиться 5 этажей, но этаж...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## YalnızAdam

Their height should be different from each other to seem better


----------



## Benny H

I wish they could build scrapers like this in Sweden and the other Nordic countries instead of the tiny small high-rise buildings they build here...Karlatower in Gothenburg is the exception so far!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Sydney City *(former "Viewpolis") - variable number of floors
Shenogina street, 2
Architectural bureau "Ostozhenka"
First step: 6-45 floors
Business class
Total living area: 561500 sq m, 6680 apartments
Developer: FSK



























































































ЖК «Сидней Сити», Москва | Жилой комплекс Sydney City на ул. Шеногина, 2 БС: Сидней Сити | Шеногина, вл.2 | 1 оч. | 160м 43 эт |... ЖК «Сидней Сити» (ранее Жилой район Viewpolis) | VK


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Lavrushinsky" - 8-14 fl*
B.Tolmachevsky lane, 5
Developer: Sminex, «Tolmachevsky»
Designer: Speech
IV quarter 2023













































ЖК Лаврушинский от Sminex в ЦАО (Центральном административном округе), акции официального застройщика, отзывы, ход строительства, форум


ЖК Лаврушинский в ЦАО (Центральном административном округе) — ✔ официальный сайт застройщика Sminex. ✔ Отзывы . ✔ Фото (21). ✔ Планировки. ✔ Ход строительства. ✔ Мнения экспертов. ✔ Расположение на карте.




www.novostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Skolkovo park*
Millhouse
212 th sq m










































































В Можайском районе построят деловой квартал «Сколково Парк»


Вот каким он будет




www.the-village.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - River Park | Nagatinsky backwater | industrial zone development* - 2nd phase
Rechnikov Invest
Architecture: ADM Bureau. 

















































































river-park.ru adm-arch.ru novostroev.ru 2-lines.com skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tucson2018

Having gone thru the first 25 pages of this thread, is there such a thing as Downtown Moscow? With historic districts? It appears that Moscow is very spread out, and no problem, if there's subway connecting these areas. I prefer cities where the buildings are all squished together like NYC! But I can see the pluses of building outward of the city, great interrupted views for one. And are all the construction workers Russians or immigrants?


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Business center on 1st Zemelny (Ground) Lane*
Class A with vertical gardening
Architectural Bureau «UNK Project»
Developer: «Action Development»
Metro: 1905 street
Floors: 15
































































bc1905.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

Tucson2018 said:


> Having gone thru the first 25 pages of this thread, is there such a thing as Downtown Moscow? With historic districts? It appears that Moscow is very spread out, and no problem, if there's subway connecting these areas. I prefer cities where the buildings are all squished together like NYC! But I can see the pluses of building outward of the city, great interrupted views for one. And are all the construction workers Russians or immigrants?


Of course, there is a Downtown Moscow with historic districts with low-rise buildings and construction takes place there, but it's not as large-scale as Moscow City, which is located between the Garden and the Third transport ring. Industrial zones and various abandoned places are now being worked out. And also there's a renovation program of the five-story residential buildings of the Soviet period demolition. And in general, Moscow has the shape of an ellipse, plus New Moscow has been attached. The city requires uniform development, but most of all the West, North-West and South-West are developing a little more actively. So the attitude to the center of Moscow is sparing. In Soviet times, it was being barbarously destroyed. And it requires saving.
Workers are mixed, but mostly newcomers. There are houses that are completely built up by Turkish builders.
Historic center is not for new construction





































Пешеходная экскурсия «Переулками Замоскворечья. От Полянки к Ордынке» Неглинная улица в Москве

Example of construction in the downtown
*Elite residential complex "TESSINSKY, 1"*
Developer: INSIGMA GROUP
Architect : S. Skuratov















































Тессинский, 1 - Авторский дом на Бульварном кольце. Скоро старт продаж


Эксклюзивный клубный дом на 77 квартир от именитого архитектора - Сергея Скуратова




tessinsky.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex Vrubel str., 4
Developer: *Inteko
*Metro*: Sokol
*Business class
Floors*: 12















































































vrubel4.ru novostroyki.org
skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "VernadSKY"* - start of works
































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Paveletskaya City" - Residential complex, Dubninskaya str., 59-69 - new high-rise cluster in Moscow - progress October 2020
13 towers* from *9 to 58 floors* 
*1st phase - 2x46fl, 28 fl, 18 and 9 fl.
Business class*
_Danilovsky district of Moscow,_
*Architecture* - *SPEECH Bureau
Developer *- _*MR-group, Level Group*
Author's design of the lobby from *Oleg Klodt Bureau*_
The complex is designed on the principle of a *"vertical city"*
_- closed area, yard-park the size of two football fields with children's and sports fields

areas for promenade;
cafes and bakerie
bank branches, early development center, shopping gallery with supermarket and shops, etc
_







































skyscrapercity.com moskow.estate videocam.online


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Onyx Deluxe" - 109,8 m - 26-32 fl - updates
District*: _SW New Cheryomushki_
*Metro*: _Kaluzhskaya (1.1 km)_
*Street*: _Khersonskaya, 43-7_
*Investor*: _JSC "MSM-invest"_
*Developer*: - _"Tashir-development"_
*Floors*: _26-32_
*Type*: _residental business class_
*Deadline*: _2021







_


















































































cian.ru realty.yandex.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Chkalov" - premium apartments above the shopping arcade - 96 m 2x21 fl - u/c*
Developer: "Аsset management" 
General designer: "Mazal"
Zemlyanoy (Ground) val, 37








































































































domchkalov.com skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

What is being built in the center of Moscow (continued) - *height restriction* 
*Moscow - Aristocratic Club House «Carré Blanc»* - 5 fl - u/c
Developer: «Trading house SHATYOR»
Metro: Kropotkinskaya
Prechistenskaya embankment
3Q 2021





















































































































































realty.yandex.ru carreblanc.moscow


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 5x37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates September-October 2020 - 2nd, 3d phases
Customer*: LLC "Investprofi"
*Architect*: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
*Date of completion:* 2019-2026
*Class*: Business
*Floors*: _5-53_






























































































skyscrapercity.com head-liner.ru


----------



## wakka12

Moscow looks like an amazing city to visit for any architecture lover


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Victory Park Residences - 8 x 11 fl*
Residential complex with underground public space 
Fonchenko Brothers street, 3
*Developer*: Wainbridge
*Designer*: Sergey Skuratov's architectural workshop

































































novostipro.site
















































xn--80az8a.xn skuratov-arch.ru


----------



## Dale

What are they replacing the five-story tenements with ?


----------



## Canzone

Dale said:


> What are they replacing the five-story tenements with ?


First, launch sites are being allocated in the areas of renovation, then monolithic starting houses are being built and put into operation. Then there will be a wave free relocation in the quarters of complex individual development, like this one.












































Instead of these demolished houses








First starting houses given for free
























This is free housing - so don't judge biasedly


















































































































































skyscrapercity.com stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Heart of Capital | 156.8 m 45 fl | 135m 37fl | 131.6m 36fl | 132.9m 36fl | 2x24fl| 71m 3x19fl | u/c - updates September-October 2020 new construction
Deadline*: _2018-2021_
*Class:* _Business_
*Floors:* _19-45_
*Нeight:* _71-156 m
Khoroshevo-Mnevniki - North-Western Administrative District
*Address:* Moscow, Shelepikhinskaya Embankment, 36_
*Developer:* _DONSTROY_
















































































speech.su donstroy.com gk-serdce-stolicy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*New big high-rise cluster of Moscow*


Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Sydney City *(former "Viewpolis") - variable number of floors
> Shenogina street, 2
> Architectural bureau "Ostozhenka"
> First step: 6-45 floors
> Business class
> Total living area: 561500 sq m, 6680 apartments
> Developer: FSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 590903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЖК «Сидней Сити», Москва | Жилой комплекс Sydney City на ул. Шеногина, 2 БС: Сидней Сити | Шеногина, вл.2 | 1 оч. | 160м 43 эт |... ЖК «Сидней Сити» (ранее Жилой район Viewpolis) | VK


*Start of works*








vk.com/albums


----------



## BlueBalls

Powerful flex from moscow


----------



## Frenchlover

Canzone said:


> First, launch sites are being allocated in the areas of renovation, then monolithic starting houses are being built and put into operation. Then there will be a wave free relocation in the quarters of complex individual development, like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of these demolished houses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First starting houses given for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is free housing - so don't judge biasedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscrapercity.com stroi.mos.ru


I'm very impressed by these relocations programs. Are they generalized in the whole Moscow Metro Area or only in Moscow City?
How are they funded if the relocation is free for the inhabitants ?
Is it paid by the rights to build 3 times more housings than before and so, by the sellings or the rents of the additional flats?
Thx for the answers if somebody get them.


----------



## BadHatter

The relocations were only available to residents of a select series of mass pre-fab housing (and a few regular older buildings that investors were keen to get their grubby hands on). Residents of each building took a vote on whether to join the program. The relocation is funded partially by taxes and partially by building commercial units along with free ones. Since these homes are being built on top of housing mainly from the 60s, they're located in established neighborhoods with good transport links and not too far from the city center. On top of this, some of the neighborhoods are ex working class areas built to be in close proximity to a factory, now part of the rust belt. Which means even more land for redevelopment. I can confirm all this because there are currently two renovation tower blocks going up right outside my window lol. 

The program is limited to the federal subject of moscow as it is an initiative of the moscow city government. The moscow city government has vast territories outside the city proper as well, so the program touches parts of the wider metro area (most people live in the city proper anyway, the metro area is a minority). There have been talks of expanding this program nationwide recently. Whether or not the moscow housing standars will follow remains to be seen. I mean even this new housing is pretty utilitarian, and from what I understand they dont plan to play around with neighborhood planning like earlier renders suggested. But its whatever, it's still a lot better than the current state of things.


----------



## Canzone

Frenchlover said:


> I'm very impressed by these relocations programs. Are they generalized in the whole Moscow Metro Area or only in Moscow City?
> How are they funded if the relocation is free for the inhabitants ?
> Is it paid by the rights to build 3 times more housings than before and so, by the sellings or the rents of the additional flats?
> Thx for the answers if somebody get them.


 I'll add.  
Yes, you are right, but there's no need to build 3 times more housings - surplus housing will amount 10-20% (may be more - houses are built high, sometimes reaching 30 floors, sales can be good) - these apartments are put on the market. The renovation program provides for the possibility of paying extra for additional meters at a price less than the current market price for those who want to increase their living space.
*Map of five-story buildings and other houses of the Khrushchev-Brezhnev era, intended for demolition all around Moscow and New Moscow in the bottom left*











*Number of houses in Moscow districts for demolition - 5173 !!! This number will be increased. This is only the first stage. *


----------



## Frenchlover

Canzone said:


> I'll add.
> Yes, you are right, but there's no need to build 3 times more housings - surplus housing will amount 10-20% (may be more - houses are built high, sometimes reaching 30 floors, sales can be good) - these apartments are put on the market. The renovation program provides for the possibility of paying extra for additional meters at a price less than the current market price for those who want to increase their living space.
> *Map of five-story buildings and other houses of the Khrushchev-Brezhnev era, intended for demolition all around Moscow and New Moscow in the bottom left*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Number of houses in Moscow districts for demolition - 5173 !!! This number will be increased. This is only the first stage. *


Thx for the answers, but the map you talked about isn't in the post?


----------



## Canzone

don't you see the maps?


----------



## Frenchlover

No it's not in the post, only the title but not clickable


----------



## Canzone

Frenchlover said:


> No it's not in the post, only the title but not clickable


They are picture maps, they are not clickable


----------



## Frenchlover




----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional complex with public spaces and a cinema - 21 fl*
«Tsimailo Lyashenko & Partners»
Druzhinnikovskaya street, 15 - Presnensky district
Metro: Krasnopresnenskaya
























stroi.mos.ru








skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

Turning abandoned industrial zones into a garden city with 30-story towers
*Moscow - Residential quarter "Balance" - 96,5 m - 20 towers x 30 fl
Ryazansky ave, 26
Metro:* Ryazansky prospect, Okskaya
*Developer*: Glavstroy
*Designer*: Ginzburg architects
*Materials*: brick, glass, aluminum



































































































































































*First phase*
















get-balance.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - AFI Park* - 25 fl 
Academician Chelomey street
Developer: AFI Development
Metro: Kaluzhskaya (700 m) 
































zhkvmsk.ru zen.yandex.ru afi-park.com skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Composition 24" | 3x8fl |u/с
Developer*: U-Development
*Architectural Bureau* «Tsimailo, Lyashenko and partners»
*Landscape design* - architectural firm «Mad Architects»
*Business class
Khavskaya str., 24
End of construction* - 2021 
















































nikaestate.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Residential quarter on the Moskva-river "Coastal" (Beregovoy)*
_Second phase of construction_
*Customer & developer:* *"Glavstroy"*,
*Architectural concept:* _architectural Studio *"Art - group Kamen"*_
*Beautification & landscaping concept:* _landscape company "*Arteza"*_ 
_Premium class_
*District*_: Filyovsky Park_
































































*start of works*
























novostroy.ru mos.ru 360tv.ru mymsk.online stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

Some changes and updates in the project *Shopping-entertainment center "Paveletsky"
Now "Paveletskaya plaza"*


Canzone said:


> stroi.mos.ru
> 
> razvitie_metro_msk kidrobot skyscrapercity.com


*Moscow - Shopping-entertainment center "Paveletskaya plaza" with a roof-shell under Paveletskaya square +park with walkways, public spaces, cafes and a fountain

Designer:* _APEX Design Bureau LLC._
*Customer:* _Paveletskaya square LLC_.
*Concept:* _American architectural studio "5 + Design"_
*Area* _will exceed 70 thousand square meters_
*Address:*_ Zatsepsky Val street_
*Parking:* _270 cars_
*End of construction:* _end_ _2021_























































































































































stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

*"Comcity" - office park and residential area in New Moscow - 2nd phase
Multifunctional business complex of class A+ .
Developer*: PF Real Estate Russia
*General Contractor*: Renaissance Construction
Kiev highway

































*New construction*
























































stroi.mos.ru ppfrealestate.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Symbol" - updates September 2020
30 buildings
Height* - _5 - 27 fl_
*Designed for about 19 000 residents.
Master plan of the former industrial zone renovation*: first phase - _British Bureau – UHA London LDA Design._
*Developer*: «Donstroy»
*Deadline*: _2018, 2019, 2021_ 








*Second phase*




































































































donstroy.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential complex "Achievement" - 21-28 fl
Developer*: _Sminex_
_Ostankino, Academician Korolev street, 21_
*Floors*: 21-28
























novostroy.ru










































































*Sales office*
















domkad.ru icube.ru novostroy.ru vsa.moscow


----------



## Canzone

Some updates about:
*Moscow - MOD | 4th st. Maryina Grove, 12 | 200 m 2х9-3х55 fl | housing, offices and creative space - preparation*
Developer: *MR Group*
Designer: *Kleinewelt Architekten
5 buildings - height 9-55 floors
business class*
Metro*: Maryina rosha (grove), Rizhskaya*









































































domkad.ru novostroy.ru mod.moscow


----------



## Benny H

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - residential complex "Achievement" - 21-28 fl
> Developer*: _Sminex_
> _Ostankino, Academician Korolev street, 21_
> *Floors*: 21-28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novostroy.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sales office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> domkad.ru icube.ru novostroy.ru vsa.moscow


This is fantastic!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Silver fountain» (last updates)
Developer:* _«Etalon Group»
Project from architectural Bureau «SPEECH»_
*Locatin:* _Moscow, metro station «Alekseevskaya», Novoalekseevskaya str., 16_
*Floors:* _3-22_
*Ceilings:* _3.25 m_
*End of construction:* _2020, 2021_




























































































































realty.yandex.ru pronovostroiki.ru mosnew.ru skyscrapercity.com novostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Kazakov Grand Loft - 11 fl*
Developer: Coldy
Business class
IV q 2022
Metro: Kurskaya
Kazakov st., 7

















































































novostroy.ru kazakov-loft.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Taller Loft - 2x12*
Developer: Coldy
Ergonomic class A business loft in Paveletsky business district
2022

























































coldy.ru taller-loft.ru







skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 0scart

Amazing projects! Is Moscow a safe city? I heard that St. Petersburg is the most dangerous city in Russia but I am now sure.


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 3 x number of floors have increased and not yet clear | U/C - updates November 2020
Multifunctional residential complex
Capital Group
Location*: _near the "Moscow-city" on Krasnopresnenskaya embankment_
*Architect*: _Sergey Skuratov Architects_
*End of construction - 2021*
























































































skyscrapercity.com ALEXEYvonBOCK .skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Level "Prichalny" (berthing) - 33 fl*
Prichalny dr., 8
Metro: Shelepikha
Developer: "Level Group"
IV q. 2023
Business class
































































наш.дом.рф level.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Régisseur" (Film Director) 30-39-49 fl - November 2020*
Wilhelm Pieck, 3
*Metro:* VDNKh
*Developer*: FSK
*Designer*: Architectural Company "Meerson & Voronova"































































































fsk.ru/rezhiser


----------



## Canzone

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Will towers | 6 towers 184,8 - 200m - 52-56 fl | 1 phase - 3 towers | u/c
> Developer*: uez
> *Designer*: Olimprojekt
> *Deadline*: - IV q 2023
> Ramenki, Minskaya street
> *Metro*: Minskaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cian.ru novostroy.ru best-novostroy.ru











skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential complex "Poklonnaya, 9" - 128,7 m 32 fl
Developer: *ANT Development
Poklonnaya street, 9
*Metro:* Victory park
Premium-class
2023








































































































cian.ru p9.moscow


----------



## salmanbina

Moscow is amazing I love to visit there


----------



## Canzone

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Sydney City *(former "Viewpolis") - variable number of floors
> Shenogina street, 2
> Architectural bureau "Ostozhenka"
> First step: 6-45 floors
> Business class
> Total living area: 561500 sq m, 6680 apartments
> Developer: FSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 590903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЖК «Сидней Сити», Москва | Жилой комплекс Sydney City на ул. Шеногина, 2 БС: Сидней Сити | Шеногина, вл.2 | 1 оч. | 160м 43 эт |... ЖК «Сидней Сити» (ранее Жилой район Viewpolis) | VK


*Some changes in project "Sydney City" development - 6-30-45-55-60+ fl - u/c





















*








*

























































































fsk.ru/shenogina














domkad.ru*


----------



## YalnızAdam

⬆ ⬆ ⬆ 
It is better now.


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - updates November 2020
2 combined towers*
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)
Developer: «Grand city»
Multifunctional complex*
Customer: *"GrandTitle"*
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"
Floors - 62*
















*+ Capital towers*








































*September 2020*








ALEXEYvonBOCK skyscrapercity.com vk.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - club house "TURGENEV" - 8 fl
Developer*: PSO Neostroy
*Architectural Bureau*: Building Design Architectuur, Wolterinck (Netherlands), Squire&Partners (Britain)
*Metro*: Sretensky Boulevard, Sukharevskaya
*Class*: Premium
2022
























































































turgenev-dom.ru


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Canzone, are you the only person posting pictures?


----------



## Canzone

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Canzone, are you the only person posting pictures?


Previously, others used to post, but now they must have become too lazy to do it here  - so I took it into my own hands and since new projects appear almost every day, there is a desire to share.


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Canzone said:


> Previously, others used to post, but now they must have become too lazy to do it here  - so I took it into my own hands and since new projects appear almost every day, there is a desire to share.


Alright, thank you so much...


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Alright, thank you so much...


One more question: where is your information coming from?


----------



## Dale

Canzone said:


> Previously, others used to post, but now they must have become too lazy to do it here  - so I took it into my own hands and since new projects appear almost every day, there is a desire to share.


Appreciate your dedication!


----------



## Canzone

spoortje nijverdal said:


> One more question: where is your information coming from?


The basis is the main Moscow forum. To clarify details about developers and construction progress, architects, more renderings I use official construction sites, such as for example cian.ru/novostrojki novostroy.ru realty.yandex.ru, official projects sites and many others. I always put links.


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Canzone said:


> The basis is the main Moscow forum. To clarify details about developers and construction progress, architects, more renderings I use official construction sites, such as for example cian.ru/novostrojki novostroy.ru realty.yandex.ru, official projects sites and many others. I always put links.


Okidoki, I understand. 
Thank you so much Canzone..


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Astris" - Deluxe Residences on Kosygina 21
Developer: *Institute of Economics of Housing and Communal Services
*Architecture*: Mikhael Belov
*Deadline*: 4 q. 2020
*Metro:* Sparrow Hills (Vorobyovy gory)








































































































































astris.luxuries kos21.ru cian.ru astris.dax-realty.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Yandex headquarters in Moscow ~70m
Developer: MR Group
Gagarinsky district of Moscow
Kosygina str., 15 |
Metro: Sparrow Hills (Vorobyovy gory) 
Architecture: London bureau* *PLP Architecture, APEX and RTDA*








































































the-village.ru tass.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Rob197588

- edited: please leave out the politics in a project discussion thread, thanks.


----------



## regis15

This is a forum about ARCHITECTURE. There are a bunch of political forums on the internet.


----------



## ogonek

Rob197588 said:


> wow fantastic projects good architecture too..but lets not forget its a non democratic country where opposition leaders get poisoned and Passenger planes get shot down


Take the noodles off your ears


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Villa Grace"*
Construction and reconstruction in the center of Moscow
*Developer*: Stroytex
Pozharsky lane, 5A
*Metro*: Kropotkinskaya, Culture Park
































































































villagrace.ru imperiumgroup.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Canzone, do they build eco friendly in Moscow ( and Russia )? 
Co2 neutral?


----------



## CGI

We do not have huge state subsidies and it is impossible to get such fabulous profits from "ecology" as in EU.


----------



## Canzone

Модные тенденции на рынке новостроек: eco-friendly - here's an article about this translate.google.com will help.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential and office complex "Aquatoria" - 74 m 22 fl - updates November 2020
General contractor* - _Acons Group_
*Developer* - Wainbridge
*Deadline* - _2022_
*Class* - _Business_
*Floors* - _11-22_
*Address* - _Leningrad Highway, 69_




_















_
























































































ЖК AQUATORIA | VK realty.yandex.ru


----------



## Dale

Damn! Seems like nearly everything Canzone posts is u/c or at least in site prep. Is this one of Moscow’s biggest booms ever ?


----------



## Canzone

Dale said:


> Damn! Seems like nearly everything Canzone posts is u/c or at least in site prep. Is this one of Moscow’s biggest booms ever ?


There were great booms of mass construction before for a wide range of population, but now there's a boom in luxury real estate construction, renovation program and business class.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Club House in Gazetny (Newspaper) lane"
Construction in the center
Gazetny (Newspaper) lane, 13/15*
24 premium apartments
*Developer*: Active Center
*Metro*: Okhotny ryad















































































On the place of this building








novostroy-m.ru cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential area «ALIA» 27fl + Rostec city + City on the river Tushino 2018 = new cluster
Developer:* ASTERUS
*Architectural Bureau*: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill
Lyotnaya (Flight) street, 95b
*Metro*: Spartak, Tushinskaya





























































































+ *Rostec city*








alia.moscow cian.ru realty.yandex.ru Alia


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Canzone said:


> Модные тенденции на рынке новостроек: eco-friendly - here's an article about this translate.google.com will help.


Thank you, its all clear to me now...
They made a good start of something very important.....


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Architect" 3 x 28-46-47 fl. - updates November 2020*
Academician Volgin, 2
*Metro*: Kaluzhskaya
*Developer*: FSK
*Designer*: Ingrad-Project
*Foors*: 3 x 28-46-47




























































































































































































fsk.ru/arhitektor realty.yandex.ru novostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Reconstruction of multifunctional educational and business center «Zenit» (blue tooth) of the Academy of national economy (long-term construction since early 1990s.) for modern needs 
Developer*: *fsk-lider*
*Architect: Yakov Belopolsky, Nikolai Lyutomsky, Luciano Perini
Metro: South-West
Address: Vernadskogo ave, 82
Deadline: 2022
How abandoned complex looked before 2018*








*Just after the start of reconstruction*








*November 2020*
















*It will look like as it was planned earlier (quite modern), but was not completed*
























drumsk.ru the-village.ru stroi.mos.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## the_tower

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Reconstruction of multifunctional educational and business center «Zenit» (blue tooth) of the Academy of national economy (long-term construction since early 1990s.) for modern needs
> Developer*: *fsk-lider*
> *Architect: Yakov Belopolsky, Nikolai Lyutomsky, Luciano Perini
> Metro: South-West
> Address: Vernadskogo ave, 82
> Deadline: 2022
> How abandoned complex looked before 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just after the start of reconstruction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *November 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It will look like as it was planned earlier (quite modern), but was not completed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drumsk.ru the-village.ru stroi.mos.ru skyscrapercity.com


It's good to see this abandoned tower not abandoned anymore


----------



## YalnızAdam

It still looks bad. It should'nt have been pure blue glass.


----------



## Canzone

YalnızAdam said:


> It still looks bad. It should'nt have been pure blue glass.


According to the present glazing, the tower will not be so bright blue, it will have a pale, almost white hue, And the picture-rendering is from those old times.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - HILL8 - updates November 2020 - 15 fl*
_Address_: *Peace Avenue, 95*
_Apartment complex and business center
Developer_: *Company «Hill-City» (City-XXI Century)*
_Architectural studio_:* ABD architects.*
_Energy-efficient technologies usage
Design project of the hall - Karim Rashid.
Total area_ - *40 000 sq m*.
_The eco-complex_ - *295 apartments 35 - 130 sq m - access to the roof*.
_Date of completion_: *4Q 2020*






























































realty.yandex.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - RED7 | Academician Sakharov Avenue / Garden Ring | 78m 19 fl - updates November 2020 | u/c
Type of housing:* _Ressidential elite complex_
*Developer*: _Group Of Companies "Basis"_
*Architectural partner*: _MVRDV architectural Bureau (Netherlands)_
*Apartment interiors*: _Interior architecture Studio i29, Architectural Bureau of Oleg Klodt_
*The interiors of the public spaces*: _Studio Sabine Marcelis_
*General designer*: _Design Bureau "APEX"_
*Address:* _Academician Sakharov Avenue / Garden Ring_ 
































































































































































realty.yandex.ru archi.ru imperiumgroup.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Headquarters of public joint-stock company "Novatek"
Developer: Sherwood Premier* (subsidiary of "NOVATEK»)
*Architecture - Speech*
Leninsky Ave., 90/2
*Metro*: «Vernadskogo ave.»





































*Summer 2020*
















*November 2020*
















freelancejob.ru novostroy.ru putevi-l.ru spectrum-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - City Bay | Volokolamsk highway, 93-97 | 4 x 250m |177m 4 x 54fl + others - u/c - updates Autumn 2020*
_Residential complex will consist of four blocks: *Atlantic, Pacific, Indian, North* - by the names of 4 oceans. Buildings with different storeys from 12 to 54 fl - first phase._
*Developer: MR-Group
Architecture*: _*KAMEN architects*_
*Metro*: _Tushinskaya
Business-class_
























































































































































*October 2020*








*November 2020*
















SALDONIN.RU novostroy.ru cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex business-class "Richard"* - 8 - 27 fl
*Developer*: fsk
*Designer*: AB atrium
Sorge street, 9
*Metro*: Polezhaevskaya
*2022*



























































































prorus.ru fsk.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Residential complex «Allegoria Mosca» 
Developer: M Technology (group of companies «Stroyteks»)*
str. Ostozhenka, 6, b. 1
*Metro*: Kropotkinskaya
The complex will have an art gallery and a center for the study and prospective development of Moscow,
Museum exhibition space - 1.7 th sq m
















































































































































































































metrium.ru mskguru.ru timeproperty.ru novostroycity.ru stroi.mos.ru novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - City residences "Spires" | 98m 2x26 fl | 81,5m 22fl - updates Autumn 2020 - u/c*
_Premium-class_
*Floors*: 18-26
*Parking*: underground
*Deadline*: 2021
*Developer: TEKTA Group
Architect: Kim Yong Gir (Arching)
Address*: Nezhinskaya, 5
*Metro*: Minskaya
_543 apartments 38 - 279 sq m 




_





























































































































* Bathroom







*








spires.ru realtymax.ru new-flat.com ochakovo-matveevskoe.com cian.ru realty.yandex.ru novostroy.ru
October 2020








skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Sky" 51-52 fl - progress November 2020*
_*Area*: Ramenki (Moscow)
*Building area*: 45700 sqm
*Floors*: 51-52
*Нeight*: 176 m
*Parking spaces*: underground for 940 cars
*Developer*: Capital Group, ANTTEQ-City
*Construction period*: 4Q 2020 - commissioning
*Investor*: "Stroyproekt"_
























































*View from "Sky"*
















skyscrapercity.com vsnr.ru
+ *Moscow City November 2020*








Ivanko Musinov


----------



## Canzone

*Redevelopment of Moscow industrial zones - Residential complex "Metropoliya (Metropolis)" - 99,3 m - 11х30 fl - November 2020 - u/c (will be more buildings)
Developer*: *MR-GROUP
Architecture: SPEECH 
Buildings are named after megacities: *_London, New York, Rome, Moscow, Paris, Berlin, Tokyo_*. 
The second phase includes: *_Vienna, Saint Petersburg, Stockholm and Venice_
South-Eastern district of Moscow
*Metro*: Volgogradsky ave
Business Class
11 buildings
*Completion*: 2022 























































































































novostroy.ru icube.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - MR Group presented concept of its new project "Symphony 34"*
Tower A: *Graphit* - *54 fl*
Tower B: *Silver* - *49 fl*
Tower C: *Crystal* - *43 fl*
Tower D: *Siena* - *36 fl* 








**
voms.ru mr-group.ru


Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Residential complex "Symphony 34" - 4 towers - 36 to 54 fl
> Developer*: MR Group
> *Designer*: Kleinewelt Architekten
> Business class
> *Metro*: "Dmitrovskaya"
> 2-nd khutorskaya str., 34
> _changes are possible_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscrapercity.com domkad.ru


----------



## Dale

Is Moscow still Lin lockdown or is life getting back to normal ?


----------



## Tucson2018

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - MR Group presented concept of its new project "Symphony 34"*
> Tower A: *Graphit* - *54 fl*
> Tower B: *Silver* - *49 fl*
> Tower C: *Crystal* - *43 fl*
> Tower D: *Siena* - *36 fl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> voms.ru mr-group.ru


it's nice to see square towers being built again, I'm getting tired of seeing so many of these iconic towers being designed/built.


----------



## Canzone

Dale said:


> Is Moscow still Lin lockdown or is life getting back to normal ?


Mask, glove mode - noncompliance may result in a fine. Moving around the city up to 65+ is free. For 65+ social travel cards are blocked. Bars and restaurants are closed after 23.00. Temporary distance learning has been introduced in universities and schools. Many companies and enterprises are working. Construction sites are not closed.


----------



## Fotografer

Are there any progress in project Zaha Hadid Smart City?


----------



## Canzone

Fotografer said:


> Are there any progress in project Zaha Hadid Smart City?


Construction hasn't started yet.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Business center "iCity" | Shmitovsky driveway, 37 | 256,7 m - 62 fl | 141,2 - 34 fl | u/c - updates Autumn 2020 
«MB-Project Bureau LLC»
Developer:* *MR-GROUP
Project author: JAHN architects (Helmut Jahn) / TPO pride
Deadline*: *2023
Floors*: *Time Tower (62 fl) & Space Tower (34 fl) 
Аrea*: * 260 th sq m







*








































October 2020








mb-proekt.ru skyscrapercity.com mr-group.ru mcity.ru


----------



## Canzone

*A large business center will be built in the Big City area. Address: 2nd Magistralnaya St., 3














skyscrapercity.com*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - ZIL-South development - «Shagal city» - 9-29 fl - first phase
Developer*: Etalon
*Designer*: Buromoscow
str. Avtozavodskaya, 23/65, 23/66, Mark Shagal embankment
*Metro*: ZIL, Tekhnopark
IV q 2023





























































































































webcam.exdesign.ru avaho.ru vk.com stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Intelligent» - 3x28 fl*
Developer: Mosinzhproekt
Designer: Speech
Metro: Electrozavodskaya
Semyonovskaya emb., 3
dom-intelligent.ru































































novostroy.ru stroi.mos.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Multifunctional residential complex "City Park" | 75,3 m 6-21 fl. - updates
Moscow, City district: Central*
_Urban area_: *Presnensky*
_Street_ *Mantulinskaya, 7*
_Metro_: *Vystavochnaya (Exhibitional)*
_Terraced construction of variable height_: *from 6 to 21 floors*
_Developer_: *Group of companies «Monarch»*
_Architecture_: *London Bureau John McAslan*
_Class of housing_: *Premium*
_Property type_: *Apartments, flats*
_Completion_: *2019 - 2021* (some phases)








*Summer-Autumn 2020*
















*October-November 2020







*








































































avaho.ru cian.ru vk.com citypark.moscow skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Microdistrict "Sadovye Kvartaly (Garden quarters)" | u/c - updates Autumn 2020 - 4-16 fl




Deadline:* 2020-2021
*Developer:* Inteko
*Architecture:* _"Sergey Skuratov Architects", "BUREAU:500", TPO Reserve, Ostozhenka architectural Bureau, AM, "Speech", "Project Meganom", A-B Studio, architectural Bureau "Vostok" (East). _
*Foreign partners:*_ ex chief architect of Barcelona Jose Acebilho (consultant on the structure of the neighborhood). Waterman International (consultant on the design of engineering systems and structures)_
*House class:* Premium
*Number of buildings:* 35
*Ceiling height:* 3.35 -4 m
*Address:* str. Usachev, 11 - Khamovniki
*Metro:* Sportivnaya























































































































































































































*September 2020*
















skyscrapercity.com realty.yandex.ru sadkvartal.ru cian.ru skuratov-arch.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - AFI SQUARE business center - 13-20 fl
Headquarters of Tinkoff
Address*: Gruzinsky (Georgian) Val, 11
*Metro*: Belorusskaya
*Developer*: AFI Development
*Architecture*: SPEECH Bureau
































































































tadviser.ru metropolis-group.ru AFI SQUARE afi-square.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential quarter «Zolotoy (Golden)» - de-lux block - 2-6 fl - historical development (restoration)
+ new buildings
Location: *Balchug island opposite the Kremlin
*Area*: 1.7 hectares, 66 th sq m 
*Material*: stone.
*Deadline*: 2 quarter 2021
*Developer*. Capital Group.
*Architecture*: Speech architectural Bureau.
*Lobby, public space design*: British Bureau 1508 London
*Territory design*: Gillespies Bureau
zolotoy.top/ru
































































































































*View from*
















*November-December 2020*
























kommersant.ru zolotoy.top/ru avaho.ru novostroy.ru


----------



## cinematic.flight

Moscow new city drone music video through Microsoft Flight Simulator


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional residential complex "West Garden" - November 2020
Developer*: _INTEKO Group_
*Address*: _Minskaya st_.
Аrea _20 hectares
227 000 sq m of real estate
144 300 sq m of residential housing
5 000 sq m of non-residential premises
1,450 Parking spaces
Four 16-storey buildings_ of *business class*
_Seven buildings_ of *premium class*
_Three buildings_ of *de Luxe class* - 9-12 floors
*End of construction* - _I q 2022







_































































novostroy-m.ru novostroev.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Present» | Vinnitskaya str., 8 / 97.9 m 3x28fl / u/c
Developer*: "Center-Invest"
*Metro*: Ramenki
Business class
4th quarter 2022








































































































































skyscrapercity.com novostroyki.org cian.ru realty.yandex.ru


----------



## Canzone

*The Residences at Mandarin Oriental, Moscow - restoration, reconstruction and new construction - right in front of the Kremlin - 4 fl*
Central administrative district, Sofiyskaya embankment
*Metro*: "Borovitskaya"
*Class*: premium
*Developer*: Capital Group
Managed by the Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group
*Archtecture:* Sergey Skuratov, Ilya Utkin
*Interior designer:* Pierre-Yves Rochon
*Number of apartments:* 28
*Commissioning*: 1st qu 2021








































































































































*Retoration of buildings 19 century*
























































































*November 2020*
















new-flat.com наш.дом.рф/сервисы moresidences.ru SALDONIN.RU


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - National space centre - Headquarters of "Roscosmos" - 248 m - 60+ fl - 2022 - u/с - updates November-December 2020
Designer:* _UNK project_
*Developer:*_ JSC «Mosinzhproekt»_
*Central gallery*: _545 m long_
*Address:* _Myasishchev street in the area of Filуovsky Park
*Metro*: «Fili», «Bagrationovskaya»_
250 th m²
*Deadline*: 2023























































































































skyscrapercity.com hlamer.ru archi.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 5x37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates November-December 2020 - 2nd, 3d phases
Customer*: LLC "Investprofi"
*Architecture*: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
*Deadline:* 2019-2026
*Metro*: Shelepikha
*Class*: Business
*Floors*: _5-53_ 















































































































































































move.ru head-liner.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Apartment complex "A-Residence" | 5х5-9fl | u/c - updates Desember 2020
Developer*: _O1 Properties, Avrasis Limited_
*Parking*: _underground_
*Housing Class*: _Elite_
*Architectural concept*: _"Tsimailo Lyashenko & Partners"_
*Address*: _Central Administrative District - Zamoskvorechye - metro Paveletskaya - Sadovnicheskaya embankment - Island Balchug_
*Deadline*: _2021-22_
































































































icube.ru a-residence.ru cian.ru 
































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Big seven» - 7x17 fl
Developer*: Specialized developer "Belstroy"
*Deadline*: 3Q 2022
Moscow, Bogorodskoe, Krasnobogatyrskaya street
*Metro*: Preobrazhenskaya square
*Class*: Business
























































































novostroy-m.ru cian.ru realty.yandex.ru


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

What about other Russian cities? Still full of those old an grey Soviet blocks?


----------



## Canzone

spoortje nijverdal said:


> What about other Russian cities? Still full of those old an grey Soviet blocks?


I know some threads:








Russian Cities | Руски градови | Российские Города


Астрахань. Astrakhan, population 534,000.




www.skyscrapercity.com












Rosja to nie tylko Moskwa (zdjęcia i filmy)







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Canzone said:


> I know some threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Cities | Руски градови | Российские Города
> 
> 
> Астрахань. Astrakhan, population 534,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosja to nie tylko Moskwa (zdjęcia i filmy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Thank you again, miss.


----------



## Canzone

\
*Moscow - club house "Ordynka, 25" - 6 fl* - _symbiosis of historical XVIII century buildings and modern architecture - updates
November 2020 - commissioning_
*Developer*: Insigma
_74 flats and 16 apartments_
*Metro*: Polyanka, Tretyakovskaya
*Architecture*: Architects of Invention
*Address*: Malaya Ordynka street, 25
*Class*: Elite
*Floors:* 6
























































































































































ordynka.ru ordynka.ww.estate xoms.ru intermarksavills.ru


----------



## GeneratorNL

There's some really high-quality architecture on this page! I like it a lot!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Hotel complex with apartments - Communications house on Novy Arbat reconstruction
Developer*: "Business real estate"JS FC "Sistema" (System)
*Design*: Creative production Association "RESERVE"
*Metro*: Arbatskaya
Deadline: 2023
*Before*








*After*
































stroi.mos.ru








*+ Novy Arbat facades re-cladding of the houses from the 60s*
















*1960s *








skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dale

Seems like nothing in Moscow is left untouched!


----------



## Bartek78

wow, impressive. both the scale and the quality. is it me, or the standard of new investments has changed overtime and their style is now less "byzantine" than a few years back?
Greetings from Warsaw!


----------



## Canzone

Bartek78 said:


> wow, impressive. both the scale and the quality. is it me, or the standard of new investments has changed overtime and their style is now less "byzantine" than a few years back?
> Greetings from Warsaw!


The Chief Architect of Moscow has changed, and the style in architecture has also changed. Previously, the mayor of Moscow was Yu.M. Luzhkov and during his time many urban planning mistakes were made - for example, with the Voentorg store, which was rebuilt from a historical 1913 building into the barbarian "byzantine" style in 2003 which can be good in its own way somewhere else but not in historical places.








news.myseldon.com


----------



## Mr Bricks

Some really great stuff!


----------



## Bartek78

Canzone said:


> The Chief Architect of Moscow has changed, and the style in architecture has also changed. Previously, the mayor of Moscow was Yu.M. Luzhkov and during his time many urban planning mistakes were made - for example, with the Voentorg store, which was rebuilt from a historical 1913 building into the barbarian "byzantine" style in 2003 which can be good in its own way somewhere else but not in historical places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.myseldon.com


by "byzantyne" i meant a somewhat unbalanced decorative style that tries to be overly "historic" or overly "futuristic". The recent developments seem more toned down and balanced, have better proportions, materials. i like it.

Taken aside urban planning i don't think the Chief Architect of Moscow has a say on the taste of the investors, has he?

btw, in regard to urban planning – how do the new districts of skyscrapers look from street level? do those highrises have retail, cafes etc on the ground floor or rather only office lobbies? how's the public space between them? could you please recommend me a dedicated thread in the Russian section of skyscrapercity.com?


----------



## BadHatter

Most of the new projects that arent singular buildings have pretty decent street level greening. Most are mixed use as well so yea there is usually some retail space available.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow State University Technological Valley (Innovative Scientific and Technological Center of Moscow State University **«**Vorobyovy Gory (Sparrow Hills)»








First phase - cluster "Lomonosov"





























*








*skyscrapercity.com*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Level Michurinsky | Ozernaya, 7 | 20 fl - 2 x 35 fl - 2 x 42 fl - 57 fl | preparation
Developer*: Level Group
*Designer*: Speech
*Metro*: Michurinsky prospect
*







skyscrapercity.com*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Sydney City" - 6-30-45-55+ fl - u/c - updates April 2021*
Shenogina street, 2
Architectural bureau "Ostozhenka"
First step: 6-45 floors
Business class
Total living area: 561500 sq m, 6680 apartments
Developer: FSK












































































































cian.ru realty.yandex.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Taller Loft - new concept*
Developer: Coldy
Paveletsky business district





























COLDY | Taller







coldy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - High Life | Letnikovskaya,11 - 6 x 24-48 fl. - more details*
Developer: Pioneer
Designer: ADM Architects































































facebook.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Restoration of the 1929 Narkomfin Building by Moisei Ginzburg

Before:









After:


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Theater quarter" 4x26 fl. - updates April 2021*
_Raspletina street, Shchukino district, Oktyabrskoe field metro station (1.2 km)_,
*Developer: KROST
Deadline:* I quarter 2023 
_Modern reading of the heritage of the great architects I.A. Fomin, A.V. Shchusev, I. V. Zholtovsky_








































































































































krost.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Tower "CITY" - Proposed project (2 versions - concept) for the "Bagration" bridge reconstruction (deconstruction)
Kamen*
































































kamen.ru


----------



## KlausDiggy

crazy


----------



## Mr Bricks

Sydney City looks like Nine Elms in London


----------



## Flamming_Python

How the hell are the lifts supposed to work is my question


----------



## RayMcK

Mr Bricks said:


> Sydney City looks like Nine Elms in London


only better...


----------



## Flamming_Python

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - "Theater quarter" 4x26 fl. - updates April 2021*
> _Raspletina street, Shchukino district, Oktyabrskoe field metro station (1.2 km)_,
> *Developer: KROST
> Deadline:* I quarter 2023
> _Modern reading of the heritage of the great architects I.A. Fomin, A.V. Shchusev, I. V. Zholtovsky_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krost.ru skyscrapercity.com


I like this one though 

Neo-Stalinism blended with Neo-Byzantism, with a bit of that King of the Gypsies decor in the interior too.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Quite fitting for Russia.


----------



## Benny H

Mr Bricks said:


> Quite fitting for Russia.


Yes, but actually it's look much better than modern style boxes whitout any decorative features!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Symphony 34" - 4 towers - 36 to 54 fl - updates April 2021*
Tower A: *Graphit* - *54 fl*
Tower B: *Silver* - *49 fl*
Tower C: *Crystal* - *43 fl*
Tower D: *Siena* - *36 fl* 
*Developer*: MR Group
*Designer*: Kleinewelt Architekten
Business class
*Metro*: "Dmitrovskaya"
2-nd Khutorskaya str., 34














































































































youtube.com skyscrapercity.com vk.com mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Lavrushinsky" - 8-14 fl - updates April 2021*
B.Tolmachevsky lane, 5 - metro: Tretyakovskaya
Developer: Sminex, «Tolmachevsky»
Designer: Speech
IV quarter 2023







































































sminex.com novostroy.ru novostroev.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Russkiye sezony (Russian seasons)" *
_Pyatnitskaya str., Klimentovsky lane_
*Metro*: Novokuznetskaya, Tretyakovskaya
*Architecture*: Pavel Andreev Workshop (AM Gran)
*Specialized developer:* "Ekran (Screen)"
*Floors*: 3-7
*Deadline*: 4 q. 2024
_Elite class_
























































m2.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - High Life | Letnikovskaya,11 - 6 x 24-48 fl. - more details*
> Developer: Pioneer
> Designer: ADM Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> facebook.com


More from highlife.ru
























































































































yandex.ru/maps


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Residential complex "Russkiye sezony (Russian seasons)" *
> _Pyatnitskaya str., Klimentovsky lane_
> *Metro*: Novokuznetskaya, Tretyakovskaya
> *Architecture*: Pavel Andreev Workshop (AM Gran)
> *Specialized developer:* "Ekran (Screen)"
> *Floors*: 3-7
> *Deadline*: 4 q. 2024
> _Elite class_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m2.ru skyscrapercity.com


Great location. Renderings look interesting too. Do you know when it goes to pre-sales?


----------



## Canzone

HermanTheGerman said:


> Great location. Renderings look interesting too. Do you know when it goes to pre-sales?


Soon Старт продаж в в ЖК «Русские сезоны» на Пятницкой (start of sales)

*Moscow - City Bay | Volokolamsk highway, 93-97 | 4 x 250m |177m 4 x 54fl + others - u/c - updates May 2021*
_Residential complex will consist of four blocks: *Atlantic, Pacific, Indian, North* - by the names of 4 oceans. Buildings with different storeys from 12 to 54 fl - first phase._
*Developer: MR-Group
Architecture*: _*KAMEN architects*_
*Metro*: _Tushinskaya
Business-class_







































































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional complex "ALCON TOWER" - | 168 m 31 fl| u/c - (updates April-May 2021)*
Leningradsky avenue, 72
*Customer:* "INTIME"
*Developer:* Alcon Development
*Project:* © Evgeny Gerasimov and partners
*1-3 floors:* internal infrastructure and services for residents
*5-31 floors:* Executive apartments with finishing























































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Club house RUBLYOVO» - 10 fl*
Deadline: 2022
Class: premium
Specialized developer: "UNIVERSAL"
Floors: 10
Kuntsevo, 5th Myakininskaya Street, 20
Metro: Strogino, Myakinino
























































novostroy.ru metrium.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 5x37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates April-May 2021 - 2nd, 3d phases
Customer: LLC "Investprofi"*
Architecture: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
Deadline: 2019-2026
Metro: Shelepikha
Class: Business
Floors: 5-53
























































































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - River Park "Rublyovsky" - 23 fl. | project*
3rd Cherepkovskaya, 15 
AEON
















































obzor78.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - HEADQUARTERS, KAMPUS - 10 - 20 fl
Architectural bureau* ODA (USA)
*Developer*: Glavstroy
*Metro*:1905, Begovaya, Khoroshevskaya, Shelepikha
_4th quarter 2023_
*Type*: Apartments, offices

*Office part - "Headquarters"*
















*Apartment part - "KAMPUS"*








































glavstroy.ru novostroyki.org


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2*





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com




skyscrapercity







































*May 2021*


----------



## Karltj

LOVE this forum, tons of amazing projects in Moscow. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YalnızAdam

Are City Bay and Sydney City projects near to each other?


----------



## Canzone

Reply


YalnızAdam said:


> Are City Bay and Sydney City projects near to each other?











yandex.ru/maps

*City bay*































zhk-citybay.ru marpeople.com

*Sydney city*
















realty.yandex.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - ZILART DIAMOND - 24 fl, Zilart Tower - 40+ fl - updates May 2021
Developer*: «LSR groups»
*Architecture*: Neutelings Riedijk Architects
Avtozavodskaya str, 23
Business, comfort class
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya, ZIL, Technopark, Tulskaya
II q. 2022 































































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Between the towers space of Sber-City complex - updates May 2021
Developer: "Most" (bridge)










































most.ooo/2020







*
































*+Sber-city u\c*
































*skyscrapercity.com instagram.com*


----------



## Canzone

A new project for the territory of the Northern Port in Moscow. A skyscraper with a height of 350 meters is planned + several skyscrapers of a lower height, 200-250 meters 🧐
Design: "Sergey Skuratov Architects Architectural Bureau"








vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - AFI SQUARE business center - 13-20 fl - updates May 2021
Headquarters of Tinkoff
Address*: Gruzinsky (Georgian) Val, 11
*Metro*: Belorusskaya
*Developer*: AFI Development
*Architecture*: SPEECH Bureau 








































































cian.ru tadviser.ru metropolis-group.ru AFI SQUARE afi-square.com skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Victory Park Residences - 8 x 11 fl - updates May 2021*
Residential complex with underground public space
Fonchenko Brothers street, 3
Metro: Victory park
*Developer*: Wainbridge
*Designer*: Sergey Skuratov's architectural workshop









































































skuratov-arch.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ogonek

Canzone said:


> A new project for the territory of the Northern Port in Moscow. A skyscraper with a height of 350 meters is planned + several skyscrapers of a lower height, 200-250 meters 🧐
> Design: "Sergey Skuratov Architects Architectural Bureau"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com/skyscrapersrussia











by elgja_laktiono


----------



## RayMcK

^^ is the exact location known ?


----------



## Canzone

RayMcK said:


> ^^ is the exact location known ?


From the building of the *Northern River port* to the *"Aquatoria"* residential complex
































*"Aquatoria"*
































archi.ru skyscrapercity.com vk.com/dom.aquatoria


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Polarnaya (Polar) str., 39 | 30-40-46-65 fl
Developer*: _Capital group + PIK_
*1-2-3-4-8-10-30-40-46-65 fl*
















skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hseugut

Great stuff in Moscow ! Really stunning.


----------



## Benny H

hseugut said:


> Great stuff in Moscow ! Really stunning.


Yes, we living in the Nordic countries can only dream about projects like this...


----------



## HermanTheGerman

YalnızAdam said:


> Are City Bay and Sydney City projects near to each other?


City Bay is nowhere near the city. Its out on the edge of town near the outer ring road that generally delineates the edge of Moscow (beyond which - "there be dragons") - which can be seen in some of the drawings. Sydney City is close to Moscow City and not far from the new Parliament project at Mnevniki. So to answer your question - City Bay and Sydney City are not close - 10km apart


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "DYNASTY" - 24 fl - Sezar group
Facade decor*: "OrthOst-Facade"
*Developer*: "Sezar Group"
*Deadline*: 2020-2022
*Metro*: Polezhaevskaya, Khoroshevskaya, Begovaya
_Winner of International Property Awards London. Britain,
Winner of the Best for life design Award
Winner of the European Property Awards
RREF Winner
Grand Prix of the Real Estate Market Records Award»
Urban Awards Finalist
"Premiere of the Year" at the Urban Awards_
sz-dinasty.ru

















































































































































domclick.ru m.realty.yandex.ru new-flat.com
























































skyscrapercity.com sz-dinasty.ru


----------



## Flamming_Python

Another neo-gypsy palace, awesome


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Business center "iCity" | Shmitovsky driveway, 37 | 256,7 m - 62 fl | 141,2 - 34 fl | u/c - updates May 2021 
«MB-Project Bureau LLC»
Smart building 
Metro*: *Business center, Shelepikha
Developer:* *MR-GROUP
Project author: Helmut JAHN architects / TPO pride
Deadline*: *2023
Floors*: *Time Tower (62 fl) & Space Tower (34 fl)
Аrea*: *260 th sq m







*











































































































































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia rosretail.com prorus.ru mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Wave | Borisovskiye Prudy (ponds), 1 / 1st phase - 14-52 fl. | updates May 2021
Developers: MR Group & Hutton Development
Design: Architectural bureau "Speech"
550 th sq. m. residential development
Metro: Borisovo, Alma-Atinskaya

First phase*
































































*Further development*
















mr-group.ru




*April 2021*








youtube.com


----------



## Canzone

Abandoned industrial zones redevelopment
*Moscow - Residential complex "TopHILLS" / Electrolyte drive, 7a | 91.9 m 2x27fl | 89.5 m 3x26fl / u/c - updates May 2021
Developer:* Ingrad
*Designer:* Bureau "Close-up"
*Metro*: Nagornaya
*2023*
































































































kupi-kvart.ru remospro.ru ingrad.ru alexandermullin.500px cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex on Luzhnetskaya embankment - project*
Developers: "Ingrad" (Luzhnetskaya, 10A) and "Absolut" (Luzhnetskaya, 2/4)
Project by Aukett Swanke
















































skyscrapercity.com yandex.ru/turbo/moskvichmag.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "FORIVER" u\c - updates May 2021
Developer:* Ingrad
Business class
_Simonovskaya embankment
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya
11 buildings on the stylobate
*Authors: *Semren&Mansson and APEX.
"Smart home" system
2023_








































































































realty.yandex.ru pronovostroy.ru cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Rublyovo-Arkhangelskoye - Territory*, *created according to the* *"GREEN 
LEED ND STANDARDS" - design, project








1st phase UNK Project 
















Quarter В10 








Quarter В11 














*








* Quarters19/20 






























Multi-level parking








Sber office Building








Green Square








Sber Startup Hub








School 21








Sber Ecosystem Headquarters







*
sbercity.ru stroi.mos.ru


----------



## BlueBalls

^Frankly this seems like a better type of urban development than exceedingly large boxes placed seemingly at random. As much as I enjooy the sheer scale of the latter type of development


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Event - 21 - ≈ 60 fl - updates May 2021 next phases
Developer*: _«DONSTROY»
UNK architects_
*Concept, landscaping concept, project documentation for the 1st phase*: _Apex_
*Architectural concept for the 1st phase*: _British architectural bureaus UHA London and LDA Design_
Western AD, Ramenki, metro Michurinsky prospect
_Business class_
































































*1st phase*























skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential complex "Island" | Mnevnikovskaya floodplain | u/c - updates May 2021
Developer: Donstroy
area of about 1.4 million square meters of real estate
Start: 2021 *








































































*+ Renovation 2023 non-commercial, free*
































*Next quarters*
























































zen.yandex.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## HermanTheGerman

BlueBalls said:


> ^Frankly this seems like a better type of urban development than exceedingly large boxes placed seemingly at random. As much as I enjooy the sheer scale of the latter type of development


But it looks to me a bit artificial and soulless. Too overplanned. Too "regular" . If you think the best planned cities (like Washington DC or Canberra or Brasilia, have so much less energy and atmosphere that unplanned London or New York or Rio de Janeiro or Hong Kong - where the wildness and randomness is what makes it interesting. Same with large scale developments. If they are too predictable, too planned and regular, then they will lack soul and just be a suburb without energy


----------



## Flamming_Python

HermanTheGerman said:


> But it looks to me a bit artificial and soulless. Too overplanned. Too "regular" . If you think the best planned cities (like Washington DC or Canberra or Brasilia, have so much less energy and atmosphere that unplanned London or New York or Rio de Janeiro or Hong Kong - where the wildness and randomness is what makes it interesting. Same with large scale developments. If they are too predictable, too planned and regular, then they will lack soul and just be a suburb without energy


I really wouldn't make that accusation of Moscow, to be honest.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - River Park Kutuzovsky / Kutuzovsky driveway, 16 | 46-48 fl. | project - start
Fili Dorogomilovo
Developer:* *AEON Development, TEKTA Group
Architecture: ADM
Metro: Fili*
























































































obzor78.ru metrium.ru


----------



## YalnızAdam

Benny H said:


> Yes, we living in the Nordic countries can only dream about projects like this...





Benny H said:


> Yes, we living in the Nordic countries can only dream about projects like this...


You don't need projects like this cause your cities are beautiful already.


----------



## Dale

YalnızAdam said:


> You don't need projects like this cause your cities are beautiful already.


Perhaps, but no city in the world can match Moscow’s public realm improvements. They are both stunning and staggering in scope.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Now" - quarter on embankment - May 2021
Developer*: _Tekta Group_
*Designer*: _Apex_
*General contractor*: _FODD_
*Architectural Bureau*: _ATRIUM_
*Deadline*: _IV quarter 2022
Business class_
*Floors*: _1-21_ 




















































































realty.yandex.ru


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Flamming_Python said:


> Another neo-gypsy palace, awesome


agree. It does have a bit of 1990s Moscow about it


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Flamming_Python said:


> I really wouldn't make that accusation of Moscow, to be honest.


Not Moscow ... That's not what I meant ... Moscow has that random chaotic edginess that adds coolness and energy. Unlike St Petersburg which is a bit of a monotheme - and unnatural because of it. I was referring to the huge Sber development out at Archangelskoe. Its very much a city within a city. All a similar low rise theme and all by the same architects I assume. Its a monotheme, and I think atmosphere will suffer as a result.


----------



## HermanTheGerman

I am liking these balconies. Not enough balconies and roof terraces in Moscow in general on new builds. And by the time they officially go on sale, all the good balconies and roof terrace apartments are already sold. Surprised developers dont build more


----------



## Flamming_Python

HermanTheGerman said:


> Not Moscow ... That's not what I meant ... Moscow has that random chaotic edginess that adds coolness and energy. Unlike St Petersburg which is a bit of a monotheme - and unnatural because of it. I was referring to the huge Sber development out at Archangelskoe. Its very much a city within a city. All a similar low rise theme and all by the same architects I assume. Its a monotheme, and I think atmosphere will suffer as a result.


Yeah

You know I'm pretty sure 99% of the Russian population would prefer living in that place you just posted, over where they currently live.

So let's not be pretentious urbanist elitists eh? 
If Russia can get it's residential suburbs to that standard, then it can start to think about the chaos side of things afterwards.


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2* 





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com












Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м


У входа на Бадаевский тоже техника.




www.skyscrapercity.com



































June 2021
https://наш.дом.рф/сервисы/каталог-новостроек/объект/37984


----------



## Dale

Does Badaevsky mean ‘badass’ in Russian ? 🙂


----------



## johnfalkon

Dale said:


> Does Badaevsky mean ‘badass’ in Russian ? 🙂


Badaevsky named after Alexei Badaev (Minister of Food Industry of the USSR in the 1930s). Before the 1917 revolution, it was called the Trekhgorny (three hills) Brewery.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Lucky | 2nd Zvenigorodskaya, 12 | 7x22 fl | u/c - May-June 2021*
Developer: *Vesper*
Designer: *Project Meganom*
Deadline: *2Q 2022*
Class: *Premium
Smart house* 








Lucky | 2-я Звенигородская, вл. 12 | 7x22э | строится


Странный фасад, как будто картонный)




www.skyscrapercity.com




















































































Что видят из окон жильцы самого высокого жилого дома в Москве


Как строился Триумф-палас я наблюдала с 2001 из соседнего здания НИИ АС, где у нас тогда была редакция. Тогда ещё было непонятно, что это за гигантская хрень возводится на месте пустыря, но масштабы впечатляли. Если когда-нибудь удастся найти старые фотки, обязательно покажу. В нулевые…




fotografersha.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Sber-city* - *41 - 47 fl | - updates June 2021*








































*















*














































archi.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Akai

Amazing Moscow, 😍


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Will towers | 6 towers 184,8 - 200m - 52-56 fl | 1 phase - 3 towers | u/c - June 2021
Developer*: UEZ (Department of Experimental Microdistricts Development)
*Designer*: Olimprojekt, SPEECH
*Deadline*: - IV q 2023
Ramenki, Minskaya street
*Metro*: Minskaya
*business class
underground parking:* 1026 cars
































































































































novostroy.ru novostroy-m.ru estatet.ru наш.дом.рф








Will towers | ул. Минская | 199м 56 эт | 184,8м 2х 52эт...


Вторая очередь будет выше или тоже 199м?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential Eco-Quarter "Very" - 31 fl
Developer*: Osnova (basis) Group of Companies
Project: Apex
_Marfino, Botanic street, 29, Milashenkova Street_
*Metro*: Vladykino, Okruzhnaya
*Deadline*: 1 q.2024
*Class*: Business
*Number of floors*: 31
























































































































realty.ria.ru novostroy.ru pronovostroy.ru realty.yandex.ru
*"Ostankino" Hotel demolition. *The new complex will be at this location


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential quarter on the Moskva-river "Beregovoy" (Coastal) - 8-27 fl - updates June 2021*
_Second phase of construction_
*Customer & developer:* *"Glavstroy"*,
*Architectural concept:* _architectural Studio *"Art - group Kamen"*_
*Beautification & landscaping concept:* _landscape company "*Arteza"
Materials: glass and aluminum*
Premium class_
*District*_: Filyovsky Park_ 
















































































































































novostroy.ru mos.ru 360tv.ru mymsk.online stroi.mos.ru zhkberegovoy.ru tatler.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Paveletskaya City" - Residential complex - 9 - 58 fl - new high-rise cluster in Moscow - June 2021
Dubininskaya str., 59-69 
13 towers* from *9 to 58 floors
1st phase - 2x46fl, 28 fl, 18 and 9 fl.
2nd phase - 27-28-33-42 fl
Business class*
_Danilovsky district of Moscow,_
*Architecture* - *SPEECH Bureau
Developer *- _*MR-group, Level Group*
Author's design of the lobby from *Oleg Klodt Bureau*_
The complex is designed on the principle of a *"vertical city"*

























































vsenovostroyki.ru








Павелецкая Сити | Дyбининcкaя ул., 59-69 | 165 м 2x 46...


18.04.21 вяжут 27й этаж на высокой башне




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Dale said:


> Perhaps, but no city in the world can match Moscow’s public realm improvements. They are both stunning and staggering in scope.


And all these private constructions are just the beginning. Staggering in scope is just about to begin .... They just concluded the 4 year architecture competition for the million or so residents to be rehoused as part of the demolition of the unsound 5 storey Khruschevi. Moscow was divided up into 31 areas, and a winning architecture / design firm was announced 3 days ago for each region. I further understand that just yesterday, the chief architect of Moscow announced that all the 31 winning proposals of the 31 separate areas will be realised, and the winning bids will form the base of the regional reconstruction plans by the city itself in what must surely be one of the most comprehensive urban renewal projects in history. 

Some visuals here:








«Облик реновации»: как архитекторы предлагают застроить Москву


В столице объявили финалистов международного архитектурного конкурса «Облик реновации». Редакция «РБК-Недвижимости» выяснила, как выглядят проекты-победители




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Images from the great Moscow renovation assorted winning bidders (its not hard to spot the Zaha Hadid buildings)
:


----------



## f4bles

HermanTheGerman said:


> Images from the great Moscow renovation assorted winning bidders (its not hard to spot the Zaha Hadid buildings)
> :
> View attachment 1630996
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631001
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631003
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631004
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631005
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631007
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631008
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631010
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631012
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631017
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631020
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631026
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631027
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631030
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631032
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631033
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631035
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631036
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631039
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631041
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631043
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631044
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631045
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631048
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631050
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631051
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631052
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631054
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631055
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631057
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631058
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631060
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631061
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631062
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631063
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631064
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631065
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631066
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631068
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631069
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631073
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631076
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631077


I tried reading that article you've posted but my Russian is not that good.
Is this meant to replace old soviet buildings in the city or just to give them new facades?


----------



## Flamming_Python

f4bles said:


> I tried reading that article you've posted but my Russian is not that good.
> Is this meant to replace old soviet buildings in the city or just to give them new facades?


Replace old Soviet buildings in the city (Khruschevkas) and mostly exile their former owners into new apartments but more on the city's outskirts, the way things have been going so far.


----------



## masala

f4bles said:


> I tried reading that article you've posted but my Russian is not that good.
> Is this meant to replace old soviet buildings in the city or just to give them new facades?


Tear down old houses, build new ones, settle residents in new houses + commercial apartments, to cover investor costs.


----------



## GabrielHe

f4bles said:


> I tried reading that article you've posted but my Russian is not that good.
> Is this meant to replace old soviet buildings in the city or just to give them new facades?


You could use Google translate
I don't speak Russian at all, but with the translate I usually read the russian forum


----------



## sky_boy

HermanTheGerman said:


> Not Moscow ... That's not what I meant ... Moscow has that random chaotic edginess that adds coolness and energy. Unlike St Petersburg which is a bit of a monotheme - and unnatural because of it. I was referring to the huge Sber development out at Archangelskoe. Its very much a city within a city. All a similar low rise theme and all by the same architects I assume. Its a monotheme, and I think atmosphere will suffer as a result.


This is a massive project.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - large art cluster near Rimskaya metro station - reconstruction and improvement.
Architectural component*: WALL bureau
*Sociocultural programming*: Citymakers
*Location*: between Sergiy Radonezhsky Street and Gzhelsky Lane
















































*Now*
































archsovet.msk.ru skyscrapercity.com daily.afisha.ru moskvichmag.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Famous» - 58 fl - updates: June 2021 
+ club house "Noble" 11 fl
Developer*: "MR Group"
*Design*: Architectural Bureau "ADM"
*+ Quarter "Filicity"- 6 - 31 - 36 - 41 - 42 fl - Western Administrative district, Filevsky Park, Bagrationovsky driveway - updates: June 2021
Developer:* MR Group
*Architecture:* SPEECH, ADM
*Lobby*: Oleg Klodt Architecture&Design (London)
*Metro:* Fili, Bagrationovskaya, Victory Park
*Deadline:* 2021
*Class:* Business















































































































vk.com Фили Cити | 197м 57э | 144,2 м 42эт | 142,9 м 41 эт |...


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Level Michurinsky | Ozernaya, 7 | 11 and more towers 20 - 57 fl | preparation
Developer*: Level Group
*Designer*: Speech
*Metro*: Michurinsky prospect
















































skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

Shooting in 360° 5K mode, video from June 22




«Grand Tower», «Capital Towers», «Sber City». Review from portal "MoscowCityOnline", video from June 22


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Eniteo" (*former *"Cherry City") - 2x42 fl (150 m) - u/c -June 2021
Bolshaya Cheryomushkinskaya, 25
Metro*: Nagornaya, Profsoyuznaya (Trade Union), Zyuzino, Academicheskaya
*Developer*: *ТЕКТА GROUP*
*Designer*: *Kamen* 
*Deadline* 2023
*Class: *Business



























































































































наш.дом.рф mr-group.ru gk-eniteo.ru move.ru novostroy.ru cian.ru Eniteo | Большая Черёмушкинская, 25 | 149,1м 2x 42 эт. |...


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Chkalov" - premium apartments above the shopping arcade - 96 m 2x21 fl - u/c - updates June 2021
Developer*: "Аsset management", IKON Development 
*General designer*: "Mazal"
*Location*: Zemlyanoy (Ground) val, 37 
*Metro*: Kurskaya, Chkalovskaya





























































































cian.ru Chkalov | Земляной Вал, 37 | 96 м 2х 21 эт | строится


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - **«SkyView»** - Multifunctional complex with public spaces and a cinema - 22 fl*
_«Tsimailo Lyashenko & Partners»_
*Developer*: J-s company "Kinocenter"
*Location*: Druzhinnikovskaya street, 15 - Presnensky district
*Metro*: Krasnopresnenskaya 
*Deadline*: 2023
*Class*: Premium













































































skyview.tweed.ru SkyView | Дружинниковская ул., вл. 15 | 4x20эт | стр.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - MOD | 2х9 fl,** 44 fl, 200 m **- 2х55 fl | housing, offices and creative space - updates June 2021 *
Developer: *MR Group*
Designer: *Kleinewelt Architekten
5 buildings - height 9-55 floors
business class
Location: 4th st. Maryina Grove, 12*
Metro*: Maryina rosha (grove), Rizhskaya* 































































































































archspace.info perfekt.ru novostroy.ru MOD | 4-ая ул. Марьиной Рощи, вл.12 | 200м 2x 55эт. |...


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - River Park | Nagatinsky zaton (backwater) | industrial zone development* - 2nd, 3rd phases - updates June 2021
*Address*: Nagatinsky Zaton Southern administrative district , st. Rechnikov, 7, Korabelnaya str.
*Developer*: Rechnikov Invest, Group of companies: Moscow Shipbuiding and Ship Repair Plant
*Architecture*: ADM Bureau.
*Metro*: Nagatinsky Zaton, Maple Boulevard, Volzhskaya, Kolomenskaya, ZIL, Pechatniki
*Deadline*: 2016-2024
*Class*: Business
*Number of floors*: 1 - 19
*16 buildings







*























































































































































1st phase























river-park.ru/info/dynamics novostroy.ru realty.yandex.ru


----------



## Canzone

*The Neskuchny Home & SPA project* may be completed at the expense of the Moscow budget . Москве достался нескучный актив























































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


----------



## Dexter2020

Canzone said:


> *The Neskuchny Home & SPA project* may be completed at the expense of the Moscow budget . Москве достался нескучный актив
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


It this project already UC? If not, when they are starting?


----------



## Canzone

Dexter2020 said:


> It this project already UC? If not, when they are starting?


*Situation now - not UC.*








The founder of the developer "Don-Stroy" Maxim Blazhko, lost his last asset. His former problematic project - "Neskuchny Home & SPA" in the south of Moscow - will be completed by the Moscow mayor's office. The city authorities will complete the construction of the Neskuchny Home & SPA residential complex by the Moscow Fund for the Protection of the Rights of Shareholders at the expense of the city budget. Now there's need to inspect the object, estimate the volume of work performed and understand how much it will cost. Also, in order to act as a new developer, the fund must receive the approval of the Ministry of Construction and the Arbitration Court. Investors would be interested in this object if the cost allows them to get a return of 17-20%.


----------



## BlueBalls

That looks crazy, how tall is it supposed to be? Unfortunate that it is so isolated, it would contribute greatly to percieved density if built closer to Moscow city.


----------



## Canzone

BlueBalls said:


> That looks crazy, how tall is it supposed to be? Unfortunate that it is so isolated, it would contribute greatly to percieved density if built closer to Moscow city.


It was supposed to be 250-400 m. and located relatively close to Moscow City - in the area of Leninsky avenue - 3 small stops of the Moscow Central Ring.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Hide | 1st Setun dr. 6-10 | 3 x 41fl. | updates June 2021
Developer*: MR Group
*Designer*: ADM Architects
1st Setunsky driveway
*Metro*: Vorobyovy Gory (Sparrow hills)
*Deadline*: 2023
*Class*: Premium































































































archi.ru mr-group.ru videocam.online cian.ru


----------



## transman

there seems to be alot of communist architecture still in russia.


----------



## Flamming_Python

transman said:


> there seems to be alot of communist architecture still in russia.


Is there a reason there wouldn't be?


----------



## HermanTheGerman

transman said:


> there seems to be alot of communist architecture still in russia.


what exactly do you mean "communist architecture"? Examples?


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional residential complex «ILOVE» 119,8m - 6х35fl - updates June 2021 - u/c
Class*: Business class
*APEX Project Bureau
Address*: Bochkova street, 11a, metro Alexeevskaya
*Land area*: 7,0167 ha
*Built-up area*: 5284.16 m2
*Number of parking spaces*: 567
*Floors*: 11-35
*Developer*: Kortros
*Apartment area*: 44.26-113.2 sq. m.
*Deadline*: 2022-26








































































































































expert-newbuilding.ru novostroy.ru нашдом.рф iLove | Бочкова, вл. 11А | 119,8 м 3х 35 эт | 114м 32э |...


----------



## Dexter2020

Rate of development is quite impressive and it will only accelerate as years go by. But, similar to Warsaw, Moscow lacks density, especially in core downtown areas. Both cities need hundreds of more buildings (Moscow of course more) to fill the gaps, create more frontages. Warsaw with at least 100, Moscow with 400 more large, modern buildings/building complexes, various skyscrapers with standard like many of those above should finally start looking like more or less finished cities. Keep in mind that I mean hundreds of buildings just for downtown areas, not whole cities. At the same time all other districts need and will erect tons of various projects.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - National space center - Headquarters of "Roscosmos" - 288,1 m - 48 fl - u/с - updates June 2021
Designer:* _UNK project_
*Developer:*_ JSC «Mosinzhproekt»_
*Central gallery*: _545 m long_
*Address:* _Myasishchev street in the area of Filуovsky Park
*Metro*: «Fili», «Bagrationovskaya»_
250 th m²
*Deadline*: 2022-23 
































































vk.com Национальный космический центр | ул. Мясищева | 288,1 м...


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional residential complex "West Garden" - 9-16 fl - June 2021
Developer*: _INTEKO Group_
*Address*: _Minskaya st_., Metro Minkaya
Аrea _20 hectares
227 000 sq m of real estate_
*Business, Premium, de Luxe class
Deadline*:_ 2022-23_ 















































































































novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Architect" 3 x 46-47 fl -169,2 m - updates Junе 2021
Location*: Academician Volgin, 2
*Metro*: Kaluzhskaya
*Developer*: FSK
*Designer*: Ingrad-Project
*Foors*: 3 x46-47















































































cian.ru expert-newbuilding.ru Архитектор | Академика Волгина, вл. 2 | 169,2м 2x 47эт |...


----------



## Canzone

*Mosow - multifunctional residential cluster of 200-300 m towers*
Construction concern *"Krost"* together with architectural bureau :*"Zaha Hadid Architects"
Location:* Khoroshevo-Mnevniki, Karbysheva, 1-3-5-7



















































realty.ria.ru


----------



## Canzone

Some news from Moscow Urban Forum: plans to create the new cluster in South Port district. This is just a concept, so design might change, but the height is planned to be as it is shown here:

















































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Canzone said:


> Some news from Moscow Urban Forum: plans to create the new cluster in South Port district. This is just a concept, so design might change, but the height is planned to be as it is shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


wow ... I wasnt expecting that. Its a massive area


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2* 





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com












Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м


У входа на Бадаевский тоже техника.




www.skyscrapercity.com



































July 2021






































https://наш.дом.рф/сервисы/каталог-новостроек/объект/37984?id=37984&objectIds=36356%2C31832%2C34616


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - M54 - Skyscraper Quarter
Area*: 322,000 m2
*Developer*: Glavstroy
*Status*: Design, Visualization
*Location*: West of Moscow, Molodogvardeyskaya, 54.
















glavstroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - updates July 2021
2 combined towers*
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)
Developer: «Grand city»
Multifunctional complex*
Customer: *"GrandTitle"*
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"
Floors - 62*

































































































*Soloninkin.ev Kirgam raisonnable * skcr 15: Grand Tower | 283,4 м 62 эт | строится vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


----------



## Canzone

*Bauman Moscow State Technical University | reconstruction - Bauman Technological Valley
"Monarch" construction company
2023




























































































МГТУ им. Н. Э. Баумана | реконструкция


Реконструкция зданий МГТУ имени Баумана обойдётся бюджету в 20 млрд рублей. Итоги тендера финансирующее работы АНО «Развитие спортивных и инфраструктурных объектов» подвело 20 января. Крупнейший контракт стоимостью 14 млрд рублей на переделку главного корпуса университета получила строительная...




www.skyscrapercity.com




*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Tessinsky Lane, 5, Serebryanicheskaya Embankment - project
Architecture*: IND architects + Piercy & Company
































































obzor78.ru yandex.ru/maps skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 5x37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates June-July 2021 - 1-2-3d phases
Customer: LLC "Investprofi"*
Architecture: Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
Deadline: 2019-2026
Metro: Shelepikha
Class: Business
Floors: 5-53





























































































































































































БС: Headliner | Шмитoвcкий пpoeзд, 39 | 174,9 м 3x 53 эт... cian.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Paveletskaya City" - Residential complex - 9 - 58 fl - new high-rise cluster in Moscow - July 2021
Dubininskaya str., 59-69
13 towers* from *9 to 58 floors
1st phase - 2x46fl, 28 fl, 18 and 9 fl.
2nd phase - 27-28-33-42 fl
Business class*
_Danilovsky district of Moscow,_
*Architecture* - *SPEECH Bureau
Developer *- _*MR-group, Level Group*
Author's design of the lobby from *Oleg Klodt Bureau*_
The complex is designed on the principle of a *"vertical city"* 








*The first towers are visible almost from everywhere, even from the Red Square *  





















































































Павелецкая Сити | Дyбининcкaя ул., 59-69 | 165 м 2x 46...


Во второй очереди одна высотка 42 этажа будет, как я понял?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Academy of Contemporary Art" updates July 2021*
_The museum-educational complex *"Academy of Contemporary Art"* is located in the building of the former power station on Bolotnaya Embankment.
As reported in Moskomstroyinvest, the station was built at the end of the 19th century to serve the city tram and worked until 2015. In 2009, the building was recognized as a historical and cultural monument and entered into the register of cultural heritage of the Moscow region.
Curator of the art-sound project “Geometry of the Present” is the British artist and musician Mark Fell.
The concept of external and internal appearance is the star of world architecture, the winner of the Pritzker Prize, architect Renzo Piano and his bureau Renzo Piano Building Workshop (RPBW).
The creation of the Museum of modern is invested by the Fund of modern art "V-A-C", headed by Leonid Michelson._
*1897*
































*Will be







*
























*2021*
















































































































*Ancient wine warehouses under the bridge*
















stroi.mos.ru ГЭС-2|Академия Современного Искусства


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - N`ice river - project*
Coldy
Avtozavodskaya str,16-2
























obzor78.ru coldy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - MFRC "AFI Tower" (former "Silver") - 182,4m -* *53 fl - updates July 2021
Address:* Moscow, Sviblovo, Serebryakov driveway
*Metro Botanical Garden, Sviblovo
Deadline:* 2022
*Class:* Business
*Floors:* 53
*Developer:* Afi development 















\















































vk.com novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

* Moscow - «N’ice Loft» *
Developer: Coldy
Automobile dr.
Metro: Volgogradsky Prospekt























































































msk.restate.ru coldy.ru novostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 66-67-70+ fl | U/C - updates July 2021
Multifunctional residential complex
Capital Group
Location*: _near the "Moscow-city" on Krasnopresnenskaya embankment_
*Architect*: _Sergey Skuratov Architects_
*End of construction - 2022* 
















































































































































*May 2021*








vk.com/skyscrapersrussia 01: Capital Towers | Краснопреснeнcкaя нaб., 14 | 294,9м...


----------



## Manolo_B2

Quite impressive amount of projects.


----------



## Lares

*Rostec city*














































Чувство города


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2* 





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com












Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м


У входа на Бадаевский тоже техника.




www.skyscrapercity.com





































*August 2021
















































*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Poklonnaya, 9 - Hotel «SO/Hotels & Resorts» - 34 fl - 128,7 m
Address*: _Moscow - Western administrative district - Dorogomilovo - Poklonnaya street, 9_
*Developer*: ANT Development 
*Investor*: _Ant Yapi_
*Deadline*: _4th quarter 2022 Building 1
*518 apartments*_
*Premium-class* 
































































































































news.myseldon.com novo-stroyki.ru Поклонная 9 | 128,7 м 32 эт | строится


----------



## Benny H

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Poklonnaya, 9 - Hotel «SO/Hotels & Resorts» - 34 fl - 128,7 m
> Address*: _Moscow - Western administrative district - Dorogomilovo - Poklonnaya street, 9_
> *Developer*: ANT Development
> *Investor*: _Ant Yapi_
> *Deadline*: _4th quarter 2022 Building 1
> *518 apartments*_
> *Premium-class*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.myseldon.com novo-stroyki.ru Поклонная 9 | 128,7 м 32 эт | строится


This is amazing!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential complex "Island" | Mnevnikovskaya floodplain | u/c - updates August 2021
Developer: Donstroy
area of about 1.4 million square meters of real estate





















Квартал Quarter 4










































*
























*








Остров | Мневниковская пойма | стр.


27 июля 2021




www.skyscrapercity.com




*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - ZIL-South development - «Shagal city» - 9-29 fl - first phase - updates August 2021
Developer*: Etalon
*Designer*: Buromoscow
str. Avtozavodskaya, 23/65, 23/66, Mark Shagal embankment
*Metro*: ZIL, Tekhnopark
IV q 2023























































































stroi.mos.ru archsovet.msk.ru ЗИЛ: Shagal city (ЗИЛ-Юг) | 5х 29 э | стр.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "FORIVER" u\c - updates August 2021
Developer:* Ingrad
Business class
_Simonovskaya embankment
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya
11 buildings on the stylobate
*Authors: *Semren&Mansson and APEX.
"Smart home" system
2023_ 






























































































































































/jk-foriver.ru MOSCOW | Projects & Construction


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "RiverSky" - u/c - updates August 2021
Address:* Moscow, South Adm. District, Danilovsky, East Street, 4A
*Developer:* Ingrad
*Projector:* Olympproject
*Deadline:* 2022
*Class:* Business
_8 buildings_
*Floors:* 5-29
*Entrance groups, common areas:* architectural Bureau UNK project.
*Landscape designers:* WOWHAUS 























































































































































































archi.ru icube.ru RiverSky + FoRiver | Восточная ул, вл. 4A | 99 м 2x 29...


----------



## Canzone

*Redevelopment of Moscow industrial zones - Residential complex "Metropoliya (Metropolis)" - 99,3 m - 11х30 fl + new сonstruction - August 2021 - u/c 
Developer*: *MR-GROUP
Architecture: SPEECH
Buildings are named after megacities: *_London, New York, Rome, Moscow, Paris, Berlin, Tokyo_*.
The second phase includes: *_Vienna, Saint Petersburg, Stockholm and Venice_
South-Eastern district of Moscow
*Metro*: Volgogradsky ave
Business Class
*Completion*: 2021-23

















































































*New towers*
















novostroy.ru icube.ru skyscrapercity.com mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Public and recreational complex near Belorusskaya metro station*
will be part of a large transport interchange hub
AFI Development
22 th sq m
Address: Tverskaya outpost
2023





















































































stroi.mos.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## BlueBalls

Check out this youtube channel for lots of drone footage of recent Moscow developments


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2*





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com












Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м


У входа на Бадаевский тоже техника.




www.skyscrapercity.com









































*September 2021















*






























https://наш.дом.рф/сервисы/каталог-новостроек/объект/37984?id=37984&objectIds=36356%2C31832%2C34616


----------



## Atlantropa

johnfalkon said:


> *"Badaevsky" - Moscow
> Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group
> 
> 
> ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badaevsky.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м
> 
> 
> У входа на Бадаевский тоже техника.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1996682
> View attachment 1996683
> View attachment 1996685
> View attachment 1996686
> View attachment 1996687
> 
> 
> *September 2021
> 
> View attachment 1996690
> View attachment 1996691
> *
> View attachment 1996692
> View attachment 1996693
> View attachment 1996694
> View attachment 1996695
> 
> 
> https://наш.дом.рф/сервисы/каталог-новостроек/объект/37984?id=37984&objectIds=36356%2C31832%2C34616


I'm not even sure I like this project, the final result will depend really a lot on the quality of the execution.
Still, it is so ambitious and grandiose. Shouldn't it deserve a thread in the international forum too?


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 66-67-70+ fl | U/C - updates September 2021
Multifunctional residential complex
Capital Group
Location*: _near the "Moscow-city" on Krasnopresnenskaya embankment_
*Architect*: _Sergey Skuratov Architects_
*End of construction - 2022*





















































































































































01: Capital Towers | Краснопреснeнcкaя нaб., 14 | 294,9м... Небоскрёбы России | VK 
*Strogo Lexa skyscrapercity.com*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Level Nagatinskaya - 89.9 m. 27 fl. | 26 fl. | 2x 21 fl. | u/c
Developer*: Level group
*Architecture*: ARCH(E)TYPE
60 th. sq. m.
Moscow, Southern Administrative District, Nagatino-Sadovniki, Nagatinskaya embankment, 10
M. Nagatinskaya, Kolomenskaya
IV q. 2023





































ЖК Level Нагатинская бизнес-класса на набережной от Level Group, купить квартиру в новостройке — цены, планировки, ход строительства


Планировки и цены на квартиры и апартаменты в жилом комплексе Level Нагатинская от Level Group. Купить квартиру у метро от застройщика. Строящиеся новостройки, готовые квартиры и апартаменты бизнес и комфорт класса с отделкой и без. ☎️+7 495 104-64-07 ежедневно 9:00-21:00




level.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - New building of the Tretyakov Gallery
All windows: paintings by famous artists
LOCATION*: Kadashevskaya embankment
*CUSTOMER*: Zarubezhproekt LLC
*GENERAL DESIGNER*: Mosproekt-4
*THE AUTHORS OF THE PROJECT*: Sergey Choban, Igor Members
*PROJECT ARCHITECTS*: Sergey Popov, Vitaly Ivankov, Lyubov Kartavchenko
*DEADLINE*: 2 q 2022
















































































































Новое здание Государственной Третьяковской галереи


Архитектурное решение фасадов нового здания Государственной Третьяковской галереи на Кадашевской наб




www.speech.su




Tatiana_Ser Комплекс Третьяковской галереи | стр.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential "FreeDom" | Khoroshevo-Mnevniki, 3rd Silikatny dr., 4/2 | 132,5 m 36 fl | 99,8 m 27 fl | 74,6 m 19 fl | u/c - August-September 2021
Developer:* Donstroy
_Business class_
*Deadline*: 4th_ quarter 2021_ 
























































































vlaston.ru skyscrapercity.com 23vek.pro vk.com marksgroup.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - D8 - 130-225 m*
Danilovskaya embankment, 8
Developer: Glavstroy
Industrial zone redevelopment
















































pronovostroy.ru glavstroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Crystal" | part of quarter "Union Park" | 49 fl | u/c - updates September 2021 - new renders*
Moscow, street Glagoleva, 16
*Developer*: krost
*Floors*: 49
_The perimeter of the house will have a complex curved contour that resembles the edges of a crystal and attracts attention with its original shape_
















































moskow.estate skyscrapercity.com


----------



## GabrielHe

Now imagine in 10 or 15 years!!

Video from Lost in Moscow on Youtube


----------



## Dale

GabrielHe said:


> Now imagine in 10 or 15 years!!
> 
> Video from Lost in Moscow on Youtube


If One Tower ever gets going!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Innovator" - 2 towers 1st phase
Ramenki, Michurinsky Prospekt (avenue), 45A
Deadline*: 4 q 2023
*Specialized Developer: TPU* *Michurinsky Prospekt
Designer*: Speech
*Class*: Business
*Metro*: Michurinsky Prospekt
*Number of floors*: 28
*2 towers 1st phase*







































































































dom-innovator.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - ZILART - ZILART DIAMOND - 24 fl, Zilart Tower - 40+ fl - updates September 2021
Developer*: «LSR groups»
*Architecture*: Neutelings Riedijk Architects
Avtozavodskaya str, 23
Business, comfort class
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya, ZIL, Technopark, Tulskaya
II q. 2022 
























































































skyscrapercity.com lsr.ru/msk


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - ZIL: Central Park / Nagatino-i-Land - Residential island
Deadline: *2021-2023
*Developer*: Etalon Group
*House class*: Business
*Metro*: Technopark
*Number of floors*: 5 - 34 (next phases)
*Number of buildings*: 8 (1st phase)
































































































































cian.ru ЗИЛ: Central Park / Nagatino-i-Land nagatino-iland.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Russian Railways-City / Cargo yard Moscow-Rizhskaya (Riga) 
Architecture - Nikken Sekkei (Japan) - current project
RG development*




























skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Paveletskaya City" - Residential complex - 9 - 58 fl - new high-rise cluster in Moscow - September 2021
Dubininskaya str., 59-69
13 towers* from *9 to 58 floors
1st phase - 2x46fl, 28 fl, 18 and 9 fl.
2nd phase - 27-28-33-42 fl
Business class*
_Danilovsky district of Moscow,_
*Architecture* - *SPEECH Bureau
Developer *- _*MR-group, Level Group*
Author's design of the lobby from *Oleg Klodt Bureau*_
The complex is designed on the principle of a *"vertical city"*
































































*New construction*








































skyscrapercity.com mr-group.ru cian.ru novostroy-m


----------



## YalnızAdam

Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Australia builds so much. Is this something for a possible migration because of global warming?


----------



## Kozhedub

Don't know about Canada and Australia, but in Ukraine and Russia the banking systems are too unreliable, so people tend to invest heir money in real estate.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Apart-complex "Slava" (Glory) - 74,8 m - redesigned version - updates September 2021*
Developer: *MR-GROUP*
Architectural concept, design: *British Bureau "Dyer"*
Beautification concept: *British Bureau "Gillespies"
Leningradsky Ave, 8 / 1st Yamskogo Polya str.*
























































































realty.yandex.ru mr-group.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Sydney City" - 6-30-44-55+ fl - u/c - updates September 2021 - start 2nd phase
44-storey oval tower 154.9 m high*
Shenogina street, 2
Architectural bureau "Ostozhenka", British BGY
First, second step: 6-44 floors
Business class, well-being concept
Total living area: 561500 sq m, 6680 apartments
Developer: FSK
































































































































vk.com fsk.ru zen.yandex.ru1 zen.yandex.ru2


----------



## Dober_86

YalnızAdam said:


> Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Australia builds so much. Is this something for a possible migration because of global warming?


Ukraine builds next to nothing compared to Russia. Don't know about Canada and Australia though.


----------



## Nikomoto

*Trend Line 

























Архитекстура


Почти закончено строительство БЦ Trend Line по адресу Нахимовский пр-кт 51. Сказать особо нечего, вполне.




t.me




*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Vauxhall / Letnikovskaya str., 4-6 | 99.8m 25 fl |u\c
Developer*: Etalon
*Designer*: Olimproekt
*Metro*: Paveletskaya
































































































skyscrapercity.com наш.дом.рф domkad.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - updates September 2021
2 combined towers - 59, 60 fl in work *
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)
Developer: «Grand city»
Multifunctional complex*
Customer: *"GrandTitle"*
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"
Floors - 62*
























































15: Grand Tower | 283,4 м 62 эт | строится vk.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Will towers | 6 towers 184,8 - 200m - 52-56 fl | 1 phase - 3 towers | u/c - September 2021
Developer*: UEZ (Department of Experimental Microdistricts Development)
*Designer*: Olimprojekt, SPEECH
*Deadline*: - IV q 2023
Ramenki, Minskaya street
*Metro*: Minskaya
*business class
underground parking:* 1026 cars








































































vk.com Will towers | ул. Минская | 199м 56 эт | 184,8м 2х 52эт...


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Business center "iCity" | Shmitovsky driveway, 37 | 256,7 m - 62 fl | 141,2 - 34 fl | u/c - updates September 2021
«MB-Project Bureau LLC»
Smart building
Metro*: *Business center, Shelepikha
Developer:* *MR-GROUP
Project author: Helmut JAHN architects / TPO pride
Deadline*: *2023
Floors*: *Time Tower (62 fl) & Space Tower (34 fl)
Аrea*: *260 th sq m































*
































































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia rosretail.com prorus.ru mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Villa Grace" - September 2021*
Construction and reconstruction in the center of Moscow
*Developer*: Stroytex
Pozharsky lane, 5A
*Metro*: Kropotkinskaya, Culture Park 
























































timeproperty.ru наш.дом.рф


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - SAVVIN RIVER RESIDENCE - 35,2 m - 9 fl - September 2021
Moscow, Bolshoy Savvinsky lane, 4
General contract*: FODD
*Architecture*: "Tsimailo, Lyashenko and partners"
*Developer*: Gardex
*Total area*: 55 100 sq. m.
*premium-class
Completion*: 2022 








































































































Savvin River Residence | 35,2м 9э | стр. savvin.ru fasady.pro


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - City Bay | Volokolamsk highway, 93-97 | 4 x 250m |177m 4 x 54fl + others - u/c - updates Autumn 2021*
_Residential complex will consist of four blocks: *Atlantic, Pacific, Indian, North* - by the names of 4 oceans. Buildings with different storeys from 12 to 54 fl - first phase._
*Developer: MR-Group
Architecture*: _*KAMEN architects*_
*Metro*: _Tushinskaya
Business-class_







































































7
































vk.com City Bay | Волоколамское ш. вл. 93-97 | 177м 4x54э | стр.


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2* 





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com












Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м


У входа на Бадаевский тоже техника.




www.skyscrapercity.com





































*October 2021*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential and office complex "Aquatoria" - updates October 2021
3 phase | 150m 40 fl. | project/preliminary design 
General contractor* - _Acons Group_
*Developer* - Wainbridge
*Deadline* - _2022-24_
*Class* - _Business_
*Floors* - _11-40_
*Address* - _Leningrad Highway, 69_ 
























Aquatoria | Ленинградское ш. вл.69 | 3x74м 22э | cтp


22 октября 2020 Октябрь. Октябрь 2020




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Lunar" - 6 - 17 fl*
Gagarinsky district, Leninsky ave., 38
*Metro*: Leninsky Prospekt
*Class*: Business
*Developer* Hutton Development
*Architecture and design of public spaces*: "Tsimailo Lyashenko and Partners"
*Planning solutions of Module A*: Spanish Jaime Beriestain Studio
*Module C*: ARCH(E)TYPE bureau
*Concept of landscaping*: Gillespies Landscape architecture bureau (Great Britain)
*General contractor*: "FODD"
*Deadline*: 4 q. 2023























\
























































*Previously built building*
















































mskguru.ru pronovostroy.ru Lunar | Ленинский 38 | 19э | 2019 | 17 эт. | cтp


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - «SkyView» - Multifunctional complex with public spaces and a cinema - 22 fl - October 2021 *
_«Tsimailo Lyashenko & Partners»_
*Developer*: J-s company "Kinocenter"
*Location*: Druzhinnikovskaya street, 15 - Presnensky district
*Metro*: Krasnopresnenskaya
*Deadline*: 2023
*Class*: Premium
















































































skyview.tweed.ru SkyView | Дружинниковская ул., вл. 15 | 4x20эт | стр.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Luxury Hotel Raffles Moscow - 153 rooms - 8 fl - October 2021*
Multifunctional five-star hotel complex with deluxe apartments with service from Waldorf Astoria near the Kremlin and Zaryadye Park
Varvarka str., 14, b. 1, 2, Metro: Kitay-gorod
Vertical winter garden
II q 2022
*Developer: MR Group, "Kievskaya Ploshchad (square)"*
It looks different from all sides, including restoring historical appearance of some buildings. The project solution approved by UNESCO
































































































varvarka.grandfs.ru saldonin.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional complex 150 th sq m with apartments and offices
Developer*: Flat & Co.
TPO "Reserve" project
*Address*: Kyivskaya Street, 14 - near Kyivsky railway station















































\
















stroi.mos.ru archi.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Régisseur" (Film Director) 30-39-49 fl - October 2021*
Wilhelm Pieck, 3
*Metro:* VDNKh
*Developer*: FSK
*Designer*: Architectural Company "Meerson & Voronova"
















































































































fsk.ru/rezhiser


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "Headliner" 5x37-2x45-48-3x53 fl - updates Autumn 2021 - 1-2-3d phases
Customer: LLC "Investprofi"
Developer: GC "KORTROS"
Architecture:* Architectural Bureau "Ostozhenka"
*Deadline:* 2019-2026
*Metro:* Shelepikha
*Class:* Business
*Floors: *5-53








*45-53-storey towers seem small* 







\








































































































наш.дом.рф skyscrapercity.com1 novostroy-m.ru vk.com/skyscrapersrussia skyscrapercity.com2


----------



## erbse

Bland, repetetive, exchangeable international style modernism ruining yet another city. Yawn.

Hope the tide will turn in Moscow as in any other city on the planet.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Atlantic quarter" - 3x53fl - as part of multifunctional business class residential complex City Bay
2nd phase - start of works
44 000 sq. m*
_Residential complex *City Bay *consists of four blocks: *Atlantic, Pacific, Indian, North* - by the names of 4 oceans._
*Developer: MR-Group
Architecture*: _*KAMEN architects*_
*Metro*: _Tushinskaya_ 
*







*
















City Bay | Волоколамское ш. вл. 93-97 | 177м 5x53э | стр.


уже неделю +/- нет изменений на этом корпусе. Хотя осталось 1-2 этажа и топнут. и арматуру пленкой закрыли, чтобы не ржавела. Смысл почти готовый в бетоне корпус бросать? 1-2 недели и монолит готов, потом можно тормозить, ждать другие секции. Ну кто его знает, возможно меняют проект и...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - DM Tower | 90m - 18 fl - Autumn 2021
Class A business center
Architecture*: Speech
*Developer*: DM Tower, KR Properties
Novodanilovskaya emb.,10A
*Metro*: Tul'skaya 
























































































towerdm.ru dmtower-bc.ru DM Tower | 90 м 18 эт | строится


----------



## Nikomoto

*Prime Park*

by raisonnable


----------



## Nikomoto

*Alcon Tower | 168m 31 fl*

by DzhendoyanV








by raisonnable


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Prime Park | 42 fl | U/C - September-Otober 2021 - more updates
Type*: residential
*Total area*: 380 000 sq m
*Floors*: 27-42
*Design*: DYER (*UK project*)
*Project*: APEX
*Developer*: Optima Development
























































































*New construction







*
primepark.ru youtu.be


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex Vrubel, 4 - 12 fl
Developer: *Inteko
*Metro*: Sokol
Street Vrubel, 4
*Business class
Floors*: 12
















































































































kvmeter.ru archicube.ru raisonnable


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "FORIVER" u\c - updates October 2021
Developer:* Ingrad
Business class
_Simonovskaya embankment
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya
11 buildings on the stylobate
*Authors: *Semren&Mansson and APEX.
"Smart home" system
2023_
































































































*On the other side*








































ingrad.ru google.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - City 2 / Quarter No. 804 "Kamushki (Pebbles)" | territory development - 1st phase
Soon hearings on the first phase of Moscow City 2
"Capital Group" has begun preparing documents for the construction of three first skyscrapers in this location, up to 450 meters high








About the future development of the district in this **post*
*The current situation*
















skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tiphareth

Some of the projects are really top notch!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Level Yuzhnoportovaya (Southern port)" 
Developer:"Level Group" 
Address*: Yuzhnoportovaya Street, 28-28A
Metro: Kozhukhovskaya
Industrial zone* "Southern Port"
level.ru







*


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Level Michurinsky | Ozernaya, 7 | 11 towers 20 - 57 fl | preparation - 1st phase on pictures
Developer*: Level Group
*Designer*: Speech
*Metro*: Michurinsky prospect
3 phases (11 towers) by 2026.
















































































*Summer 2021 demolition of old structures*








domkad.ru avaho.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional complex "ALCON TOWER" - | 168 m 31 fl| u/c - (updates October 2021)*
more new photos
Leningradsky avenue, 72
*Customer:* "INTIME"
*Developer:* Alcon Development
*Project:* © Evgeny Gerasimov and partners
*1-3 floors:* internal infrastructure and services for residents
*5-31 floors:* Executive apartments with finishing
























































































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - AFI Park* - *12-25 fl - October 2021
Address*: Academician Chelomey street
*Developer*: AFI Development
Author's concept from *ADM bureau
Metro*: Kaluzhskaya (700 m)
*Deadline*: 2023
*Class*: Business
*smart system*








































































































cian.ru afi-v-park.ru наш.дом.рф


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential and office complex "Aquatoria" - 3x74 m 22 fl - updates November 2021
General contractor* - _Acons Group_
*Developer* - Wainbridge
*Deadline* - _2022_
*Class* - _Business_
*Floors* - _11-22_
*Address* - _Leningrad Highway, 69_
*Future development 150 m 40 fl project*








































































































































































cian.ru novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional residential complex «ILOVE» 119,8m - 6х35fl - updates November 2021 - u/c
Class*: Business
*Floors:* 35
*APEX Project Bureau, AB Ostozhenka, TPO "Reserve"
Address*: Bochkova street, 11a, metro Alexeevskaya
*Land area*: 7,0167 ha
*Built-up area*: 5284.16 m2
*Number of parking spaces*: 567
*Floors*: 11-35
*Developer*: Kortros
*Apartment area*: 44.26-113.2 sq. m.
*Deadline*: 2022-26
































*First phase*
























































cian.ru novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Mugo Pine" - 7-13 fl
APEX project bureau
Sosinskaya (Pine tree) Street*
































apex-project.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Business center "iCity" | Shmitovsky driveway, 37 | 256,7 m - 62 fl | 141,2 - 34 fl | u/c - updates November 2021
«MB-Project Bureau LLC»
Smart building
Metro*: *Business center, Shelepikha
Developer:* *MR-GROUP
Project author: Helmut JAHN architects (USA) / TPO pride
Deadline*: *2023
Floors*: *Time Tower (62 fl) & Space Tower (34 fl)
Аrea*: *260 th sq m*








































































































vk.com moscowcitysale.ru skyscrapercity.com icity realty.rbc.ru mr-group.ru


----------



## AndrzGln

Loving that red on it


----------



## HermanTheGerman

ZG_Blues said:


> Does anyone know the number of apartments that are built in Moscow per year?
> 
> It seems it's far ahead any similar sized urban area on the continent at the moment.


As a general rule you can assume about 100,000 a year. It's a bit higher at the moment because of a construction boom, and some buyer incentive programs from the state. Might reach 120,000 this year, but I think thats a blip due to those incentives. Putting that 100,000 number in perspective, London generally builds 15,000 - 16,000 dwellings a year, so yes you are correct, its miles ahead of other large metropolises in Europe and its the place to be looking for commissions if you are a British, Dutch or German architecture firm. For further reference, New York City is in the middle of an apartment construction boom as well and is building 25,000 - 26,000 per annum. I dont know the numbers for Istanbul but suspect they would also be quite high.


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Level "Prichalny" (berthing) - 33 fl - updates October-November 2021
The main feature: Upper glazing allows buildings to "dissolve" in the sky
Address:* Prichalny dr., 8
*Metro*: Shelepikha
*Developer*: "Level Group"
IV q. 2023
Business class
























































































novostroy-m.ru archi.ru skyscrapercity.com Level Prichalny


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential "Zorge 9" - 21-29 fl
Developer*: Brusnika (cranberries)
*Address*: Sorge street, 9
*District*: Khoroshevsky
*Metro*: Polezhaevskaya
*Class*: Business








































































































































zorge9.com realty.yandex.ru vk.com/zorge9 novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - National space center - Headquarters of "Roscosmos" - 288,1 m - 48 fl - u/с - updates November 2021
Designer:* _UNK project_
*Developer:*_ JSC «Mosinzhproekt»_
*Central gallery*: _545 m long_
*Address:* _Myasishchev street in the area of Filуovsky Park
*Metro*: «Fili», «Bagrationovskaya»_
250 th m²
*Deadline*: 2022-23
























































*The tower - u/c*








skyscrapercity.com vk.com/skyscrapersrussia


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional * *Residential complex "Novodanilovskaya 8"
Southern Administrative District, Donskoy, Novodanilovskaya embankment
Metro*: Tulskaya*,* Nagatinskaya*, *Kolomenskaya*,* Avtozavodskaya
*Developer* Airplane Group
*Deadline:* 2022
*Class: *Business
*Number of floors: *24








































































































*All towers are tilted*
















*+ DM Tower*








samolet.ru xoms.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - White Khamovniki | 2x15 fl | u/c - updates Autumn 2021 
Developer: Capital Group
Architect "Tsimailo, Lyashenko and partners"
Olsufyevsky lane, 9
Class of housing: Elite
Deadline: 1 q. 2022*
























































skyscrapercity.com novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Hide | 1st Setun dr. 6-10 | 3 x 41fl. | updates November 2021
Towers: WestDale, ParkLane, RiverSide
Developer*: MR Group
*Designer*: ADM Architects
1st Setunsky driveway
*Metro*: Vorobyovy Gory (Sparrow hills)
*Deadline*: 2023
*Class*: Premium

































































































archi.ru skyscrapercity.com Hide mr-group.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - MFRC "AFI Tower" (former "Silver") - 182,4m -* *53 fl - updates  Autumn 2021
Address:* Moscow, Sviblovo, Serebryakov driveway
*Metro Botanical Garden, Sviblovo
Deadline:* 2022
*Class:* Business
*Floors:* 53
*Devеloper:* Afi development































\

































































vk.com novostroy-m.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential complex "Achievement" - 113 m - 28 fl - Autumn 2021
Outstanding house at outstanding parks
Developer*: _Sminex_
_Ostankino, Academician Korolev street, 21, metro: VDNH_
*Floors*: 21-28
_Art deco_








































































































































well-dom.ru novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Multifunctional complex "ALCON TOWER" - | 168 m 31 fl| u/c - (updates November 2021)*
Leningradsky avenue, 72
*Customer:* "INTIME"
*Developer:* Alcon Development
*Project:* © Evgeny Gerasimov and partners
*1-3 floors:* internal infrastructure and services for residents
*5-31 floors:* Executive apartments with finishing
































































































novostroy-m.ru behance.net alcongroup.ru evermotion.org


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Sydney City" - 6-30-44-55+ fl - u/c - updates November 2021 *
Shenogina street, 2
Architectural bureau "Ostozhenka", British BGY
First, second step: 6-44 floors
Business class, well-being concept
Total living area: 561500 sq m, 6680 apartments
Developer: FSK








































































































































































































fsk.ru skyscrapercity.com avaho.ru kvartira-domna5.ru


----------



## WiseSupernova

All these projects are truly magnificent, Moscow is an incredible city!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - AFI SQUARE business center - 13-20 fl - updates Autumn 2021
Headquarters of Tinkoff
Address*: Gruzinsky (Georgian) Val, 11
*Metro*: Belorusskaya
*Developer*: AFI Development
*Architecture*: SPEECH Bureau















'








































































afi-square.com skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Ostankino business park - 12 fl
"Pioneer" Group of Companies
Architecture*: UNK project
Ogorodny drive, 16/1.
*Metro*: Butyrskaya






































































































































novostroy-m.ru archsovet.msk.ru roomfi.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - River Park towers Kutuzovsky / Kutuzovsky driveway, 16 | 5x46-48 fl. | - prep/demolition
Fili Dorogomilovo
Developer:* *AEON Development, TEKTA Group
Architecture: ADM
Metro: Fili*


Canzone said:


> *Demolition of the plant has started - preparation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addcatalogs.manyweb.ru skyscrapercity.com











































vk.com dominmoscow.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Housing complex "TREND" - | 94.1 m 27 fl | 23 fl / u/c
Location:* Shchukino, North-Western Administrative District, 1st Pekhotny lane, 2
*Metro:* Streshnevo, Shchukinskaya, Panfilovskaya
*Specialized developer:* Grad Pekhotnaya
*Class: *Business
*Deadline:* 2022
















































































































































novostroy.ru novostroy-m.ru ktrend.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «Allegoria Mosca» - Autumn 2021
Elite Living Complex with museum (historical restored building), art gallery (1.7 th sq m) 
and study center
Developer: M Technology (group of companies «Stroyteks»)
Concept: Kleinewelt Architekten bureau
Address:* str. Ostozhenka, 6, b. 1
*Metro*: Kropotkinskaya
*Deadline of the 1st phase:* 1st quarter 2023 - houses 4-6
















;































































































































































novostroy-m.ru mskguru.ru allegoriamosca.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Club Town on the river "PRIMAVERA" - 2-21 fl
Architecture: AMD
Developer: *Spartak Stadium LLC
*Location*: Pokrovskoe-Streshnevo, Volokolamsk Highway
*Metro*: Spartak, Tushinskaya
Elite housing class

















































































































novostroy-m.ru skyscrapercity.com primavera.moscow


----------



## Canzone

Turning abandoned industrial zones into a garden city with 30-story towers
*Moscow - Residential quarter "Balance" - 96,5 m - 20 towers x 30 fl 
Updates November-December 2021
Ryazansky ave, 26
Metro:* Ryazansky prospect, Okskaya
*Developer*: Glavstroy
*Designer*: Ginzburg architects
*Materials*: brick, glass, aluminum


Canzone said:


>


*First phase























*
































*Сleared space for further construction







*
get-balance.ru skyscrapercity.com novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Régisseur" (Film Director) 30-39-49 fl - December 2021*
Wilhelm Pieck, 3
*Metro:* VDNKh
*Developer*: FSK
*Designer*: Architectural Company "Meerson & Voronova"
















































































































;








fsk.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Hotel complex with apartments "LUXE HOTEL"
Developer:* _*Luxe Properties*_ will reconstruct the building "D.I. Filippov's House with bakery, confectionery and coffee shop 1885-1892"
After reconstruction will be managed by *Corinthia Hotels Group
Address*: Tverskaya str., 10, b. 1
*Reconstruction design:* architectural bureau SPEECH
*Interior design*: British GA Design
*19 century*

















* D. I. Filippov 's Coffee shop 1907*








*1997*








*Soviet times*








*Will be*
































*Interiors of the coffee shop with famous caryatids of the sculptor S.T. Konenkov will be restored*
















































*Internal courtyard*








*Now
















Restoration work*








arch-heritage.livejournal.com archnadzor.ru skyscrapercity.com stroi.mos.ru hotelapartments.ru archi.ru pastvu.com


----------



## Canzone

Development of abandoned industrial zones
*Moscow - Residential complex "TopHILLS" / Electrolyte drive, 7a | 91.9 m 2x27fl | 89.5 m 3x26fl / u/c
Developer:* Ingrad
*Designer:* Bureau "Close-up"
*















*








*






















*
































ingrad.ru


----------



## Canzone

*New Moscow - Residential multifunctional complex "Russian Design District" 
Updates December 2021
Address:* Moscow, Vatutinki, Desyonovskoye, 1st Vatutinskaya str., 8 - 18 km to the MKAD (Moscow Ring Road).
*Metro*: Kommunarka, Vatutinki (2023)
*Number of floors*: 13
Business class
*Deadline*: 2022
*Specialized developer*: "Rhythmic Gymnastics Progress Center", "Rodina" (homeland) Group
*There will be*:_ Data Design And Technology Art School_;_ sports cluster presented by the Academy of Rhythmic Gymnastics under the direction of Irina Viner-Usmanova, The Academy of Martial Arts "FIGHT NIGHTS GLOBAL" under the direction of Kamil Gadzhiev; the School of Yoga and Healthy Nutrition, Dance School and so on
*Houses:*_* Valentin Yudashkin's House, Irina Viner-Usmanova's House, Igor Chapurin's House, Valery Gergiev's House, Svetlana Zakharova's House, Vladimir Mashkov's House, Vladimir Pirozhkov's, Vika Gazinskaya's House*
_























_























































































































































































cian.ru rdd.design avaho.ru pronovostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "Union Park" - 18 - 31 fl - November-December 2021
Developer:* Krost
*Deadline:* 2 q. 2022
Generala Karbysheva boulevard, 9-11
*Metro:* October field
*Class:* Business





























































































































































skyscrapercity.com cian.ru novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Benny H

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Residential complex "Union Park" - 18 - 31 fl - November-December 2021
> Developer:* Krost
> *Deadline:* 2 q. 2022
> Generala Karbysheva boulevard, 9-11
> *Metro:* October field
> *Class:* Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscrapercity.com cian.ru novostroy-m.ru


The last picture looks like a modern version of Flatiron Building!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Zilart - plots 16-17 - 6-16 fl - updates December 2021
Developer*: «LSR groups»
Avtozavodskaya str, 23
Business, comfort class
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya, ZIL, Technopark, Tulskaya
2022 
































































































































































lsr.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Zilart - plots 14-15
Developer*: «LSR groups»
Avtozavodskaya str, 23
Business, comfort class
*Metro*: Avtozavodskaya, ZIL, Technopark, Tulskaya
2022-2023
*plot 14*







































































*Plot 15*
























































































lsr.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Eight yards - eight 2-3-storey townhouses in the center of Moscow
Developer:*  Kalinka Group
Premium class
Deco elements - G. Tandashvili
*Address:* Central Administrative District, Khamovniki, Efremova Street, 9A
*Metro:* Frunzenskaya, Sportivnaya
*Deadline*: 2023















\\
































































*Autumn 2021*








vsnr.ru eight-yards.kalinka-realty.ru msk-nvd.ru


----------



## Canzone

*MOSCOW | Grand Tower | 283,4 m 62 fl - updates December 2021 + Moscow City
2 combined towers - 59, 60 fl in work*
Designed by *Werner Walter Sobek (Germany)
Developer: «Grand city»
Multifunctional complex*
Customer: *"GrandTitle"*
General designer: *"Werner Sobek Moscow"
Floors - 62* 
















































































































skyscrapercity.com vk.com/skyscrapersrussia funart.pro


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Academ palace" - residential complex - project 2005*
*120,6m 1x32fl | 97m 2x25fl *
_*Unfinished buildings* will be *completed* by the *2nd quarter of 2023*_
*Developer: Flat & Co.
Address: *Vernadsky Ave., 78, Metro Yugo-Zapadnaya (South-West)
























































































*The аbandoned project has been unfinished for a long time*








































new-house.su selimoff.ru agisma.ru realty.yandex.ru novostroyman.ru akpalace-info.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "The Patricks" - Clubhouse. Modern deluxe class of the house 1900 year of construction
Status:* Reconstruction
Spiridonevsky lane, 17
Pushkinskaya metro station
*Developer:* RS Group company
1st quarter 2022
*







*
































































































*Before*
























berlogos.ru the-patricks.com mk-corp.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Clubhouse STOLESHNIKOV 7.*
The house designed by Adolf Erichson in 1903
*ВМС Development* returns the building to its true purpose — a house with city apartments
'

































































































































realty.yandex.ru elitnoe.ru stoleshnikov-7.moscow


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - business center as part of the SLAVA complex
Location:* 1st street of Yamskogo polya (field), 8-10 in the Begovaya area near the Belorusskaya metro station.
*Architectural appearance*: Japanese bureau *Nikken Sekkei*
_The project will comply with the international environmental standard BREEAM_















stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex "House with Atlanteans" 1882 
Location: street Solyanka, metro Kitay-gorod
Restoration:* vms-development





















































































































domsatlantami.ru avaho.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Apartment clubhouse by the river Dosflota, 10 - 5 fl
Location: *Dosflota str, 10, Southern Tushino, metro Skhodnenskaya
*Class*: Business
42 apartments, 8 penthouses
*Apartment size:* from 55 to 136 sq. m.
*Ceiling height:* 4-4.2 m
*Facade:* ventilated system with clinker tiles, open balconies overlooking the canal
*Landscaping: *private courtyard with access to the Moscow Canal
*Parking:* underground for 38 places
*Architect:* AB WALL
*Developer:* Galaxy Group
dosflota10.ru
*Deadline*: 2022
































































































*Location: Nothern River Port







*
































наш.дом.рф dosflota10.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Sky garden - 91-150 m - 44 fl - more photos
Developer*: FSK
*Metro*: Tushinskaya
Pokrovskoe-Streshnevo area, Stroitel'ny (Construction) dr.
3 phases of construction
















































































































novostroy.ru fsk.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Event-4 - 51 fl. (3 towers) + 3 fl underground - December 2021 - preparation
Developer*: _«DONSTROY»_
Houses with air bridges. An open jogging track at a height of 175 meters and a 360-degree panorama of Moscow.
Architect: Philip Nikandrov
Western AD, Ramenki, metro Michurinsky prospect
_Business class_





























































































vk.com


----------



## holzfisch

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - Sky garden - 91-150 m - 44 fl - more photos
> Developer*: FSK
> *Metro*: Tushinskaya
> Pokrovskoe-Streshnevo area, Stroitel'ny (Construction) dr.
> 3 phases of construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novostroy.ru fsk.ru skyscrapercity.com


That‘s one big perimeter block development 😳 is there even enough air ventilation with such a big wall? Would love to see this in person when it‘s finished!


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "Level Yuzhnoportovaya (Southern port)" - 70 fl - new render
Developer:"Level Group"
Address*: Yuzhnoportovaya Street, 28-28A
*Metro:* Kozhukhovskaya
Industrial zone* "Southern Port"
level.ru
Plot 2 - Residential complex "Level Yuzhnoportovaya", bureau "SPEECH" 
on the Scheme of the "Southern Port" development







*
































vk.com/skyscrapersrussia skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Delta Research Institute redevelopment project
Shchyolkovskoe highway, 2a*
















































*Now







*








obzor78.ru vk.com ru-sovarch.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

*The next рhase of Moscow City development - Kamushki area - 100-472 m!
Herzog & de Meuron *


Canzone said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Patrik tower Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *skyscrapercity.com vk.com/skyscrapersrussia*


*Status:* Works on complex optimization aerodynamic studies of the conceptual high-altitude project 
*"Moscow City 2"*.
































stadyo.ru


----------



## Canzone

holzfisch said:


> That‘s one big perimeter block development 😳 is there even enough air ventilation with such a big wall? Would love to see this in person when it‘s finished!


*Developer FSK *writes:* "*A new business class project in which all the advantages of modern urban life peacefully coexist with *a huge park in the courtyard and a dozen natural locations around.*
The facades emphasize the grandeur of the sky with their soaring towers with a rich warm bronze sheen, from the windows of which incredible views of the whole of Moscow open. *Its own 3.85-hectare park with a central square, an ornamental pond, a dry fountain*, children's and sports hubs creates the feeling that *you live in a natural oasis". *Hopefully there won't be such problems.

*Apartments with a view on the Spassky floodplain*








*Spassky floodplain*
































riverforum.net club.foto.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex «LENINGRADKA 58» - 14-29 fl - updates Autumn-Winterer 2021
Deadline*: 2022
*94 th sq m
Class*: Business
*Developer*: «LSR Group»
*Metro*: Vodny (Water) stadium
Leningradskoe highway, 58/13























































































































\
































novostroika77.ru rb-expert.ru realty.yandex.ru skyscrapercity.com lsr.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Popov Passage 1873 - Kuznetsky bridge 12 - club house with 61 apartments and a shopping gallery
The first branded house Lalique in Moscow
Developer, restoration: Lalique (France), KR Properties 
Views from different sides:* from Kuznetsky bridge and Pushechnaya Street
The shopping gallery will connect Kuznetsky Bridge Street and Pushechnaya Street.

*View from Pushechnaya Street*
































*View from Kuznetsky bridge Street*























































































































novostroy-m.ru icube.ru mskguru.ru news.myseldon.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Office center for the company FSK in the west of Moscow.
Headquarters of Developer FSK
Location:* on the territory of Sydney City in the Khoroshevo-Mnevniki district, the west of Moscow
*Architecture:* Kleinewelt Architekten bureau
*Total area:* 70 000 m²








skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - residential complex "Wings" - 113,3 - 139,4m ||| 3 х 31-39 fl - updates December 2021
Developer* - etalongroup.com
*Original architectural and landscape concept *- British Bureau Aedas
*Metro:* Ramenki, Michurinsky Prospekt (avenue), 2021 - Aminyevskoe shosse (highway)
Ramenki district, street Lobachevsky, 120
Business class
*Deadline*: 2022 















































\
























etalongroup.ru skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - "HIGH LIFE" | Letnikovskaya,11 - 6 x 24-48 fl. - 89-186 m - recent updates 2021
Developer*: Pioneer
*Designer*: ADM Architects
*Metro*: Paveletskaya
























































































































































































































highlife.ru skyscrapercity.com realty.yandex.ru novostroy.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow State University Technological Valley (Innovative Scientific and Technological Center of Moscow State University «Vorobyovy Gory (Sparrow Hills)» - December 2021
450 th sq m








First phase - cluster "Lomonosov"
























Scientific valley "Lomonosov" - 1st phase







*








*







*























































stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow - Residential complex *«*MYPRIORITY Dubrovka»* * - 200 m
Address:* Moscow, Sharikopodshipnikovskaya street, 11
*Status: *Urban plan of the land plot has been received
*Developer*: granelle
*Metro*: Dubrovka
































obzor78.ru


----------



## johnfalkon

*"Badaevsky" - Moscow
Address: Kutuzovsky avenue, 12 / 2*





ЖК Бадаевский - официальный сайт проекта от застройщика Capital Group


ЖК Бадаевский - уникальный жилой комплекс на Кутузовском проспекте от компании Capital Group. Официальный сайт.




badaevsky.com












Бадаевский | Кутузовский проспект, вл. 12/2 | 75м


Утилитаризм правит бал, за редкими и не определяющими даже миллионерский мейнстрим исключениями. Нью-Йорк начал бурно расти 150 лет назад, до того момента это был обычный портовый город, где конечно уже тогда встречались 7-ми этажные дома, но принципиальных отличий от Лондона не просматривалось...




www.skyscrapercity.com













*January 2022*


----------



## Benny H

Those slim scrapers close to this project is very stylish! I wish they could build scrapers like that here in Sweden!


----------



## Cologne

Benny H said:


> Those slim scrapers close to this project is very stylish! I wish they could build scrapers like that here in Sweden!


They are called Capital towers from Capital Group. 
Here is the thread for you: 01: Capital Towers | Краснопреснeнcкaя нaб., 14 | 294,9м...


----------



## MichiganExpress

Canzone said:


> vk.com/skyscrapersrussia skyscrapercity.com


There are some meh and plain fugly projects in Moscow, but holy sh*t do I love this one!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see the Badaevsky project built, such a stunning work of engineering! It's like the real life incarnation of the original Horizontal Skyscraper concept. It will be interesting to see the contrast between the floating towers and the old brick heritage.


----------



## ogonek

The city has changed in just 10 years...








More Global Cities Ranking Draft REPORT Feb 2022


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

*Moscow - "Paveletskaya City" - Residential complex - 9 - 58 fl 
1st phase - 2x46fl, 28 fl, 18 and 9 fl. 165m T\O
2nd phase - 27-28-33-42 fl U\C*
































ЖК «Павелецкая Сити»: АКЦИЯ от официального застройщика MR Group (МР Групп)! 216 квартир по ценам от 13 млн руб без посредников от застройщика | Скидки, отзывы, планировки, одобрение ипотеки


❗ЖК «Павелецкая Сити», Даниловский: ✦цены на квартиры от 13 006 252 руб. ⬆59 отзывов покупателей о ЖК «Павелецкая Сити». Ипотека от 73 349 руб/мес. ⬆Видеообзоры квартир и ЖК, эксклюзивные фото, съемки с воздуха, панорамы 360.




www.novostroy-m.ru


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

*Icity: Space Tower: 257m 61 floors. Time Tower: 141m 34 floors. U/C*
March Update:


















































iCITY


Бизнес-центр iCity в Москва-Сити – официальный сайт, расположение рядом с метро Шелепиха, цены, фото, планировки, информация о застройщике. | MR Group




www.mr-group.ru


----------



## Mansa Musa

would be a lot cooler without 2 six lane highways beneath it.


----------



## Aleksey

*AFI Tower 182,4м 53 fl*
08.04.2022


----------



## Blackhavvk

RED7 78m/18fl photo by wwwmhy



























Project


----------



## Blackhavvk

Hide 3x152m/41fl photo by kirgam

















Project


----------



## Blackhavvk

Alcon tower 168m/31fl, photo by MyXiN








Project


----------



## Blackhavvk

High life 186m/142m/2x115m/2x89m photo by developer








Project


----------



## Blackhavvk

Comcity, Typical modern Moscow suburb. Photo by developer.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Part of massive Moscow State University development. Photo by *darkie_one*



















General layout

















Construction is underway on an anomalous wasteland near the main building of Moscow State University
2020 land preparation








2021 beginning of work


----------



## Blackhavvk

Yandex headquarters. Photo by *andreika*









Project


----------



## Blackhavvk

Random, mostly low-rise construction. By forum members.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Massive construction for Bauman Moscow State Technical University. Layout.
















Renders
















Construction (3 plot, 1 plot also U/C) Photo by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## sbuch

Blackhavvk said:


> Comcity, Typical modern Moscow suburb. Photo by developer.


wishful thinking
unfortunately, typical moscow suburb looks much worse


----------



## regis15

sbuch said:


> wishful thinking
> unfortunately, typical moscow suburb looks much worse


And for that reason that's why he said MODERN Moscow suburb


----------



## Benny H

sbuch said:


> wishful thinking
> unfortunately, typical moscow suburb looks much worse





sbuch said:


> wishful thinking
> unfortunately, typical moscow suburb looks much worse


And a typical old suburb in England, Germany, Sweden looks like shit...In Sweden we had something called "miljonprogrammet" from 1967 to 1977 then places like Rinkeby and Rosengård was built! It was a disaster still going on!


----------



## Pãrnaks

Blackhavvk said:


> Comcity, Typical modern Moscow suburb. Photo by developer.


Looks 💩


----------



## Blackhavvk

We sing songs to the madness of the brave⏏⏏⏏
Symphony 34 /190m+173m+151m+~125m Photo by developer








Project


----------



## Blackhavvk

Prime time 2x93m +2x~60m by Developer


----------



## Blackhavvk

Recently complete: Park Huamin 94m


----------



## Benny H

Blackhavvk said:


> Neskuchny alive!! 1st - 274m. Tallest - 400m+
> View attachment 3833676


Looks like a taller version of Empire State Building! Nice...


----------



## Flamming_Python

Blackhavvk said:


> Upcoming supertall







It looks like a concrete pillar version of the Burj Khalifa 😬


----------



## Jean375

I’m curious what Russians here think about Varlamov. I personally thinks he has interest insights and comments on present day Russian urbanism and heritage places. But I’d like to hear what you think.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Jean375 said:


> I’m curious what Russians here think about Varlamov. I personally thinks he has interest insights and comments on present day Russian urbanism and heritage places. But I’d like to hear what you think.


Ambiguous personality. On the one hand, he promotes quite sound ideas. A little radical. He even calls it radical urbanism himself. But on the other hand, its negative orientation in the assessment confuses people. Even in a good city, he will find the worst place and take the worst photo. This gives the impression of deliberate belittling. In addition, even in good reconstruction projects, he is primarily interested in shortcomings. In general, he is a critic. His materials may be useful for some power structures. And they watch it. But for the general public, this is not so interesting, because it does not create an objective assessment.


----------



## dicecop

Jean375 said:


> I’m curious what Russians here think about Varlamov. I personally thinks he has interest insights and comments on present day Russian urbanism and heritage places. But I’d like to hear what you think.


Him talking about urbanism was just a way to get a large following to promote his political views. Which is sad, because he had some good points. Unfortunately he always equated them to a certain political belief which has nothing to do with urbanism and architecture as an art or study. It just happens to attract a group of like-minded people in a modern context. In my opinion, he wasted the integrity he had built for personal gain. Besides that, he has some questionable tastes in architecture. As an example, he considers the Mercury City Tower one of the ugliest buildings in Russia. Something tells me him becoming irrelevant wasn't much of a huge loss for Russia after all


----------



## Dale

I never liked Mercury Tower. But then I don’t like gold glass.

IMO, the IBC still needs a focal point. Something like One Tower or something of similar height.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Some low-rises 
Titul photo by Developer








Vernissage by developer








Visualisation
















Coin house by developer
















Bauman house by developer
















Allegoria mosca by developer
















Le Dome








Visualisation








Savvinskaya 27 bu Kirgam


----------



## Benny H

Blackhavvk said:


> Some low-rises
> Titul photo by Developer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vernissage by developer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visualisation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coin house by developer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bauman house by developer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allegoria mosca by developer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visualisation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savvinskaya 27 bu Kirgam


I wish they colud build something like this here in Sweden instaed of the ugly funkis-boxes they always build here...


----------



## dj4life

Benny H said:


> I wish they colud build something like this here in Sweden instaed of the ugly funkis-boxes they always build here...


Some of these buildings would suit Hagastaden area (under construction) stylistically.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Benny H said:


> I wish they colud build something like this here in Sweden instaed of the ugly funkis-boxes they always build here...


Some of these projects are among the most expensive in Moscow in terms of cost to buyers. Luxury housing. Compare with mass housing is not worth it.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Perhaps you are interested in the reason why so many tall buildings are being built in Moscow. I'll try to explain. Let's start with the basics. Moscow as the capital and the largest and most developed city in Russia attracts people from all over Russia. The continuous increase in population and given the basic lack of housing space requires massive housing construction. In the Moscow agglomeration, up to 20 million square meters of residential buildings are built annually. Three quarters is located outside one of the main highways of the city - the Moscow Ring Road. Cheap housing is being built there, mostly mid-rise, there is still a lot of land for construction. But inside the Moscow Ring Road everything is more complicated. Many are interested in buying apartments exclusively here. The difference in these territories is very significant, including at the psychological level. The amount of undeveloped land is rapidly declining. As development progresses, the financially optimal height of new buildings rises and currently stands at 100 meters. But many developers do not want to quickly build up purchased sites. They deliberately build slightly less profitable projects with a higher height. This achieves 2 goals. Prices for new plots are growing more slowly due to less land consumption. In the medium term, this provides financial benefits. The provision of high-rise apartments allows you to partially offset the increased cost of the project, and also ensures recognition. At a distance of up to 5 kilometers from the center of Moscow, there is so little undeveloped land that it makes no sense to build buildings below 150 meters, otherwise the cost of apartments will correspond to elite housing or a very expensive business class. The trend will continue and further increase the average height of new buildings in Moscow.


----------



## Dale

I don’t understand why anyone would wonder why Moscow is building so many tall buildings. It’s an international powerhouse.


----------



## Benny H

dj4life said:


> Some of these buildings would suit Hagastaden area (under construction) stylistically.


Nice!


----------



## Benny H

Blackhavvk said:


> Some of these projects are among the most expensive in Moscow in terms of cost to buyers. Luxury housing. Compare with mass housing is not worth it.


Yes, but in Sweden ordinary boxes cost as much as luxury housing to build in other countries like Russia! It is very expensive to build in Sweden...


----------



## Blackhavvk

Benny H said:


> Yes, but in Sweden ordinary boxes cost as much as luxury housing to build in other countries like Russia! It is very expensive to build in Sweden...


Interest Ask. It is known that prices are very high in Sweden. In the elite complexes of Moscow, the price is approximately 1 million euros for every 50 square meters. What are the prices in Stockholm?


----------



## Benny H

Blackhavvk said:


> Interest Ask. It is known that prices are very high in Sweden. In the elite complexes of Moscow, the price is approximately 1 million euros for every 50 square meters. What are the prices in Stockholm?


It depends, but the new luxury condos in Tors Towers cost about the same! A penthouse 200 square meters in Tors Towers cost about 5.5 million euros! Stockholm is a small city compared to Moscow! The standard price for ordinary apartments in Sweden is about 200.000 euros for 50 square meters even in small towns.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Benny H said:


> It depends, but the new luxury condos in Tors Towers cost about the same! A penthouse 200 square meters in Tors Towers cost about 5.5 million euros! Stockholm is a small city compared to Moscow! The standard price for ordinary apartments in Sweden is about 200.000 euros for 50 square meters even in small towns.


Really high prices for the Tors Tower. Bearing in mind that this is a high-rise building. Low-rise luxury apartments usually cost more. 200 thousand euros for 50 square meters is also the standard price for new apartments inside the Moscow Ring Road at a distance of more than 10 km from the center. Apartments outside the Moscow Ring Road usually cost 120-150 thousand. Apartments 5-7 kilometers from the center will already cost 300 thousand. These are very high prices for Russia. Apartments in St. Petersburg are 2 times cheaper. In Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg or Kazan it is 3 times cheaper. But this is holding back migration.


----------



## Benny H

Blackhavvk said:


> Really high prices for the Tors Tower. Bearing in mind that this is a high-rise building. Low-rise luxury apartments usually cost more. 200 thousand euros for 50 square meters is also the standard price for new apartments inside the Moscow Ring Road at a distance of more than 10 km from the center. Apartments outside the Moscow Ring Road usually cost 120-150 thousand. Apartments 5-7 kilometers from the center will already cost 300 thousand. These are very high prices for Russia. Apartments in St. Petersburg are 2 times cheaper. In Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg or Kazan it is 3 times cheaper. But this is holding back migration.


Here in Sweden the price tag does not differ that much for houses or apartments generally, it's only in Stockholm the prices are much higher than the rest of Sweden. It's strange that even in small towns and villages a new apartment is very expensiv to build...


----------



## Blackhavvk

Benny H said:


> Here in Sweden the price tag does not differ that much for houses or apartments generally, it's only in Stockholm the prices are much higher than the rest of Sweden. It's strange that even in small towns and villages a new apartment is very expensiv to build...


Although, given the level of income in your country, everything does not look so bad. In addition to prices, incomes also differ greatly. If in Moscow it is 2500 euros on average, then in St. Petersburg, Yekaterinburg or Novosibirsk it does not exceed 1500 anywhere and fluctuates around 1300 for large and developed cities, 1000 for cities with medium development, 700 for lagging cities and reaches 500 in rural areas . This is what makes the difference. Sometimes it's not the size of the city. Yekaterinburg is only 10% larger than Chelyabinsk, which is located 150 kilometers to the south along the Ural Mountains. But the salary there is 30% lower (850 versus 1250), and the cost of housing is almost twice as low (50k versus 100k for 50 square meters). Problems of inequality on a territorial basis exist and need to be addressed. This also affects the quality of new buildings and creates irreversible migration processes.
Maybe I'm talking too much. I'm sorry, it's just that this is an important problem in Russia and although I live in Moscow, I would have more equal opportunities for everyone.


----------



## Benny H

Blackhavvk said:


> Although, given the level of income in your country, everything does not look so bad. In addition to prices, incomes also differ greatly. If in Moscow it is 2500 euros on average, then in St. Petersburg, Yekaterinburg or Novosibirsk it does not exceed 1500 anywhere and fluctuates around 1300 for large and developed cities, 1000 for cities with medium development, 700 for lagging cities and reaches 500 in rural areas . This is what makes the difference. Sometimes it's not the size of the city. Yekaterinburg is only 10% larger than Chelyabinsk, which is located 150 kilometers to the south along the Ural Mountains. But the salary there is 30% lower (850 versus 1250), and the cost of housing is almost twice as low (50k versus 100k for 50 square meters). Problems of inequality on a territorial basis exist and need to be addressed. This also affects the quality of new buildings and creates irreversible migration processes.
> Maybe I'm talking too much. I'm sorry, it's just that this is an important problem in Russia and although I live in Moscow, I would have more equal opportunities for everyone.


Same in Sweden! The income in Stockholm is about 30% higher than in the rest of the country! And the Swedish krona is not much worth any more due to incompetent politicians the last 15 years...


----------



## the_tower

Dale said:


> I never liked Mercury Tower. But then I don’t like gold glass.
> 
> IMO, the IBC still needs a focal point. Something like One Tower or something of similar height.


To be quite frank, I thinkMercury tower is one of the boldest building to ever be constructed in a city CBD (central business district) with its copper color. Therefor it's quite unique and I personally really like its shape. It's interesting and unique. SOo I like it.
it's like inParis, some love the new HEKLA tower, some hate it.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Plot 23 MIBC
400m


----------



## Dale

YES! Status ?


----------



## the_tower

Is it me or I don't find this tower particularly "special". I mean, for 2030, its design would look a bit outdated. Hopefully they will change it.


----------



## Lares

A simple shape will never be outdated.Classic modernism is timeless. This version looks much better than the previous "twisted" version.


----------



## Dale

Is this a vision or a solid proposal ?


----------



## the_tower

Lares said:


> A simple shape will never be outdated.Classic modernism is timeless. This version looks much better than the previous "twisted" version.


Bangkok skyscrappers looks a bit more creative and originals. Something thats says "oh its from this city". This design, as slick as it is I don't deny that, doesn't struck a particular uniqueness, it looks quite generic. I mean its a squarry glass tower. The evolution tower besides it, looks more iconic IMO or even the Mercury tower that people love/hate looks unique.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Dale said:


> Is this a vision or a solid proposal ?


Approved


----------



## Karltj

Lares said:


> A simple shape will never be outdated.Classic modernism is timeless. This version looks much better than the previous "twisted" version.


Totally agree, this looks fantastic to me. Love checking this forum, Moscow rocks with all these great projects! cheers!


----------



## dicecop

the_tower said:


> Is it me or I don't find this tower particularly "special". I mean, for 2030, its design would look a bit outdated. Hopefully they will change it.


For Russia's standards, this is indeed nothing special. It is perhaps the most "normal" looking tower to be built in the MIBC. At least so far... It's unfortunate that it gets a centre spot like this imo


----------



## Zaz965

it should be thicker


----------



## the_tower

dicecop said:


> For Russia's standards, this is indeed nothing special. It is perhaps the most "normal" looking tower to be built in the MIBC. At least so far... It's unfortunate that it gets a centre spot like this imo


Yeah that's what I thought. it's a shame it takes the most important spot. Such a random looking tower. At least the initial project looked more promising and interesting. It's a downgrade unfortunately.


----------



## Soriehlam

Straight lines, straight angles, four-sided volumes, balance, economy, are something that will never be old-fashioned. These basic , minimal shapes have universal appeal.

Curves, twists, bents, torsions, deformations and other "organic" designs are, however, a sad fad. These "modern" cities will look like sh*it in 10 years more. "Revolving torsos" look now utterly dated, and even MahaNakhon is now just 314m of piled boredom.

Well done, Moscow, well done Russia. We love you.


----------



## dicecop

the_tower said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. it's a shame it takes the most important spot. Such a random looking tower. At least the initial project looked more promising and interesting. It's a downgrade unfortunately.


If it actually gets built, then it will probably be a matter of getting used to it. But I would personally have preferred a shorter and more extravagant design to be built on this spot. Tall rectangles still have a place, but somewhere in the back overlooking the unique shorter towers which should dominate the front


----------



## Dale

I LOVE this tower. Beautiful and strong, not whimsical, not straining to be different.


----------



## Dober_86

* JAZZ by SPEECH bureau:*
















































Source: Квартал JAZZ в Москве от бюро SPEECH: | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## A Chicagoan

Looks like New York City!


----------



## Dober_86

From Moscow Urban Awards 2022 nominees.

*Bauman House*, 3 x 15 fl.
















Source: Жилой комплекс Bauman House - Московская премия Urban Awards 2022


----------



## Dober_86

Ispanskie kvartaly:








Scandinavia:








The hospital in Kommunarka:








Krunit office space:








Smart Park, an office center:








NeoGeo office space, the interior:








Source: 8-9 октября 2022: Новая Москва и современные тренды редевелопмента


----------



## Dober_86

*NOVATEK company, new headquarters (2022):*
































































Source: Новое здание штаб-квартиры компании «Новатэк» в Москве


----------



## Blackhavvk

GabrielHe said:


> Why not 400 m?
> Where is the diference?


No difference, it was just rounding.


----------



## Dale

Blackhavvk said:


> Bagration tower finally approved. 398 m


When does it break ground ?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Dale said:


> When does it break ground ?


There is no information yet. The project is declared ready by 2030. We can only expect the clearing of the territory in 2023. But the probability of realizing the object is very high, I would estimate it at 95%.


----------



## ToreroConBotas

Blackhavvk said:


> There is no information yet. The project is declared ready by 2030. We can only expect the clearing of the territory in 2023. But the probability of realizing the object is very high, I would estimate it at 95%.


Isnt the bridge closed already?


----------



## Dale

Hopefully they’re being conservative in saying 2030 and that it’ll be finished before that.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Heart of capital, plot 9 has been complete. 156 m, little bit outdated photo by developer, tall one in front.


----------



## Blackhavvk

MIBC plot 21 works finlly started 300+ m and 228m
by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## Dober_86

"Depot. Three stations" food mall in Novoryazanskaya Street is soon to open.
































Link: #4821 Подготовка к открытию фудмолла.. | Электронный Журнал "Транспортная Инфраструктура" | VK


----------



## Dober_86

«Hide» in 1st Setun Drive.
























Link: ЖК Hide | Архитектура и благоустройство - бюро.. | Архсовет Москвы | VK


----------



## gstark0

Dober_86 said:


> «Hide» in 1st Setun Drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: ЖК Hide | Архитектура и благоустройство - бюро.. | Архсовет Москвы | VK


This last tower is really nice, I’m actually surprised by the quality. Probably my favorite design in Moscow so far. Kind of reminds me of Vancouver House which I’m a huge fan of.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dober_86 said:


> "Depot. Three stations" food mall in Novoryazanskaya Street is soon to open.


Is it located near the three stations of Kazansky, Leningradsky, and Yaroslavsky?


----------



## Dober_86

A Chicagoan said:


> Is it located near the three stations of Kazansky, Leningradsky, and Yaroslavsky?


Spot on. 😉


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ilyinka 3/8, average price is $5 million for 150 meters of apartments.
















1 min from Red Sq


----------



## Dober_86

Moscow's Vorobyevy Gory sports cluster is getting expanded. They opened smaller ski jumping ramp, a new chairlift, three pistes and a renovated escalator that had been abandoned for several decades.
























































Link: Воробьёвы горы: трамплин, канатная дорога и неповторимый вид на Москву


----------



## Lares

*iCITY*





*National Space Centre*





*Lucky*


----------



## Blackhavvk

Neskuchny -> The five 
Start of sales announced


----------



## Dober_86

Blackhavvk said:


> Neskuchny -> The five
> Start of sales announced


Ugh. Dubai-esque kitsch.


----------



## Demolition Dan

Dober_86 said:


> Ugh. Dubai-esque kitsch.


 Bit harsh?


Stalin's 7 sisters were criticised at the time for being supposedly too Americanised. Now they are definitively Russian.

Moscow is my favourite big city by a huge way.
One thing I love about it so much is that it has bits of not far off EVERYTHING.
New, old, ornate, spartan, internationalist, Soviet, avante garde, the lot.

Some stuff might be a bit weird. But the city is so gigantic, you only have to turn around, or move a short distance and there's a mass of stuff completely different and completely to different tastes.

I'd love Moscow to build something like the Foster Crystal Island design.
And do much more in Russia's own styles eg a Neo version of pre-Petrine.
Perhaps if the new Parliament is done, that could be a prototype of such a style.


----------



## Dale

I love ‘em!


----------



## dicecop

Dober_86 said:


> Ugh. Dubai-esque kitsch.


Depends on the quality of the facades. As always


----------

